# Best Places To Go - Online Shopping



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
_I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers. 
So here they are you might already know about them but many don't.

*Lights: Known for lights*
High Tech Garden Supply
HTGS has good service and tosses deals when you call them up directly I haven't done that yet but people on here are getting deals from just calling up. They aren't good on nutrients tho a little pricey on that note.

*Shipping:* Great usually shipped out the next day and there in 2 days.
I've had free upgrades from them just because they were out of stock on my reg item.
A lil slow on emails but phone call is a np.



*Fans: Known for Fans and bulbs*
Metal Halide Light Bulbs, Light Fixtures & Tennis Court Lighting - Businesslights.com
Businesslights has some of the lowest prices on vortex fans and ductboosters. 

It's crazy, they have inline fans going as low as $109. And alot of sites charge way more for the same fan.
*Shipping:* is low only like $18 for my order Idk the flat rate there tho.
Great customer service, got emailed back within the day.


*Nutes: Good deals on Nutrients *
Grow Lights, Advanced Nutrients, Hydroponic Supplies and more at Hydroempire
http://www.cheaphydroponics.com _ 

Both of these are great sites for nutes not so well on lights tho(kinda pricey on that). Hydro systems aren't bad priced but I can't comment on that since I haven't ordered one from either.
AN Sensi +2 ran me 26 a pop so only 52 for all 4 bottles from cheaphydro. 
Shippings is just like HTG supply 2days to my door after ship. And I'm in the south.
These two site are in competition for the best prices when shipping is involved. It's like a couple dollars either way.
There are no deals tossed out on either of these sites but it's cheap so I never really tried to cop a better price.

Great customer service direct line none of that put you on hold sometimes I did get the answering machine so I just called back later

* Grow tents:*
_http://www.cheaphydroponics.com

This is a great site also they upping prices over there tho idk y. Probaly getting charged more themselves
Homebox XS used to run $89 now they $100 but still cheaper than going direct to the Homebox Yahoo store.


Hydroponics | Hydroponic Supplies is great for drip systems and pH meters and net pots small stuff like that.
they don't really toss deals but do have live help. I think I'm going to learn how to build one tho cause it is cheaper. 
Shipping is sometimes slow(too about 2weeks for some items to ship out but due to out of stock) but it gets to my door so I don't truly complain.

I hope this helps alot of new to buying or future growers.
All these sites have strict privacy polices and are located in the US so gift cards will work for people who like to take extra precautions like me and many others.
These are my honest opinions on all sites (I know it's kinda hard to read how I type but should be legible this time ). So I pass my knowledge onto others and maybe a few to alot of bucks 
Peace gotta smoke this blunt too much typing.


----------



## ceestyle (Sep 3, 2008)

i remember having to memorize (-b+/-sqrt(b^2-4ac))/2a and recite it every day in algebra class all year. First one to do it in front of the class got extra credit. That shit worked ... I still remember it .. and occasionally use it!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

Dam mane i did not know u had some threads going 

great info 

u should check out my shit if u want 2 grow poppys


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

i might throw em in my backyard to go with the other reg plants i got going  look better.


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Sep 7, 2008)

anyone want to teach me precal? im hopelessly lost, 2 weeks behind the class, a stoner, and i havnt taken math in over a year


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

lol i haven;t taken it in 3years.


----------



## dvsdsm (Sep 8, 2008)

You forgot bout the auction sites!!!
~ Camero kick some poppy seeds this way, I ain't smoked that shit since high school. Had a GF brake some out one night. Only did it once, she was like keep it up on the edge of the bowl once it liquefies, First good hit was so smooth, then it hit me. It was like somebody hit the mute button on my ass. I don't like a buzz that u don't feel in control, but that one was alright...


----------



## ceestyle (Sep 8, 2008)

icepik1234 said:


> anyone want to teach me precal? im hopelessly lost, 2 weeks behind the class, a stoner, and i havnt taken math in over a year


throw some seeds in the mail and i'll see what i can do


----------



## ceerock (Sep 10, 2008)

Good job mane .... madd peeps probably looking for info like this....


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

proly so i see the prices they pay for the same shit...
and they could use the difference for something they need or cancel out shipping fees on something high priced.
surprised not to see many replies but appreciate them all used to it tho. 
As the same questions I answered are popping up everyday.
Good Look tho cee


----------



## 420swed (Sep 10, 2008)

theres some good deals


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

_I found more but gotta order from them before i post just dont wanna throw any site out there that I haven't even dealt with myself._

Thanks


----------



## speedhabit (Sep 10, 2008)

Good research!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

good look


----------



## captain792000 (Sep 15, 2008)

great post mane.. + rep..... im definately gonna check out those grow tents for my next grow..


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks bra I'll update with a good cfl site that i just got some fat ass cfls from in like ten


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (Sep 15, 2008)

*I so thank ya mr.mane,*
*this was really my first bad year as cut worms(bore a hole and eat a foot or 3 then anouther hole out)the fu*kers.But what i'm asking is how would it be for a small town,cuz mane i have to startover and i been thinking about indoors,as i have 2 600watters waiting for the new strains i have to order.But do ya think the small town show me is a bad idea or what?You have inspired me because i finaly had so many of my killer strains go hermie on me and it's time to get great genetics agin.what do you reccomend ineed some up high and head rush city(sativa)and some heavy pain killer strains for my osteo-arthritis,fibromyalgea,and so on,lol.God Bless ya mane and Peace.YourFriend, Dr.D.*


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

Small town? I dont get what you asking.

i dont know many sativas but A good Haze will do you well. check out attitude seeds they got alot of haze and sativas.

but the knock out strains is Mane's specialty
Aurora Indica
Ice
WW
Sour D havent grown it homeboy has and was killer
Hindu Kush
Thc Bomb


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

Small town you mean for distribution?


----------



## mattaiyan (Sep 17, 2008)

another great thread, keep it up, your threads have help me out alot. thanks mane


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 17, 2008)

great thread mane


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

no prob gotta share the savings I'm like that rollback thing from walmart


*trying to find out another Mane installment to the series or a mini installment *


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 17, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Damn my spelling must still be bad. I thought this would help... So many threads about the same question.


No, you're good. Plus rep for you, and subscribed, because I've got an indoor op to get set up!


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 17, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> I was waitn for somebody to notice that .
> I like math a lil.
> thanks too.


Not me. Dave's got a minor in math, though. He talks about these funky-assed "equations" and shit, like they're.. real!  He likes to use math to figure triangles and shit. I use my fingers (and toes when I run out).


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

hah fingers and toes


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Update*​
Well I do have this site that get's up to 200w cfl's and they cheap.. you might already know about them but I had to wait until i got my order from them before I posted them.
2 to 200 Watt Compact Fluorescent Bulbs : 1000Bulbs.com

fast shipping I didnt have to email them about my order either.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

_Also for people who can't get to a hydro store and want good soil I did just get my Fox Farms from this site that sends it alot cheaper than others.._

I had gotten the 12qt. bags because they don't sell the 1cu. ft. because of the weight so I had to get 4.

It's still cheaper to find a hydro store but. This is a great alt for people who don't grow major and just need a little bit.

*This is the site
Growing mediums for indoor and outdoor plants from 4 hydroponics.com by Growco Indoor Garden Supply
*
Great customer service fast shipping like all the other sites 2days to my door after being shipped.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Sep 18, 2008)

POST WHORE! Nice Thread bro keep it comin. You do have some informative shit in your head main... HTG Supply is where ill be purchasing my 2ft4bulb t5 and 400 watt hps all at a lil over $315 so their good.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 18, 2008)

sticky this i say!


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 19, 2008)

mane got cats sending up babies to be blessed...lol

the reverend mane of marijuana...

cool ish tho, you get your research on. And your RIU on...like a muhfukka.

How long have you been cultivating? I see you got strains under your belt...

You get down just for personal/meds or commercial?

I got to go find your threads again...mark the mane model since it's paved the way to one man's fame and fortune...

Peace


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 19, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> sticky this i say!


HEAR, HEAR!  Quick! Someone get a mod in here.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd? RIU? get in here and sticky this !


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 19, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> mane got cats sending up babies to be blessed...lol
> 
> the reverend mane of marijuana...
> 
> ...


since i was 14 in a closet and a attic.
personal and a lil side money.

good look for comin thru too everybody thanks


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 20, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> fdd? RIU? get in here and sticky this !



they need to sticky this bitch


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 20, 2008)

whats the hold up. this needs to be on the front page of RIU! although i really dont know if ive ever actually looked at te front page of RIU? or where it even is?

sticky? pwease?


----------



## marketresource (Sep 20, 2008)

I agree.. sticky!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

sticky????


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

they ain't trying to sticky my shit


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

stcky grenade halo 3?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

played that like 2wks ago good shit.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

straight GENERAL 50!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

my boy hit that shit was hard as fuck, pple talk alot of shit on there, can't play social alot.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

mario kart racing for wii. check it out online. its the shit


----------



## ceestyle (Sep 23, 2008)

you have to PM RIU if you want it stickied. at least, that's what i had to do.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 23, 2008)

Stuck. Good stuff Mane. I am also giving it to Arrid to add to the new growfaqs.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

YEAH! nice job mane


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

wahts stciky?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks chiceh n everybody else


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 23, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> wahts stciky?


Looks like that bud of yours is sticky. Tape is sticky. And now this thread is sticky. 



















(It means that it's always "stuck" to the top of the page in the forum where it resides.)

Thank you, Chiceh!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

i was wondering what that meant, thx


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

this thread is sticky icky


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 24, 2008)

got the medal


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

haha ya idk how though. stoney had it yesterday and theres a few ppl at 100%, like you for one, so idk why i got it but wooo! 

heres to awards!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

I frequent a site for my grow and tech stuff. I like to build things like planes and what not when I have the free time.
Give it a peep, they have all kinds of fans, pumps, and other goodies you could add to your grow.
Including a squirrel cage fan for dirt cheap, like 10 to 15$
American Science & Surplus : Motors, Blowers and Pumps

Give it a once over and tell me what you think.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 24, 2008)

looks like a nice site bookmarked it to check it out more.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

nice job mane man!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 24, 2008)

good look


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

no problem check out my experience its getting up there!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 24, 2008)

yea you gettin there


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

im aight aint i weezy baby?


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 24, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> I frequent a site for my grow and tech stuff. I like to build things like planes and what not when I have the free time.
> Give it a peep, they have all kinds of fans, pumps, and other goodies you could add to your grow.
> Including a squirrel cage fan for dirt cheap, like 10 to 15$
> American Science & Surplus : Motors, Blowers and Pumps
> ...


WOWEE! I've gotta share this with my geek friends.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> WOWEE! I've gotta share this with my geek friends.


for real, tis the shit chika


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 24, 2008)

Had to hit ya for that one, MisterNiceGuy.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Had to hit ya for that one, MisterNiceGuy.


..wicked!!


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 2, 2008)

good look bruh


----------



## SmokingJohn (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I just got in some LED grow lights. It was great service and I actually got an email back on a Saturday. I did some research and they had the lowest price I could find. Let me know if anyone is cheaper because I plan on buying some more next month as my cycle rotate. Here is the link to those guys.. LED Grow Plant Lights: Express Light Bulbs
 Peace


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 2, 2008)

SmokingJohn, I honestly know nothing about leds.

Maybe I'll look into some and place a small order and see how they operate.
I'll report back.


----------



## THseaman (Nov 3, 2008)

found this mom and pop place yesterday called the garden depot. they have some super good deals like complete 1000w hydrofarm/hortilux systems for $265, 600w lumatek ballasts for $159, hydrofarm/xtrasun reflectors for $69, 1000w hortilux hps bulbs for $69, ez clone 60 site system for $249. their shipping calculator is a little messed up on a few items, so if it seems like too much for shipping call them and they will fix it. Hydroponics-Organics-Hydrofarm- The Garden Depot Inc - Lumatek-Vortex-Advanced Nutrients


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

yo yo mane, been trying to get ahold of you, whats good?


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 4, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo mane, been trying to get ahold of you, whats good?


what you mean?


----------



## chronicdice88 (Nov 5, 2008)

dont forget about ebay everyone! even HTG has some awesome deals on there


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 6, 2008)

Has anyone put up any links to glass vendors? I've done a quickie re-read of the thread and don't see anything here about that. I live in an extremely conservative area, and while we definitely have tobacco shops, and one of them carries... "basic" supplies, we have nothing resembling a head shop. Nearest that I know of for sure is up in South Lake Tahoe, not a drive I want to make if I can avoid it.

Has anyone else noticed the tag "stickeyed"? Does it not look like "stick eyed"?  Makes me think of someone playin' with a stick and how it's all fun and games until they get their eye poked out.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

lol seamaiden 

the place i want to get my bong is everyonedoesit.com


----------



## THseaman (Nov 6, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Has anyone put up any links to glass vendors? I've done a quickie re-read of the thread and don't see anything here about that. I live in an extremely conservative area, and while we definitely have tobacco shops, and one of them carries... "basic" supplies, we have nothing resembling a head shop. Nearest that I know of for sure is up in South Lake Tahoe, not a drive I want to make if I can avoid it.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the tag "stickeyed"? Does it not look like "stick eyed"?  Makes me think of someone playin' with a stick and how it's all fun and games until they get their eye poked out.


You from Gardernerville, Markleeville? Meyers? I lived in SLT/Stateline for years...

oh yeah, check out gorilla glass. they are a wholesale glass distributor. you have to spend a min of $150 and buy a min of 12 items, but they sell small stuff like rolling papers (check out the cellulose ones!), grinders, one hitters and anything else you can think of to supplement your order so you can get a $150 bong for $40! I have a 15" pyrex twist bong with 14mil inside out glass bowl I got from them for only $39! I also bought a nice inside out glass hammer bubbler and sherlock bubbler as well as some really cool nug jars in the same order. I also recommen their $8, 4-piece aluminum pollen grinders that everyone else sells for $25-30.

I almost bought their 15" pyrex hookah, but I figured 2 bongs, 2 pipes, 3 bubblers and a vaporizer was enough, lol.

P.S. you guys got any snow yet?


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 6, 2008)

We sold the place in Meyers a couple of years ago. Right off Pioneer Trail.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 6, 2008)

jus havent talked iin a while hows life?


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> jus havent talked iin a while hows life?


been better but I'm straight been chilling alot, act believe it or not taking some advice from here to implement into my personal life.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 6, 2008)

for sure man. some people on here are legit souls. 

got my activity up there for you mane!


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

mins is in the tank like 63% was a 50 yesterday tho.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 6, 2008)

yea. i was off the whole weekend and it stayed at 100, wahtever though


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

quality not quantity

was good tho cripple, college goin good?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 6, 2008)

yea at college right now, jsut waiting for class to start.

just reading up on proposal 1 in michigan.

i guess michigan is gonig to try to set the whole medical marijuana in my april 4th 2009. it will allow a patient to grow 12 plants too. still reading though..

but pretty good i guess. 

hows life wit you mane?


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

getting better might go back to college,and try to become a CPA.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 6, 2008)

THseaman said:


> You from Gardernerville, Markleeville? Meyers? I lived in SLT/Stateline for years...
> 
> oh yeah, check out gorilla glass. they are a wholesale glass distributor. you have to spend a min of $150 and buy a min of 12 items, but they sell small stuff like rolling papers (check out the cellulose ones!), grinders, one hitters and anything else you can think of to supplement your order so you can get a $150 bong for $40! I have a 15" pyrex twist bong with 14mil inside out glass bowl I got from them for only $39! I also bought a nice inside out glass hammer bubbler and sherlock bubbler as well as some really cool nug jars in the same order. I also recommen their $8, 4-piece aluminum pollen grinders that everyone else sells for $25-30.
> 
> ...


Dude, you edited! Last I heard snow could come down as low as 4,500'. We live downcountry from that, in another county not far.

Thanks for the tip on the supplier. I shall go check it out! Do you need a resale #, though (to get wholesale pricing)?


----------



## THseaman (Nov 6, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Dude, you edited! Last I heard snow could come down as low as 4,500'. We live downcountry from that, in another county not far.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the supplier. I shall go check it out! Do you need a resale #, though (to get wholesale pricing)?


No you don't need a resale license or anything, anyone can buy from them as long as you meet their purchase criteria($150/12items).


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 7, 2008)

I had more response for you, and then the main server's router went down (our ISP) last night. Now I've clean forgotten what it was I was going say and ask!

In any event, thank you MUCHLY!  I may have found someone who may want to go in on some glass with me.

Edit: I forgot to mention that the link is gorillaglass.com and that it's important to know because there is, apparently, a site that makes glass pieces for your piercings (if you have them).


----------



## THseaman (Nov 7, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I had more response for you, and then the main server's router went down (our ISP) last night. Now I've clean forgotten what it was I was going say and ask!
> 
> In any event, thank you MUCHLY!  I may have found someone who may want to go in on some glass with me.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that the link is gorillaglass.com and that it's important to know because there is, apparently, a site that makes glass pieces for your piercings (if you have them).


You're welcome, happy shopping.


----------



## royalgreen (Nov 22, 2008)

does any one have a good site to buy a co2 emitter system? such as the Sentinel Controller CHHC-1(which controls the temp,humidity, and co2 regulator)...this is the system that chaught my eye, and if anyone has this system or knows of a better one please let us know....


----------



## lestacy (Nov 25, 2008)

Those prices are sick


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 25, 2008)

where mane be at?


----------



## RT Foundation (Dec 14, 2008)

Good shit mane! I have used HTG before for lighting and they are mad cool. U guys made me google "quadratic" I had no idea what it was and still didn't see it in your orig post. Oh well, I guess thats why I was a marketing major. 

Keep Puffn'


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 14, 2008)

lestacy said:


> Those prices are sick


good look bruh



crippledguy said:


> where mane be at?


Be chilen



RT Foundation said:


> Good shit mane! I have used HTG before for lighting and they are mad cool. U guys made me google "quadratic" I had no idea what it was and still didn't see it in your orig post. Oh well, I guess thats why I was a marketing major.
> 
> Keep Puffn'


oh it was in my location thing like where my post count is.
I had;
aX2 + bX + c=0
Alige2 for ya

Thanks too


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

HTG supply is great! Great customer service, they really take care of You with no problems.

Check out My signature to learn the secrets!

The world will be educated! Jesus is still King of the Jews! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te6qG4yn-Ps

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/blog/?p=414


----------



## BudArmy (Dec 21, 2008)

YOU GUYS ARE SO FREAKING AMAZING.... I've saved so much money and still not switched over to geiko thanks to the wonderful work that many of you have done. 

+REP and subscribed


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 21, 2008)

good look on the rep


----------



## BudArmy (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks main you have just become the first rep that I have received. Thank a lot. I am going to keep on staying and looking for more posts from ya that I have to be more involved in. You are a great asset to the forums here on RIU. I'll def keep checking back on the posts.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 22, 2008)

yea you find anything post it up.
but if you havent ordered from them state that also


----------



## BudArmy (Dec 22, 2008)

I have mainly been trying to use ebay, or something like that, and to avoid multiple purchases of items from one location, makes it tougher for them to track me through things when I am going to do large item purchases. Nothing like running into someone from the local area at a Menards or Lowes and them seeing you having a whole cart full of stuff for a grow, and then having them ask what it's all for. My community is large enough that if someone found out, the whole community would know and I'd be doing close to 10-15. Not really fond of the idea of spending time with guys I helped put away. It's just not all that amusing......( and by the put away I'm talking military not civilian).


----------



## Jbrowngreen (Jan 15, 2009)

i've been going through these guys whenever i can they have great prices and free shipping on orders over 250

http://www.4hydroponics.com/

i think they are called growco, great site, discreet too
altgarden.com is good too their catalog has a lot more than their site though


----------



## holylucifer (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you experimented growing with coloured leds which are blue and red?

Led ftw.

http://www.energeticforum.com/agriculture/1684-grow-plants-wit-leds.html


----------



## Kiezer (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok fellas....Id like to hear some takes from discreet growers! (some people dont care/I dont need those opinions on this subject) In the past I had a local to go to. Currently I am lets say geographically challenged & need some equipment. Is it ok to buy blowers,lights, nutes on line? What about Ebay using Paypal? I will be modest here...no large amounts. Maine really but out a good tread to start +rep bro. I go prepaid & cross my fingers for seeds, but with equipment I need to track & simply be attached to the shipping, if you have problems, damaged, etc. anyone?


----------



## xpnsivwino (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had no problem at all buying from HTGSupply. I had a bulb that died in 2 days, and they sent a replacement no questions asked. I also purchased from Blue Mountain Organics on ebay. In fact, with Blue Mountain, I used Paypal on a Friday, and received my items on Monday. No one will give you grief, or "suspect" anything. Everyone knows what it is for, and it's their business, they aren't going to screw around with it. They have a lot invested in it, and won't want any bad rep. Going local is always best, you get to know the owner/sales person, and get that special touch, as well as zero shipping charges. One of the local shops I go to sells Fox Farm Ocean for like 29.99 a bag. I see it online at some stores for 11.00 to 15.00 a bag, but shipping is like 40 bucks!


----------



## Kiezer (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool....but Im talking more like security reasons. Maybe just paranoid but dont like the idea of uncle sam/big brother stoping by the house. Not like its a compound or anything just these companies must be observed in some way.....anyone else care to comment on this subject?


----------



## THseaman (Jan 21, 2009)

Kiezer said:


> Cool....but Im talking more like security reasons. Maybe just paranoid but dont like the idea of uncle sam/big brother stoping by the house. Not like its a compound or anything just these companies must be observed in some way.....anyone else care to comment on this subject?


there are entire threads devoted to paranoid people discussing online security with respect to ordering from retailers and seed banks. find them using the search feature. lets not derail this thread that is intended to recommend good online deals and merchants. cheers.


----------



## Kiezer (Jan 22, 2009)

THseaman said:


> there are entire threads devoted to paranoid people discussing online security with respect to ordering from retailers and seed banks. find them using the search feature. lets not derail this thread that is intended to recommend good online deals and merchants. cheers.


Actually the thread is called....Best places to go. I think security would be included in a canidates features. If not the thread would be called cheapest places to go or kinda of a good place to go with exception to security, ads, etc. I should have just asked Mane directly as I did want to hear his comments!


----------



## THseaman (Jan 22, 2009)

Kiezer said:


> Actually the thread is called....Best places to go. I think security would be included in a canidates features. If not the thread would be called cheapest places to go or kinda of a good place to go with exception to security, ads, etc.


 Not trying to ruffle feathers but it seemed like your question was one of the, "does the DEA have access to credit card records?" type questions. You're basically worried that you will get busted if you ship items purchased online to your house (in general). You don't have any specific merchant/item inquiries. i.e., "if i order a complete lighting system from HTG how does it come packaged." 



Kiezer said:


> I should have just asked Mane directly as I did want to hear his comments!


 I agree, or you can find entire threads devoted to the subject by using the search feature. I Just was trying to help you access the features this site has to offer and suggest a way we don't have to enandate this thread with useless dribble we all have to sift through to find the killer deals!


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 23, 2009)

yo yo yo where da mane at?


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 29, 2009)

Jbrowngreen said:


> i've been going through these guys whenever i can they have great prices and free shipping on orders over 250
> 
> http://www.4hydroponics.com/
> 
> ...


yea been there great site. gotten my soil from them a couple times.

along with shit like pH up and down. they are very cheap on shipping


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kiezer said:


> Cool....but Im talking more like security reasons. Maybe just paranoid but dont like the idea of uncle sam/big brother stoping by the house. Not like its a compound or anything just these companies must be observed in some way.....anyone else care to comment on this subject?


I'll be glad to comment on this subject bruh!

How can I put this; *Like these companies have what is called a Privacy Policy,* that anyone that visits their site can view.
*
This states what kinda of measures they take to keep your info secure and would they give out your info.*

*Short version:* Don't worry about it. Just order any grow supplies under a fake mane for the shipping name and even a different address if you can but that isn't totally necessary.

It isn't illegal to order shit like this as you already know. They wouldn't track you because of what you ordered as it is legal. *Most companies are stand up people and wouldn't give out info in the first place. It's bad for business.*

You know on;y a very small portion of any online dro shop customer base is legit(aka tomato growers shit like that) the other percentage which is fairly large is due to illegal activity, *and these sites aren't giving up that $$$$!

*Hope this helps ya a bit
JJ


----------



## themoose (Feb 4, 2009)

I always thought that HPS lamp were supposed to be like 80 bucks just for the bulb, I would assume that if I am paying 10 bucks i'm getting a shit bulb, no? I would love to hear i'm completely wrong and then plenty of people only pay like 10 bucks for their bulbs.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Feb 6, 2009)

themoose said:


> I always thought that HPS lamp were supposed to be like 80 bucks just for the bulb, I would assume that if I am paying 10 bucks i'm getting a shit bulb, no? I would love to hear i'm completely wrong and then plenty of people only pay like 10 bucks for their bulbs.


i pay 5 for bulb. but mine is 150watt. =)


----------



## shovelhead (Feb 7, 2009)

Nirvana
Hhydro
amsterdam


----------



## GOODTIMES09 (Mar 1, 2009)

so i use super thrive and some fish emulshion what else is something i could get to help boost my flower production


----------



## GOODTIMES09 (Mar 1, 2009)

im pretty sure the price depends on the watts the more the watts the more the money i grew for a whole season on a twenty dollar 175 watt hps bulb and it did just fine home depot is a good place to look


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 3, 2009)

anybody ever tried menards or fleet farm or walmart or home depot or kmart or sears or ? the place i bought lights and stuff like that got forclosed  and all his merchandise taken he didnt even get a chance to try to liquidate otherwise i would of probally spent a few months of paychecks and bought out his whole stock real cheaply anyone know where i could find out where the police/forclosure auctions?


----------



## DEKA (Mar 7, 2009)

helped me out a bunch, thanks.


----------



## toadysgarden (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats up guys. I saw this post And I thought I would add my 2 cents worth. I am the owner of Toady's Garden Hydroponics in Fresno CA. We cater to indoor gardeners and Hydroponic growers. Since you had mentioned the best prices, I Can tell you that we make our own hydroponic systems and sell them to the public and because we manufacture them ourselves, NO ONE CAN BEAT OUR PRICES!!! check us out at www.toadysgarden.com.

Good Luck and HAPPY GROWING!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 22, 2009)

GOODTIMES09 said:


> im pretty sure the price depends on the watts the more the watts the more the money i grew for a whole season on a twenty dollar 175 watt hps bulb and it did just fine home depot is a good place to look


Yea they do usually carry Sylvania 175-400 (maybe 1000w) HPS n MH bulbs, but they never have any ballasts or complete systems.

Still a great place to start!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Apr 2, 2009)

what up mane , been a while


----------



## armlengthbuds (Apr 3, 2009)

I found that thebigtomato.com is a great source for nutes etc. But nothing beats Blue Mountain Organic ferts on ebay only. Ozark mountain hillbillies, much like myself know how it works! Plus you'll shit when you see how much your overpaying for nutes/ferts/animal shit!.lol. Seriously, i have used and I have seen the mountain! And It is Blue. By the way no affiliation, being from the Arkansas and all. Look at my pics for proof! And Mane2008 has got it down with HTG (High Tech Garden) they are the kings of price/quality. Have bought, have smiles!!!! they have ebay store as well!


----------



## t.w.v.o (Apr 9, 2009)

hahaha nice i just palnt my weed behind my house over this bigg hill and theres non that goes behnid there its great lmoa go there at night to plant just go bac kthere every night no one will c u lol its great place b/c behind there theres just a big grass field that no one goes behind lol


----------



## jake43 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have been researching deals on this stuff for the last 5 months and this place is by far the best I have found. If someone has already posted them, sorry for the duplication.

PlantLightingHydroponics

I have ordered from the twice now, they were great to deal with.

Hope this helps save ya'll some $.


----------



## humble learner (May 6, 2009)

any information on bettergrowhydro?


----------



## KiourdaGreek (May 16, 2009)

Good Thread


----------



## mane2008 (May 18, 2009)

humble learner said:


> any information on bettergrowhydro?


aka bgh they are very good but they are no joke on shipping cost there are no discounts whatsoever and they usually run out of stock fairly fast.

I still like the the site but I only go to them for the small shit that doesn't weigh shit,*so I dont get anally raped on shipping.*

For ex shit like pH up and down and hanna pH meters light bulbs etc.

Happy bargain Hunting


----------



## crippledguy (May 19, 2009)

yo yo mane..

whats hoppin brother?


----------



## x4buried2alive0x (May 23, 2009)

Im planning on growing like 2-3 plants with soil. Is there really alot of controlled nutrients and other specifics using soil? Or do you just find the right soil and grow?


----------



## DGMGH (May 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for your information. It is priceless in getting the right advice and setup for your own needs.


----------



## flgrower (May 29, 2009)

yes i very well recomend hightech garden supply i live about 10 miles away and the peoepl arte so nice and dotn tell you you need the most expensive thingthey have liek other places ive neever used shipping since i go to the show room though


----------



## DGMGH (Jun 2, 2009)

Great information. I think the best stores are the ones that make sure you leave with all the correct items, not just stuff they are trying to get rid of.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 4, 2009)

ceestyle said:


> i remember having to memorize (-b+/-sqrt(b^2-4ac))/2a and recite it every day in algebra class all year. First one to do it in front of the class got extra credit. That shit worked ... I still remember it .. and occasionally use it!


when you get to college calc you wish you get a question in wich you can use that formula or else it takes a quarter page of work


----------



## munki (Jun 8, 2009)

jake43 said:


> I have been researching deals on this stuff for the last 5 months and this place is by far the best I have found. If someone has already posted them, sorry for the duplication.
> 
> PlantLightingHydroponics
> 
> ...


Hmm, interesting. This site looked familiar. Compare it to Businesslights.com. They both have the same phone number and website look but have some different items. So it appears this business just puts out different store fronts to different market segments. I haven't crosschecked the prices between the two sites yet but I'm sure some in this community will do that


----------



## Fany (Jun 11, 2009)

Has anyone here personally bought and used any of those grow tents being sold on Cheaphyrodponics? I am interested in trying the grow tents out. I know there are some DIY guides into building your own. Was just curious how much more "effective" these grow tents are compared to a DIY one, or if it is even more efficient at all.


----------



## Fany (Jun 11, 2009)

This is just one of the few I was looking into, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/176444-mother-vegging-clone-attachment-70-a.html


----------



## mane2008 (Jun 12, 2009)

Fany said:


> Has anyone here personally bought and used any of those grow tents being sold on Cheaphyrodponics? I am interested in trying the grow tents out. I know there are some DIY guides into building your own. Was just curious how much more "effective" these grow tents are compared to a DIY one, or if it is even more efficient at all.


yea i got 5 now. i haven't ordered from them in a while so Idk what they are doing now,

but when I was buying from the they had the lowest prices on the hydrohuts. Check em out and look at other sites and compare $'s



x4buried2alive0x said:


> Im planning on growing like 2-3 plants with soil. Is there really alot of controlled nutrients and other specifics using soil? Or do you just find the right soil and grow?


sooner or later you will need to get some veg and flower nutes. 


mane


----------



## IIIIIBuDIIIII (Jun 24, 2009)

Balconi...


----------



## kevinbray (Aug 5, 2009)

Check out green house in your loft on e bay


----------



## yogi0908 (Aug 9, 2009)

Anybody know a reliable local (Riverside Ca) source for good quality clones? I'm preparing for my second grow and lost a few babies!


----------



## Zute (Aug 11, 2009)

Canadian Tire.ca seems to have lots of good stuff for this craft, HOWEVER I can't seem to buy online, no obvious button saying "add to cart"..

Am I doing it wrong? ;(


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 19, 2009)

toadysgarden said:


> Whats up guys. I saw this post And I thought I would add my 2 cents worth. I am the owner of Toady's Garden Hydroponics in Fresno CA. We cater to indoor gardeners and Hydroponic growers. Since you had mentioned the best prices, I Can tell you that we make our own hydroponic systems and sell them to the public and because we manufacture them ourselves, NO ONE CAN BEAT OUR PRICES!!! check us out at www.toadysgarden.com.
> 
> Good Luck and HAPPY GROWING!!!!



Whats up toadysgarden Im in Fresno where is your store located?


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 19, 2009)

Great thread. there is always so much info here!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 21, 2009)

dam mane ur still on here lol just sayin what up ,


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Guys if your looking for inline fans go here http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-404_510.html
HTG is awesome and has great prices, BUT they hate when I bring up the price I get on a 6" inline, they cant get within $20 of it.

HTG IS EXCELLENT FOR LIGHTS!

The other place I use is http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/nutrients/cat_16.html
again HTG hates the prices here, they can't match most of it.

All 3 places ship BLAZING FAST with reasonable shipping on all.


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sparo said:


> 100PERCENTCURED.COM
> THE EXCLUSIVE HILLS ONLY MEDICAL DELIVERY SERVICE
> STRAIGHT TO YOUR DOOR. ALL DETAILS EXPLIANED BY A CONNOISSEUR.
> MEDICAL RELIEF TO YOUR DOOR
> 100PERCENTCURED.COM


Yeah this type of post IS NOT WELCOME HERE!

Reported!


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey guys if you hate this spammer COMPLAIN TO HIS WEB HOST.

Godaddy WILL suspend his account for 2 reasons, 1 the spam, and 2 the illegal activity.

Registrant:
Domains by Proxy, Inc.

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: 100PERCENTCURED.COM
IP: 208.109.62.223

Send abuse complaints to [email protected]


----------



## boobearski (Nov 2, 2009)

How bout a decent cheap RO for the home that i can use for my aeroflo system?I hear some talk about a unit that is under $100.00.What do you guys use for your hydro grow systems?


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 2, 2009)

boobearski said:


> How bout a decent cheap RO for the home that i can use for my aeroflo system?I hear some talk about a unit that is under $100.00.What do you guys use for your hydro grow systems?


Welcome to RIU
I saw one at Home Depot for $93, I dunno if it really works, I'm not sure I'd skimp out on water filtration if I had to shell out for it.

im lucky my water is alrite for weed but I 2 want to get a RO unit for my plants and me.

If you find something that really works post a link Id like to know. Thanks Bud!


----------



## nickbbad (Nov 2, 2009)

boobearski said:


> How bout a decent cheap RO for the home that i can use for my aeroflo system?I hear some talk about a unit that is under $100.00.What do you guys use for your hydro grow systems?



http://www.purewaterclub.com/


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 2, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> http://www.purewaterclub.com/


Thanks for the link
rep in the mail.


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Nov 7, 2009)

+1 on HTG!! They are GREAT to deal with and are super-discreet. Plus they offer deals on lights that no one I've found yet can touch!!!

MAJOR Thanks for the other info!! This has helped me more than just about any other thread I've read so far!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mr.GreenJeans said:


> +1 on HTG!! They are GREAT to deal with and are super-discreet. Plus they offer deals on lights that no one I've found yet can touch!!!
> 
> MAJOR Thanks for the other info!! This has helped me more than just about any other thread I've read so far!!!!!!


yup yup
I went to their store in char. NC and they were awesome, you get even better deals with CASH, see they dont have to pay the transaction fees if you dont use a card so they can give u even more for free.
I got about $300 in free shit, which adds up to them just about giving me a whole 1Kw HPS kit.

Lights is about the only thing their prices r killer on
nutes there is another place for them
and vent stuff as well.

But noone is betting their lights prices, Ive found digi lumatek ballasts cheaper than HTG has em tho, havent seenif they would match it but I doubt it.


----------



## Topo (Nov 11, 2009)

stucklikechuck said:


> i just go to my local. way more discreet and i get 30% off everything...


You're lucky man, just know that. I am in a very hostile pot-growing state, so there ain't shit for indoor growing stores around me.

I am envious!


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 11, 2009)

Topo said:


> You're lucky man, just know that. I am in a very hostile pot-growing state, so there ain't shit for indoor growing stores around me.
> 
> I am envious!


Yeah my town acts like its meth or crack LOL
i sit in the middle of town and watch the pigs go by and they don't even have part a clue.


----------



## themoose (Nov 11, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Yeah my town acts like its meth or crack LOL
> i sit in the middle of town and watch the pigs go by and they don't even have part a clue.


 
Isn't it somewhat hilarious, here the police are pulling over a middle aged woman on her way back from the grocery store, for going 10 mph over the speed limit, And here I am crusing past 'em with a trunk full of clones..God bless the USA..right?


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 11, 2009)

themoose said:


> Isn't it somewhat hilarious, here the police are pulling over a middle aged woman on her way back from the grocery store, for going 10 mph over the speed limit, And here I am crusing past 'em with a trunk full of clones..God bless the USA..right?


more like God damn the usa, not us mind you but our fucked government that is about to change everything we know.


----------



## Beartracks (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't know how many people use An Aerogarden, or how good it might be. But I just canceled my order because I have waited over three weeks with them with no word of whats taking so long.

I am writing this with the hope of saving others the pain in the ass of dealing with them.
My rating, FUCK'EM shop locally. faster and better.


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 13, 2009)

Beartracks said:


> I don't know how many people use An Aerogarden, or how good it might be. But I just canceled my order because I have waited over three weeks with them with no word of whats taking so long.
> 
> I am writing this with the hope of saving others the pain in the ass of dealing with them.
> My rating, FUCK'EM shop locally. faster and better.


Ok well who are you giving this shit rating to¿


----------



## Beartracks (Nov 13, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Ok well who are you giving this shit rating to¿


To these people. Avoid them at all cost.

http://www.aerogardenstore.com/promotion/index.php?promoName=catalog&pageName=homepage&r=1


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 13, 2009)

Beartracks said:


> To these people. Avoid them at all cost.
> 
> http://www.aerogardenstore.com/promotion/index.php?promoName=catalog&pageName=homepage&r=1


Ah, thanks for that, haven't even seen em b4, thank s to you I won't bother.

Rep for you, sorry you had to b the one.


----------



## Beartracks (Nov 17, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Ah, thanks for that, haven't even seen em b4, thank s to you I won't bother.
> 
> Rep for you, sorry you had to b the one.


No problem Phenom. I was able to stop payment. They just really pissed me off.
Probably for the best anyway,I went a whole different route. http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=22&xSec=54


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 19, 2009)

great thread!!! i bought my tent at http://yes.comusa and 400 watt hps /mh light although up graded the reflector got it from http://hydro expo  the r local . yes .comusa also has those led lights .


----------



## quiksilver (Nov 28, 2009)

Best place to go in my opinion is www.hydrogardencenter.com They got good customer service and always hook people up they got a huge store in NY and their site has everything you need in 1 spot as opposed to dealing with 20 different people. They always price match or work a deal with you if you call em or email em. All the people I know switched to them for supplies. Try em out you got nothin to lose


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 28, 2009)

Do they price match online hydro stores? If so that'd be great. www.dchydro.com has some of the best prices around. If I could get a price match and a bit cheaper that'd be awesome.


----------



## fralosy (Nov 29, 2009)

I accept with information: they are called growco, great site, discreet too
altgarden.com is good too their catalog has a lot more than their site though.


----------



## BLOCKER (Dec 9, 2009)

Any good UK online retailers?.


----------



## quiksilver (Dec 14, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Do they price match online hydro stores? If so that'd be great. www.dchydro.com has some of the best prices around. If I could get a price match and a bit cheaper that'd be awesome.


They pricematch or thell work with you on their end like free shipping, droppin the price etc. Give em a call or email em try it out they wanna take over the industry lol


----------



## diddydady (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey check out this Do It Yourself website. It has a bunch of you tube videos, it shows you the parts right under the video. Cool stuff betterhydro.com


----------



## VidiotRayM (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll pitch in my 2 cents on HTGSupply.com...........If you're just starting out and want a cheap light, check these guys out..... I found them through ebay. I got 2 400W HPS for $292 total including shipping..... The reflectors are cheap and cheesy...but for a starter light it's hard to beat 1/2 what the grow store charges...... The ballast is super quiet for a non-digital.......although they do seem to put out more heat than my others. No worries, it was just a quick fix for some supplemental lighting for me.........I'll be going to them again and again as I upgrade from coil ballasts to digital over the next year or so.........


----------



## migiddymike13 (Dec 30, 2009)

has anyone heard of watering with those "AS SEEN ON TV" water globes. they claim to never over water or underwater. just currious if it would work for what i need it for! thanks


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 30, 2009)

Never used one before. I like the joy of interacting with my plants too much to use something like that.


----------



## quiksilver (Jan 2, 2010)

migiddymike13 said:


> has anyone heard of watering with those "AS SEEN ON TV" water globes. they claim to never over water or underwater. just currious if it would work for what i need it for! thanks


I thought about it but you would have to test it out and keep an eye on them. I would only say try it for the first month maybe because its gonna need more nutrients as they grow. Or you would have water them with nutrients mix every other one which may lead to non wanted maintenance when the nutrients residue builds up and could possibly clog the globe up. Thats just my 2 cents. And most of the plants can live in extreme conditions excessive water(which isnt good) or little water


----------



## doowmd (Jan 7, 2010)

here's a cheap mag. scope over on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Carson-MM-200-Micromax-60X-100X-Microscope/dp/B000P8AUMU/ref=pd_sim_p_5
WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!! HOLD THE FUCKIN PRESSES!!!!!! RIGHT AFTER I POSTED THIS^^^ I GO BACK TO AMAZON AND BROWSE AROUND AND FIND THIS SHIT http://www.amazon.com/SE-Mini-Pocket-Microscope-100x/dp/B001878S7G/ref=pd_sbs_sg_2
CHECK THE PRICE PPL!!! IF THAT AINT A SIGN FROM THE BIG MAN HIMSELF I DONT KNOW WTF IS!!! 
if anybody gets one give me a rep for showin ya


----------



## smokebud4life (Jan 21, 2010)

I've invested alot of time online to finding a good site to buy seeds and it seems so sketchy to me... I was just wondering if you know of a full proof and completely discreet resource to get good feminized seeds????? Please any info. would be great!


----------



## themoose (Jan 21, 2010)

smokebud4life said:


> I've invested alot of time online to finding a good site to buy seeds and it seems so sketchy to me... I was just wondering if you know of a full proof and completely discreet resource to get good feminized seeds????? Please any info. would be great!


a lot of these sites are legit, I can say personally i have ordered from NIRVANA SEEDS and DOPE-SEEDS, and have recieved both orders quickly and discreetly.

-moose


----------



## NickNasty (Jan 21, 2010)

smokebud4life said:


> I've invested alot of time online to finding a good site to buy seeds and it seems so sketchy to me... I was just wondering if you know of a full proof and completely discreet resource to get good feminized seeds????? Please any info. would be great!


There's a lot of good seed banks out there, some I have ordered from and had good experiences with are
http://www.sanniesshop.com
http://www.speedyseedz.com
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk
http://drgreenthumb.com


----------



## MikeMikee (Jan 30, 2010)

i just bought the harvest sun 600watt ballast for $150 and when i ordered they were offering free shipping!!

www.mainelyhydroponics.com

cheapest store i have found yet!!


----------



## IndianRyder (Feb 4, 2010)

www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com Nice and discreet.


----------



## IndianRyder (Feb 4, 2010)

www.midwestgardenandlighting.com has a lot of selection and 20% off all day long, if you need something they don't have email them and they can find it usually. brown boxed! they also have a nice nutrient mix for growing.


----------



## Bulldog73 (Feb 10, 2010)

I like www.bghydro.com They are local in Southern California and they have a huge wharehouse that you can buy from in Bell (LA County). All the people there really know their stuff and they have just about every brand or every product imaginable. They will also price match as well.


----------



## del taco lover (Feb 14, 2010)

Bulldog73 said:


> I like www.bghydro.com They are local in Southern California and they have a huge wharehouse that you can buy from in Bell (LA County). All the people there really know their stuff and they have just about every brand or every product imaginable. They will also price match as well.




yup thats where i bought all my stuff a really great place.


----------



## Teereg (Feb 22, 2010)

The BACKYARDA is the best to be!


----------



## Teereg (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice thread...


----------



## CannaBlissGenetics (Mar 4, 2010)

stucklikechuck said:


> i just go to my local. way more discreet and i get 30% off everything...


vvj


----------



## orkid1989 (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone know where the cheapest place online to buy a water pipe/bong? My local shops prices are outrageous. Also when buying a bong what should I look for other than color and style?


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 8, 2010)

THseaman said:


> found this mom and pop place yesterday called the garden depot. they have some super good deals like complete 1000w hydrofarm/hortilux systems for $265, 600w lumatek ballasts for $159, hydrofarm/xtrasun reflectors for $69, 1000w hortilux hps bulbs for $69, ez clone 60 site system for $249. their shipping calculator is a little messed up on a few items, so if it seems like too much for shipping call them and they will fix it. Hydroponics-Organics-Hydrofarm- The Garden Depot Inc - Lumatek-Vortex-Advanced Nutrients


Yea garden depot is the bomb..I'm a loyal customer..the websites not the best though try the number..best prices around..pretty sure they'll price match too..I gotta pick me up one of their 6" can fans for $80(might have been 75). They're handing out deals left and right. I got a growlab 145 (almost 5x5x7(couple inces chort each way..) for a mere $140!! like I said best around


----------



## Blazed Hippie (Mar 9, 2010)

I have found that Plantlightinghydroponics.com has great products for a pretty cheap price. I have not looked at the garden depot yet tho  so we will see whose best.
*UPDATE* Garden depot blows i actually found a mix of plantlightinghydroponics.com and HTGsupply.com are lowest in price wihout sacrificing quality


----------



## jbake513 (Mar 16, 2010)

I bought my setup from lowe's (built it myself), a great place for lights is ebay. A good place for seeds is http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/marijuana-seeds.php?affilid=426611101013, or http://dope-seeds.com.


----------



## BuddaRoom (Mar 16, 2010)

If in uk kitbagshop.co.uk on ebay is very cheap for quality items.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Mar 16, 2010)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things._
> _All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


I have bought alot of grow equipment from a place in seattle called ecogrow.

There service is the best that i have come across, and I have been in this sport for well over 10 years.

There customer service is 5 stars and they have warranteed stuff for me without any packaging or receipts. Even after the warrantee expired a few times.

They ship so fast, and there packaging is the best Ive ever seen.

I wont buy from anywhere else.

www.ecogrow.com


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 27, 2010)

just thought id post this because ive had it for a couple weeks and it is really bad ass so much so im going to do my new amoire box 7x2x4 with only these this is the 6" but they have 4" 8" 10" as well and they are very powerful takes up lot less space then the other bulky ones vortex etc.and mainly cost lesseasy to through inline from cool tube etc.

 *6&#8221; EcoPlus Axial Fan 235 CFM*http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=1929&product=6”-ecoplus-axial-fan-235-cfm 
*Code:6EPAF* 

*Price:$52.95* 
*Qty:1*


----------



## G Jammy (Apr 7, 2010)

I always found that Magic Dragon Seeds had the best choice of seeds and all my orders arrived within the next 2 days. The Dutch speaking owner also knows a lot about the over 900 Strains they have and can really help you out to choose the right seed for you. If you call them on their helpline and tell them you are located in the Netherlands they can give you good advice on how to grow the plants to maximize yields.

They even had a fellow grower contact me to help me out when I started growing. And last but not least their prices are great too...

http://www.magicdragonseeds.com


----------



## alacn (Apr 8, 2010)

very cheap soil moisture and PH tester. 

*http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Garden-Accessories/Wilko-Soil-Moisture-and-pH-Tester/invt/0261281

less than £4

i bought this myself and it works very well, no messing around, just put it in and it gives u a reading. 

helps you decide when to water and whether u should adjust PH
*


----------



## ink the world (Apr 8, 2010)

The Dollar Store is a growers paradise. Ive found sterilite tubs for doing DWC, tubes and even an air pump.

This week they had pots, perlite and vermiculite..saved a ton of $ and loaded up for a while, i grabbed all their perlite.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2010)

I ordered a bunch of different stuff from HTGsupply.com this morning and I already got notification from UPS that it's been picked up and is in transit. Not just that they recieved the info and assigned a tracking # but it's all on it's way already (2 packages worth). I am blown away by this and wanted you guys to know because not a lot of businesses operate like that anymore. I got great deals on just about everything and it's coming already, wow.
The other surprise is that I didnt ask for anything special on shipping but it will be here by friday anyway. 

I will definitely be using them again in the future.

Much Props HTGSupply!!


----------



## TedNewget (Apr 15, 2010)

I finally spent some money last night so I can get my room the way it needs to be before my other clones get here in the next few days.

I saw this place in another thread and found their prices to be decent on almost everything I needed.

http://www.4hydroponics.com/default.asp

The only thing I didn't buy from there was a roll of mylar because it was half the price from HTG.

The best thing was that if you order 250 worth of stuff, the shipping is free... so my order was at like 190 and the shipping was like 30 or something, and I added some more stuff, and got it to 250, and basically got like 35 bucks worth of stuff free!

For 250 I got 

a 125 watt CFL system, bulb included

a hanna digital ph tester waterproof

technaflora ph up and ph down

Daisy cloner

flange for my light hood

25 ft of duct

foxfarm trio - 1 qt each

worm castings

olivias cloning gel

So I feel that's decent... I'll let you all know how long it takes to ship!


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 21, 2010)

These guys have a store front as well as operate an online store. Awesome customer service ask for Adam.

Purchased a switchable 400 W Sun System with reflector and daylight MH and HPS bulbs. $265 out the door!

Hydro Harry's


----------



## frsttime (May 7, 2010)

Has anyone use Insidesun.com If they are reliable I really want that 1000WATT HPS.

BUMP


----------



## TedNewget (May 7, 2010)

TedNewget said:


> I finally spent some money last night so I can get my room the way it needs to be before my other clones get here in the next few days.
> 
> I saw this place in another thread and found their prices to be decent on almost everything I needed.
> 
> ...


I'll confirm that this place is awesome! If you happen to live in the midwest, don't hesitate to order from here... the standard UPS Shipping gets to me overnight every time and I have ordered from them 3 times. Have talked to them on the phone a couple times and they are very helpful and cool people.


----------



## DaveCoulier (May 9, 2010)

frsttime said:


> Has anyone use Insidesun.com If they are reliable I really want that 1000WATT HPS.
> 
> BUMP


Ive gotten a 400w light system from them. Its real easy to tell its a refurbished ballast, but it works just fine, but Ive only used it for one grow.


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (May 19, 2010)

Great Info G' Thanks


----------



## PR3ACHER (May 29, 2010)

thanks for the info great help


----------



## PeaNuTHeaD420 (Jun 12, 2010)

I know most people dont like to buy equipment online. but if ya gots a good homie that isnt involved in your project and can buy the products on ebay and ship them under his/her name, these lights seem pretty cool. Just bought 2 x 600Watt lights with a dual purpose ballast, both bulbs, and other equipment for pretty cheap. you can actually talk them down to about 235.00 a piece if you haggle with them. check em out, hopefully they work out good for me and you find this useful


http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=DIGITAL+AIR+COOL+TUBE+GROW+LIGHT+600+WATT+HPS%2BMH+600W&_sacat=See-All-Categories

ebay
homepage

http://myworld.ebay.com/powerkingshop/

and the best part is the shipping is free. god i love it


----------



## smoke..ktown (Jun 28, 2010)

sativa 7,4 footers and growing https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/341415-my-plants-so-far-what.html


----------



## gwenwon (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, I have to say their price is not that low. I've found a even cheaper one online shop: http://www.yescomusa.com/home.php?cat=46

What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jul 4, 2010)

gwenwon said:


> Well, I have to say their price is not that low. I've found a even cheaper one online shop: http://www.yescomusa.com/home.php?cat=46
> 
> What do you guys think? Thanks.


Ive ordered from them several times under their other name AplusChoice on ebay. Id recommend them.


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for finding other great sites with nice prices


----------



## phillip9190x (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey fellas, need to take a minute to talk about the boys down at greenthumbhydro. (www.greenthumbhydroco.com) They saved me a ton on a light setup I didn't need and told me what nutrients actually worked with where i was at. I sent em an email then ordered online. Didnt give em jack cept cc and address, had the stuff right away! Couldnt be happier. Don't remember dudes name who I talked to (maybe tom, something short) but hes chill. They know their shit. Tiny harvest this time around but crop never done better. Worth a look.


----------



## patlpp (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Nute prices. See: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/index.php

Has got to be the cheapest place I have found for most everything that they carry. They carry Sunsystems stuff, ONA, all cheap!! and no shipping BS. Not spamming here, I just want to share and save U guys some bucks! Consider driving to the hydro store, paying full retail and tax.


----------



## OzWeeder (Aug 5, 2010)

those prices look sweet. im gonna get me sum! thanks a bunch


----------



## ROBBIE313 (Aug 24, 2010)

this is where i buy my nutes 15 bucks a gallon,there comparable to gh nutes,ive had great success with them, they also have great prices on everything else there www.greatlakesgardensupply.com check em out l8r fellaz


----------



## fugit (Aug 26, 2010)

I got my gear from Craigslist.com


----------



## Quick2v (Nov 9, 2010)

http://hydroworldstore.com/ with Coupon Code " holidaydisc " . hard to beat their prices


----------



## thedude27 (Nov 16, 2010)

Carbon filter $79 470CFM

http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponic-Carbon-Air-Filter-GYO2302/dp/B003UL4E6W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289946314&sr=8-1


----------



## mark hops (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been living up in the Bay Area for some 10 years now growing and have been going to local grow shops. That being said I just moved to Los Angeles and am thinking of opening my own grow shop. I haven't been able to find a good shop here or friendly service anywhere. No deals. Nothing. That being said.

What would some things you would want in a grow shop? What products do you feel you'd buy more than others - i.e. nutes/bulbs/cocos/soils???

Just trying to see what others out there are looking at.


----------



## HeavilyMedicated (Dec 31, 2010)

thedude27 said:


> Carbon filter $79 470CFM
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponic-Carbon-Air-Filter-GYO2302/dp/B003UL4E6W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289946314&sr=8-1



I know the price may seem really good but I would stay away from it..... anything made by the company is a cheap POS.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2011)

brick20 said:


> removed


Now why are you lying like that.That is your affiliate account and they give you money for making sales..
I just recenttly got an infraction because in the site rules it says no advertising and thats what you are doing for personal gain so be careful a mod will delete it and give you one as well...
Oh and be honest dont lie they will not get no free nothing..They are only letting you get free money...lmao


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 1, 2011)

hello all i am opening a seedbank i am trying to get the website open for feb sometime some info on what you would like to see would be great pls pm me with some ideas and thoughts im already gonna run promo's every month there will be freebees with every order, discrete and stealth packaging, delivery aimed within 2 to 3 days, with a wide collection of breeders etc.... any new thoughts as i said would be helpful,

thanks 

Exodus mission


----------



## redzi (Jan 2, 2011)

New Years prediction....everyonedoesit as far as seeds go is over with...paranoid people? that is just anouther word used by thoes too young to appreciate how fast things can go from left to right.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

redzi said:


> New Years prediction....everyonedoesit as far as seeds go is over with...paranoid people? that is just anouther word used by thoes too young to appreciate how fast things can go from left to right.


why do you say that?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

thetechmagnet said:


> *State Library of Victoria and Old Melbourne Gaol*
> 
> The State Library of Victoria is Australia's oldest library,
> offering free exhibitions of items including armour belonging to the
> ...


Now what was this for????????????


----------



## Discordantmindfck (Jan 6, 2011)

I ordered a 4'x'4'x6' tent last friday night from Atlantis Hydroponics. Unfortunately however when trying to put the tent together the manufacturer i guess skipped quality control on my tent cause i was separating threads holding zippers together, had zippers fall off and had seams rip while stretching the tent. I called them and explained my situation and they asked "what can i do to make this better" 

and my response was "id really like a tent that isnt having problems but taking this one down and apart and packing it back up for shipping would be to much of a hassle"

He responds "well how about you just keep that tent. Throw it away, Fix it or do whatever and i'll just send you another one right now before my UPS guy gets here"

On top of all that i even got it to be a smaller tent so if i decided to try and fix the larger one ill have a clone/seedling room

I've never had better customer service when it came to an online order. HIGHLY  recommend them


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 6, 2011)

Discordantmindfck said:


> I ordered a 4'x'4'x6' tent last friday night from Atlantis Hydroponics. Unfortunately however when trying to put the tent together the manufacturer i guess skipped quality control on my tent cause i was separating threads holding zippers together, had zippers fall off and had seams rip while stretching the tent. I called them and explained my situation and they asked "what can i do to make this better"
> 
> and my response was "id really like a tent that isnt having problems but taking this one down and apart and packing it back up for shipping would be to much of a hassle"
> 
> ...


nice to know thats where im getting my 4x8x7 tent from.


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jan 18, 2011)

A good place to get quality tents for cheap is on eBay through gotham products. I bought 2 of the 6.5 x 6.5 x 6.5 with flanges for $350, free shipping (took about 4 days to get)! I called them and bargained with them on it. Customer service was great. The only bad thing about the whole transaction was the instructions inside the tent box was very outdated. I called and spoke with Sean (I think he is a owner or co owner), and he walked me through everything. 

I think my eyes were bigger then my room because I think I am going to sell the tent I didn't open due to size restrictions that I didn't have when I bought it. The tents are very well made and are made with a heavy (900D I think) canvas with the mylar on the inside. No PVC, all steel frame.

I also bought a 6" 435cfm fan from buisnesslights.com for $96.80 shipped. I ordered through website at like midnight on a Sunday and got it on Tuesday!

I bought all of my nutes from http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com. They had the best prices by far on the Botanicare line. I received those within 2 days also.

I got my meters on eBay. I paid about $50 for both my PH and PPM shipped.

Found a great deal on a used CO2 tank on eBay. It was $96 shipped compared to $160 - $190 new which I don't care about cuz I just exchange them anyways.

Home Depot has/had a deal on 100 watt equivalent CFL for under $10 for 12. They were almost $16.

There are some of the deals and places I have dealt with that have been spot on.

I know a lot of this has already been covered but figured another vote does not hurt...


----------



## tomatogrowop (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com is really cheep it's almost like they are selling stolen shit it's so low.


----------



## mryummie (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## RIXUK (Mar 6, 2011)

A thread like this for U.K. Businneses would of been sweet right now.In need of filter and extraction fan,ducting kit.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 6, 2011)

RIXUK said:


> A thread like this for U.K. Businneses would of been sweet right now.In need of filter and extraction fan,ducting kit.


 lol I wish I knew some good UK stores bro 
Best thing I can tell you is to ask this guy named DST, he is one of the most chillest UK people I know on here.

Heres the link;
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a.html


----------



## Stonedkila (Mar 19, 2011)

I will be opening a new online store that will match any price and has about every item u could want. i will post more info as it comes online about done with the bank funding so shoulnt be long. I plan to lower the overall price of growing equip for the people who just cant afford 10,000 systems.


----------



## rollin in grass (Mar 20, 2011)

On the first post mane2008 you had noted that you buy gift cards for extra precaution, im plannin on ordering from those sites and having them shipped to my friends house, do you think I should just go ahead and pay with a debit or get the gift card and if so how do you get them?


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 20, 2011)

rollin in grass said:


> On the first post mane2008 you had noted that you buy gift cards for extra precaution, im plannin on ordering from those sites and having them shipped to my friends house, do you think I should just go ahead and pay with a debit or get the gift card and if so how do you get them?


you can pay with the debit card but some sites dont let you ship to other addresses other than the billing address, hence the gift card suggestion(any billing/shipping address can be used). 7-11/rite aide/walmart, etc but make sure they can be used for online purchases.

Best of luck man


----------



## rollin in grass (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks dude you helped alot, especially with HTG they have alot of what I need for cheap. now time to get some money in my pockets...


----------



## dizzle dawg (Mar 24, 2011)

I choose to buy from my local grow store. few reasons: first, i like to help support local business (keep the $$ circulating in my community).. 2nd, online retailers have been know to sell B.S. (like bulbs that have already been used). plus who knows who u just gave your address to..
we at growhousebuilders have been purchasing our supplies (approx. $20k a month) worth from the same store for 10+ years. we have a great working relationship and they always hook us up with the best prices


----------



## MediMary (Mar 24, 2011)

*~~We got a giveaway contest going over in toke in talk if anyone is interested~~*


----------



## lonelygrower (Mar 29, 2011)

We are here to help!!  LonelyGrower.com

Check out the GRO1 section in store..........we offer a bundle package on any combo of three items! Feel free to call us and ask question we are here to help make you a successful gardener!! We just had a friendly grower allow us to post a video of his magic shed we did it right for him!!!....More video to post as our request for footage is being fulfilled....video


----------



## do1nth4ngs (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks pimpin much needed information...I've been looking everywhere because their are no local stores around here.


----------



## cervezacorona (Apr 1, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Damn my spelling must still be bad. I thought this would help... So many threads about the same question.


I have always used HTG since I knew of them. And they will give you deals if you call them.
They gave me some free digital timers and a free cooling flange. They also price matched everything else.
I haven't tried any other companies yet. I might not, unless HTG doesn't have what I need.


----------



## koda (Apr 5, 2011)

I just spent 4 hrs. pricing the same 8 items at 3 different web sites. I been buying at plantlightinghydroponics.com but after pricing these same 8 items at 3 places i bought them at lonelygrowers.com. Plantlightinghydroponics was about 15 dollars cheaper than cheapyhydroponics.com but i saved about 21 bucks at lonelygrowers.com.. Only thing is i had to substitute 2 name brands that i consider about the same and it seems a little easier to find items at plantlighting but maybe i'll get use to lonelygrowers way of listing things.


----------



## koda (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, i almost forgot something important: Shipping was free at lonelygrowers and it was gonna be 17 bucks at lightinghydro which makes my savings about 32 dollars on an order that was just a few bucks under 100 dollars. I don't think you're gonna find cheaper prices than what they have but if anybody does , please let me know!!


----------



## ukwatchessale (May 12, 2011)

Hallo, schön dich zu treffen! Ich zum ersten Mal diese Art von Forum, in der Hoffnung, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt werden Ihre Führer! ! ! Vielen Dank! ! ! ! !


----------



## jokacross (May 17, 2011)

nobody knows stores around Europe? Beacouese this is only for US. If some one as a thing like this but for Europe it was really nice!


----------



## fishwhistle (Jun 22, 2011)

Discounthydro.com in riverside ca. is HUGE,like 25,000 square feet and even more on their website,my local guy tells me that they cannot be beat as they own r/m dist. which in turn owns C.A.P.,not sure if this is true but if you walk into that giant ass store you would think it was,its the REAL Walmart of weed!


----------



## coachoutlet (Aug 9, 2011)

*anyone want to teach me precal? im hopelessly lost, 2 weeks behind the class, a stoner, and i havnt taken math in over a year *


----------



## johnlysmith023 (Aug 23, 2011)

You've got a business here. Thanks for posting this, I'll let my friends see this, and I'll ask them, if they want to buy! Thanks for this offers.
_____
Johnly @ marijuana medical state


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Aug 24, 2011)

At least for living on the west coast I havn't found better prices including shipping than on www.igrowhydro.com


----------



## eDude (Sep 13, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> At least for living on the west coast I havn't found better prices including shipping than on www.igrowhydro.com


www.ehydroponics.com is west coast also, didn't check all the prices but they say they'll beat anyones price.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 13, 2011)

fishwhistle said:


> Discounthydro.com in riverside ca. is HUGE,like 25,000 square feet and even more on their website,my local guy tells me that they cannot be beat as they own r/m dist. which in turn owns C.A.P.,not sure if this is true but if you walk into that giant ass store you would think it was,its the REAL Walmart of weed!


Their prices are nice, but they kill on the shipping .

1000w for $169.95 is awesome but $50 to ship it.


----------



## karousing (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.growsmarthydroponics.com

pretty decent prices from what I've seen. Don't know about nutrients though


----------



## deew (Sep 21, 2011)

karousing said:


> http://www.growsmarthydroponics.com
> 
> pretty decent prices from what I've seen. Don't know about nutrients though



I would think twice from ordering here if you need something in a timely manner. Have a friend who ordered a week ago and they are not answering emails about the ship date. Prices are good but 5 business days and not being able to ship an order or answer an email is a joke.


----------



## superjoint (Sep 25, 2011)

I found a good seller on Ebay for Botanicare Nutes,free shipping,they even do combos pbp/cal mag etc.-----http://stores.ebay.com/thepoweredflowerhydroponics.These guys are awesome and ship fast.


----------



## UFEELIT? (Oct 7, 2011)

Where can i order from that ships to canada......??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## bongface (Oct 13, 2011)

I dunno about all those sites, but DC Hydro has some pretty nice stuff for sale, for not much money. I haven't bought anything yet but it all looks very worthwhile to look into (at least to me). They also sell nutrients, but as I said, I haven't bought anything from them yet so I'm not sure how good they are.....

www.dchydro.com


----------



## SHAZZAM96 (Oct 15, 2011)

www.bettergrowhydro.com or bghhydro.com C.A.P. 8" valuline centilfugal fan 750cfm $95.00 shipping depends on location mine was 11.00 total $107.00 delivered . SWEET


----------



## SHAZZAM96 (Oct 15, 2011)

hey ufeelit heres a canada based company for you to try at www.globalgrow.com they got some good prices on some items i think they only ship inside canada but you might want to double check that? And if you spend $25 or more you get a free tripack 1- 50g carboload 1- 50gbigbud and 1- 40g bud blood. and they have other discount codes you can use like code ANSHIP (advanced nutrients ship free). They also have good prices on carbon filters from mountainair filters. but they say its only worth it if you live in canada or else it will cost an arm and a leg to ship it. they also sell some items on amazon.com


----------



## dickkhead (Oct 15, 2011)

where can i purchase i high pressure aeroponic pump. i have 1 now will it do 6 aero heads? and where can i get more aero heads?


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 17, 2011)

dude has 6 posts. spam


----------



## MrYellow (Oct 31, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> At least for living on the west coast I havn't found better prices including shipping than on www.igrowhydro.com


Over two whole business days to let me know that my item isn't in stock. With no estimate of when they will be able to get it in.


----------



## AdubM (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.ezhydroshop.com/
There are some good find at this Cali shop!!!


----------



## Scorpion heart (Nov 3, 2011)

plantlightinghydroponics.com


----------



## Min8040 (Nov 8, 2011)

What about good & cheap online stores for ppl in Australia?


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Nov 15, 2011)

go with htg they are great anything you cant find there you can either make find at a local nursery, hardware store, or pet supply store those are the only places you need to go to get grow supplys


----------



## SMOTHERme (Nov 16, 2011)

HTG Supply has low prices and expensive shipping, and I even live in the same state as a HTG Supply Store. Hydrowholesale.com is where I make all my present and future purchases. If one was to buy a light combo from Hydrowholesale.com shipping is free. I guess depending where you live will determine your shipping cost. www.hydrowholesale.com


----------



## JoeCa1i (Nov 17, 2011)

this gots to be the oldest fuckin thread right?


----------



## Quitekeen (Nov 17, 2011)

This seems like a pretty decent deal to me. I have gone the DIY route and I am sure when all is said and done I will have spent 300 bucks, when I account for all the mess ups and trial and error along the way, not to mention gas for MULTIPLE trips to the hardware store. Any way, full set up here for 300 bucks (not including soil, seeds, nutes).

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Mother-Keeper-Complete-Grow-Tent-System.asp


----------



## KDaniel (Nov 18, 2011)

There's no way how Sweden can win over England.
Wish I could visit the Who Shop - I want to have a sonic screwdriver so badl...
______________
free mp4 player


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Nov 18, 2011)

for any store owners who might read this thread; STOP SENDING BOXES WITH WORDS LIKE - AIR POTS OR GROW LIGHTS ON THE BOX! idiots!


----------



## just2see2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Probably been mentioned but http://www.everyonedoesit.com for all your needs.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 21, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> for any store owners who might read this thread; STOP SENDING BOXES WITH WORDS LIKE - AIR POTS OR GROW LIGHTS ON THE BOX! idiots!


LED 60x3W , or HYDROPONIC SUPPLIES, SEEDS ...there is at least one person that knows what I am up to and that is the woman at the post office hehe... but like someone said in one of my journals, there is a lot to the hydroponic world ... and there is a lot of people actually growing veggies indoor hehe.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Nov 21, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> LED 60x3W , or HYDROPONIC SUPPLIES, SEEDS ...there is at least one person that knows what I am up to and that is the woman at the post office hehe... but like someone said in one of my journals, there is a lot to the hydroponic world ... and there is a lot of people actually growing veggies indoor hehe.


i really wonder how many are growing veggies indoors vs how many are saying they're growing veggies? i'll do some reading. there are so many hobby growers out there i should check out things other than pot grows! i'd love to grow some raspberries.

i probably shouldn't be so paranoid, but ducking the law for 40 years because i smoke pot will do that to a guy!


----------



## MrYellow (Nov 22, 2011)

MrYellow said:


> Over two whole business days to let me know that my item isn't in stock. With no estimate of when they will be able to get it in.


Cancelled my order with this company (igrowhydro.com). Ended up giving my business to Eric at www.ezhydroshop.com/ super cheap shipping (under $10) and competitive pricing. I also dealt with www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ and was happy with my experience as well.


----------



## GODSROCK (Nov 26, 2011)

im jus gonna say "fuck it" and order all my shit on amazon... fuck it!


----------



## useraddmario (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah the prices at dchydro are good and the owner is really cool if you get the chance to go talk to him.


----------



## pedro420 (Dec 18, 2011)

ive read this post and anouther post about deals that is like 167 pages and im mstill windering if nebody knows about virtualsunhydroponics they have real good deals but idk if its quality and ive been trying to find people thatt have orderd from there 

so can nebody help me with any infoabout them


----------



## AndyK (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey I ordered a 400 watt mag ballast and hood kit and its great. I Love the hood and its really sweet prices. The shipping was nice and quick. I will be ordering from virtualsun again.


----------



## pedro420 (Dec 19, 2011)

andyk +rep
you are the only person in the 4 places ive posted i even started a thread bout them and nobody answers but thank you


----------



## nepolianbutter (Dec 20, 2011)

Today most of the people use the internet facility and there are various marketing offer on the internet so online purchase is the best option and i already use this facility there are various brand available on the internet and we purchase online we get a more discount.so we always use this method.


----------



## numbnub (Jan 14, 2012)

a great online store i have came acroos http://www.hydroponics.net/ they have great prices for same light you can get from htg you can get it for cheaper there


----------



## gotkush? (Jan 15, 2012)

virtual sun hydroponic - 3 pk 1000w switchable ballasts, coolable hoods and 1 mh bulb and 1 hps bulb for each $899.99 nice ass deal really


----------



## permat (Jan 17, 2012)

gotkush? said:


> virtual sun hydroponic - 3 pk 1000w switchable ballasts, coolable hoods and 1 mh bulb and 1 hps bulb for each $899.99 nice ass deal really


just brought a 6 pack of these for next grow expanding from 2 to 8


----------



## matlockz (Jan 20, 2012)

another amazing thread here keep up the good work loads of tips


----------



## bandit08 (Jan 22, 2012)

root2success.co.uk


saved me a lot of £££


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jan 25, 2012)

i still think htg is best for lights.... amazon/ebay for grow tents


----------



## Great (Jan 25, 2012)

nice
wooooo


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 26, 2012)

www.bulkhydro.com


----------



## really trying (Jan 26, 2012)

The best ballast for the money is the Phantom. The best bulb to use in it is a digilux. The best place to get seeds is www.nirvanashop.com but you have to use mozilla firefox to sign up and order seeds. Your best deal for your money are the feminize seeds. You will get your seeds from these peopleand they will be what you order. A good strain for a newb is the Master Kush or White Widow. I use Fox Farms nutrients. They work great for me. Back to ballast. If you buy a cheapie your electric bill will go sky high. I bought a cheap ballast my first grow and my bill jumped $60 or more a month. With the Phantom it has only gone up $25 or $30. I feel the 600 watt is the best for your money. I got mine on ebay saving a lot of money.


----------



## TitoM (Jan 29, 2012)

dose anyone know where to get the cheapest 2' 4 bulb t5 anything less then 75 with free shiping


----------



## nubbis1020 (Jan 31, 2012)

Has anybody ever used, or heard of this site? http://www.accesshydroponic.com/


----------



## Dust Pews (Feb 2, 2012)

Would it be possible to use an indoor grow set up in a room in an old barn during a New England Winter? The room is pretty well protected but can still get cold. Would I be able to regulate the temp enough with a heater?


----------



## xyzeee (Feb 3, 2012)

I've always gone to www.hydroponicspro.com. I ask tons of questions and they always answer them, haha!


----------



## Xoshua (Feb 4, 2012)

Most of these posts are rip offs. Check out amazon.com or htgsupplies.com for good, affordable equipment. I checked out some of the websites others posted on this pages and the same item was 50-100 dollars less on amazon or htg.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 4, 2012)

HTG, Amazon,Ebay, Or Waytogrow
I will say http://www.htgsupply.com/ is my favorite


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah alot of these site may be cheaper than htg, www.4hydroponics.com and ebay but the make it up in shipping costs severely.

Ebay; great for lights tents and fans.
HTG; great for lights
4hydroponics; great for small things like pH meters test kits nutrients etc.

*I only shop at these places now.* and EBAY is totally  with $180 1000w hps lights cant beat that dude. and 200 4x8 tents 
bghydro is an exception as well


----------



## trichmasta (Feb 6, 2012)

Horticulturesource.com-great prices,huge inventory,multiple distribution centers throughout the US, good customer service, and prompt shipping; I'd shop there again for sure in the future!
Monstergardens is pretty good option as well-


----------



## eDude (Feb 13, 2012)

They should just make this a poll with a bunch of sites and we get to vote on what we use. I have a feeling that we're all saying the same names over and over again and it's not adding up though 30 pages of stuff. Maybe have a naughty list also of places that you should avoid. 

Trichmasta  Monstergardens.. Just seems like they don't have a lot of stuff. Last time I looked I think it was only 1K items when most have 4K-6K.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 17, 2012)

i found a hydro place whose packaging just says P.I.E Warehouse! a got 2 very good deals and saved about $80 over my local hydro stores!


----------



## Barraka (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anyone use a good online store based in Australia or New Zealand?


----------



## king.kush420 (Apr 6, 2012)

If it wasn't been mentioned, www.ehydroponics.com has alot of good deals. best on tents that i have found. great vselection too.


----------



## cropz (Apr 8, 2012)

Honestly HTGsupply was cheaper for most things, and even if there is a small difference it would end up being cheaper to just pay for shipping one shipment.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 9, 2012)

*Pack of 6 6500K 45W Day Light Bulbs* - $22.00/shipped (Has anyone found a deal similar to this for 2700ks?)

*40X 25mm LED Magnifying Glass* - $2.97/shipped

*60x-100x LED Pocket Microscope Magnifier* - $7.59/shipped

*Four Light Bathroom Fixture* - $4.37

And I don't know how great of a deal these little pruners are but I bought them and they're great little guys.
*Fiskars Softouch Micro-Tip Pruning Snips* - $9.41

I know there are more items that I cannot think of. I'll post them as I remember.


----------



## missnu (Apr 9, 2012)

The first and last time I ordered from HTG some crazy thing got our banking info and drained our account... I can't say for sure it was their site, but it was the only site we used that we hadn't used before...and all of our large online retail accounts are linked with our actual bank account...so they would have been able to hijack both of our debit cards and not just the one..anyway...if you want to buy from HTG use Ebay....they list the same things on Ebay that they list in the store, but on Ebay they are cheaper and Ebay will keep your money from being stolen..where as the HTG Supply website can't do the same


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

Here are some more.

*Digital Pocket Scale, 1000 by 0.1 G* - $9.89/shipped

*100 Brass Tobacco Pipe Screens* - $4.00/shipped
(I normally pay $1 for a pack of 5 locally)
*
500 Gram Calibration Weight* - $8.35/shipped
(Or just use 100 nickels if you're super cheap)

*Hobo with a Shotgun (Collector's Edition) Blu-ray* - $17.99/shipped
(Just checking to see if anyone is paying attention)


----------



## grodrowithme (Apr 16, 2012)

Monstergardens.com 

They have very high quality items and the rooms all come with that quality gear

They are very good for a few things. There best deals are on there complete room packages for a very good price 2-3 day shipping great place check it out.

Hydrowholesale.com good sight for complete light kits and more.


----------



## Twentyways (Apr 25, 2012)

Thehydrosource.com I ordered the 23l of the micro grow bloom ph perfect and during shipping fed x had spillage in the boxes from the grow and the bloom they sent me 2 1l of both as replacement and a hobbyist bundle in the 500ml for free. Very good communication and shipping. Not to mention great prices and when I ordered it was free shipping on AN products


----------



## Mauler57 (Apr 25, 2012)

I found a little gem online for CHEAP brand named nutes. Qt's of GH Flora 3 Pt.. Grow and bloom $7.90/QT. Gallons for $20.00. Flora Micro, 9.25/qt..
www.plantlightinghydroponics.com VERY, VERY competitive on all grow stuff. Centrally located in the US for 2-4 days shipping most times.


----------



## tumbleweedtx (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks bro for info .


----------



## Californicater (Apr 27, 2012)

Mauler57 said:


> www.plantlightinghydroponics.com VERY, VERY competitive on all grow stuff. Centrally located in the US for 2-4 days shipping most times.


Those are good prices in all the lines they carry, +rep


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Brother Numsi (May 9, 2012)

Has anyone found a better price on a Lumatek dual ballast (runs two lights off one ballast) than plantlighting at $269? Planning on starting with one of those.
Thanks!


----------



## Twentyways (May 9, 2012)

Brother Numsi said:


> Has anyone found a better price on a Lumatek dual ballast (runs two lights off one ballast) than plantlighting at $269? Planning on starting with one of those.
> Thanks!


http://www.thehydrosource.com/Lighting/Ballasts/Lumatek

Depends on which watt ballast Contact them they are also running 15$ off 100 dollar or more purchase. And they have a link to pricematch most items. Great customer care and fast shipping...


----------



## Twentyways (May 9, 2012)

missnu said:


> The first and last time I ordered from HTG some crazy thing got our banking info and drained our account... I can't say for sure it was their site, but it was the only site we used that we hadn't used before...and all of our large online retail accounts a
> re linked with our actual bank account...so they would have been able to hijack both of our debit cards and not just the one..anyway...if you want to buy from HTG use Ebay....they list the same things on Ebay that they list in the store, but on Ebay they are cheaper and Ebay will keep your money from being stolen..where as the HTG Supply website can't do the same


Use to love htg but they stopped giving instore discounts and are undercutting most small hydro stores. There return policy is good but . I hate that when i go to spend over 2000 they offer nothing. I switched to online i swear by thehydrosource.
com


----------



## Brother Numsi (May 9, 2012)

Twentyways said:


> http://www.thehydrosource.com/Lighting/Ballasts/Lumatek
> 
> Depends on which watt ballast Contact them they are also running 15$ off 100 dollar or more purchase. And they have a link to pricematch most items. Great customer care and fast shipping...


I haven't called them yet, but they do not list the Lumatek LK6240D.
Thanks!


----------



## abuilder (May 19, 2012)

Scored this ballast kit offa ebay a cpl of months ago. The seller seems good. He accidentally sent me a 1000w bulb instead of the 600 watter for the 600watt dimmable ballast I got from him. He asked me to photograph the bulb and email the photo to him which I did and he sent me a new 600 watt bulb and didn't care about getting the 1000watter back.. I also got the package that had an extra socket in case I ever want to make my own light....which I probably never will but I'm sure I'll figure out something to do with it.. the socket looks pretty heavy duty too and probably only added another fifteen bucks to the package... http://www.ebay.com/itm/600-W-MH-HPS-DIMMABLE-DIGITAL-BALLAST-2PCS-BULBS-SOCKET-/300654617221?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4600696285#ht_3177wt_1175 Everything works as it should and does come with a warrantee...so far so good!


----------



## Brother Numsi (May 27, 2012)

For the larger CFL try this link:
http://www.horticulturesource.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=feliz&search_in_description=1&osCsid=2290c83fb870cd26d7322d9d44886f7e

Always include this site when comparison shopping:
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/


----------



## Odovan (May 31, 2012)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com i swear by these guys great shipping 
and the best prices i could find two thumbs up on these guys.


----------



## Brother Numsi (Jun 1, 2012)

Odovan said:


> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com i swear by these guys great shipping
> and the best prices i could find two thumbs up on these guys.


Been in their store, too. They will scan the Internet and price match any product they find.


----------



## Trash305 (Jun 7, 2012)

I generally buy from oasisgardenhydro.com. They send me goodies without asking like feed charts and recommend products that match what I'm buying. They ship out the same day if I order early enough and they package things well so I'm not worrying about nutes leaking out of the package all over the postal guy lol. I asked them to change their name on the package so my neighbors wouldn&#8217;t get nosey and they happily obliged.


----------



## Brother Numsi (Jun 7, 2012)

Trash305 said:


> I generally buy from oasisgardenhydro.com. They send me goodies without asking like feed charts and recommend products that match what I'm buying. They ship out the same day if I order early enough and they package things well so I'm not worrying about nutes leaking out of the package all over the postal guy lol. I asked them to change their name on the package so my neighbors wouldn&#8217;t get nosey and they happily obliged.


Always good to get goodies for being a loyal customer. All I looked at were bulbs, ballasts, and reflectors for a comparison (always good to compare). Good spread as far as costs, but a little short on selection IMO.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 9, 2012)

i haven't bought any seeds from anywhere other than *attitude* in a while now that joey weed is out of the scene at hempdepot. they have good prices and give out a shitload of awesome freebies with EVERY order and then there's the monthly newsletter offers on top of that. they have most of the strains i'm interested in and so far i've gotten every order. if it ain't broke... don't fix it.

i get my growing gear from *discount hydro*. they have really good prices. the same setup i bought from them last order cost less than just a lumitek ballast does locally. i'm all for supporting the local economy and all, but not to the tune of $300+ dollars in "commission".


----------



## dredheaded (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank u for the info..each one teach one.


----------



## dredheaded (Jun 9, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> i haven't bought any seeds from anywhere other than *attitude* in a while now that joey weed is out of the scene at hempdepot. they have good prices and give out a shitload of awesome freebies with EVERY order and then there's the monthly newsletter offers on top of that. they have most of the strains i'm interested in and so far i've gotten every order. if it ain't broke... don't fix it.
> 
> i get my growing gear from *discount hydro*. they have really good prices. the same setup i bought from them last order cost less than just a lumitek ballast does locally. i'm all for supporting the local economy and all, but not to the tune of $300+ dollars in "commission".


your are right on with that attitude is the best!


----------



## Brother Numsi (Jun 9, 2012)

dredheaded said:


> your are right on with that attitude is the best!


Concur...Attitude delivers to me in 9 days on average. HGS takes a lot longer. I'm sure others are good, too.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 10, 2012)

> *your are right on with that attitude is the best! *


well, they can afford to be with the volume they move, but "best" is a relative term. sannies is a little old shop with a handful of indie breeders putting out some off the charts gear that fans of their strains would get in a fighting mood like if you started talking shee about TGA's momma. i really want to see how their jack herer fares against CH9 jack & jack 33, TGA J's cleaner 2 & any other top grade affordable jack or haze i should be trying. you really should see stuff like that, DNA's sweet haze & haze skunk on the streets. attitude's got a lot of that good stuff for sure in their 200 aisles.

don't forget too, SOME of the breeders' gear sold at attitude is *gasp* schwag! someone call a camera crew! you wanna see some funny reactions? just walk into any random thread like this one here and say "doggie's nuts"

i think i'm going to order 8 miles high direct from mandala when he gets that back. that's a shop i respect enough to get rid of the middleman for a minute to buy from. 

there's a few other small shops growers here keep going back to. i like hemp depot plenty. they don't have any frills or gimmicks, but they were the only shop carrying joey weed when cinderella was almost extinct for a minute. their gear is a little more upscale than my tastes for the most part, but any bank that delivers the goods you paid for without hassle is great except those ones reselling nirvana $25 strains for $50, even $75 to unsuspecting noobs maybe.

it was so freakin' funny when someone blew a gasket here saying everyone that loves attitude is a schill. i'm still waiting for my check if that's the case. WTF?! everyone got paid but me? like i care. i just wanna get high & nice on the same UFOs as everybody else & my personal faves. anything to funky or sleepy for my tastes gets recycled.


----------



## Ddb93 (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/hpsgrowlightstore/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

hey guys check this guys store out on ebay.. go most of my shit from them. theyhave great prices and they actually stand behing their product. i recieved a deffective ballast and they paid to return it and everything. i bought a 400 watt kitt with the cooltube reflector,free shipping and everything. definitely will be using them in the future!


----------



## Brother Numsi (Jun 10, 2012)

Ddb93 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/hpsgrowlightstore/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
> 
> hey guys check this guys store out on ebay.. go most of my shit from them. theyhave great prices and they actually stand behing their product. i recieved a deffective ballast and they paid to return it and everything. i bought a 400 watt kitt with the cooltube reflector,free shipping and everything. definitely will be using them in the future!


*Be careful...you'll be reported as a spammer and a shill LOL*


----------



## backyardagain (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone know a good online shop for a reliable ph/ppm/ec like bluelad and hannah for cheap? Ive been looking but lowdst I cab find was kime 250


----------



## Ddb93 (Jun 14, 2012)

homiessss best bongs around http://www.bongoutlet.ca/


----------



## eDude (Jun 19, 2012)

backyardagain said:


> Anyone know a good online shop for a reliable ph/ppm/ec like bluelad and hannah for cheap? Ive been looking but lowdst I cab find was kime 250


wall mount:
Blue lab: 252.00
Hanna HI981504/7 : 168.95

Handheld:
Blue Lab: don't make a combo handheld
Hanna: 124.95

This was at Ehydroponics.com .. I've shopped with them a few times. They aren't perfect but close enough for the price.


----------



## eDude (Jun 19, 2012)

Ddb93 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/hpsgrowlightstore/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
> 
> hey guys check this guys store out on ebay.. go most of my shit from them. theyhave great prices and they actually stand behing their product. i recieved a deffective ballast and they paid to return it and everything. i bought a 400 watt kitt with the cooltube reflector,free shipping and everything. definitely will be using them in the future!


Sounds cool and I'm glad that worked out for ya but you should expect that from everything you buy online. If I buy a TV and it shows broken it's not my fault, it's on them and that includes shipping. Now, if I got a tv and then decided I didn't like it then it's on me. Shipping a probably a restocking fee that is bull shit too.. lol


----------



## Derple (Jun 30, 2012)

Much appreciated, cheers man.


----------



## likethegood (Jul 9, 2012)

Ddb93 said:


> homiessss best bongs around http://www.bongoutlet.ca/


have bought from them love them fast shipping even for living in the usa m


----------



## Joshue (Jul 20, 2012)

It's in fact the latest and hottest trending business online that even social sites had deal with it. It's maybe because of the advance technology that we have.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

nowadays it seems facebook is all about selling now rather than a social hub...


----------



## jacobie55 (Jul 30, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


----------



## Bullskunkafro (Jul 31, 2012)

This a good and a think cheap site for most advanced nutes aswell as all other well known brands check it out guys (http://www.hydromarket.co.uk )


----------



## marryeaton (Aug 3, 2012)

What place is more effective for manual shopping. I want to get my EID shopping from a shopping moll after visiting that moll. Just for experience in Sydney.


----------



## Bullskunkafro (Aug 4, 2012)

ARE THESES CHEAP advanced nutes and canna very good price ?? www.hydromarket.co.uk. P


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 4, 2012)

Bullskunkafro said:


> ARE THESES CHEAP advanced nutes and canna very good price ?? www.hydromarket.co.uk. P


 Hell the Sensi Bloom is cheaper over there than here in AK. Good stuff too. They don't show Sensi Grow. Excellent results.


----------



## Trichyn9ne (Aug 14, 2012)

For any of you who use CMH bulbs or need a new veg light and wants to try one this website has them on sale! I've ordered one before they were on sale and had zero problems with the company. 

http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm


----------



## thehole (Aug 20, 2012)

Well don't use BGH, they ripped me off just last month. 

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/Index.asp


----------



## thehole (Aug 20, 2012)

Enjoy what little time you have left here alorriplolymn.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 25, 2012)

just got a big order from ehydroponics.com! everything was here in less then a week and the order was correct. i saved nearly $150 from the next cheapest place.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey anyone got a good site to get light packages in bulk(other than htg)1000w dimmables w/ aircooled hood for example . or a site that offers a discount on nice sized orders.


----------



## B0SSofB0SSES (Aug 27, 2012)

typoerror said:


> just got a big order from ehydroponics.com! everything was here in less then a week and the order was correct. i saved nearly $150 from the next cheapest place.


good buys but they rape u on shipping so it makes it not worth it at all


----------



## eDude (Aug 27, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> Hey anyone got a good site to get light packages in bulk(other than htg)1000w dimmables w/ aircooled hood for example . or a site that offers a discount on nice sized orders.


Don't mean to argue with Boss but http://www.ehydroponics.com/1000-watt.html has packages. 

I'm in their back yard so I can't complain about shipping. I guess if you're on the east coast it could be just too much in shipping. Shipping isn't cheap not matter how you cut it.. Unless it's free


----------



## B0SSofB0SSES (Aug 27, 2012)

eDude said:


> Don't mean to argue with Boss but http://www.ehydroponics.com/1000-watt.html has packages.
> 
> I'm in their back yard so I can't complain about shipping. I guess if you're on the east coast it could be just too much in shipping. Shipping isn't cheap not matter how you cut it.. Unless it's free


ya im east coast...found a few things i liked added to cart and shipping was $180.00 lol...raped haha thats why i said fuck it lol


----------



## Jack London (Sep 3, 2012)

If the quantity is very large, bulk 500, we issued to you directly from China, the price is as low as the market price of 1/3.


----------



## qbert (Sep 4, 2012)

Horticulture Source, Amazon, HTG Supply, and Ebay. In that order (I get the vast majority from horticulturesource). I'll also be putting an order in soon with hydroponics.net as they had good prices on Phat duct mufflers and Phresh intake filters.


----------



## stbjrb (Sep 5, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> Hey anyone got a good site to get light packages in bulk(other than htg)1000w dimmables w/ aircooled hood for example . or a site that offers a discount on nice sized orders.


search maxtoolsales or virtual sun on ebay


----------



## dutchseedsbank (Sep 20, 2012)

is this all dead now?


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 21, 2012)

dutchseedsbank said:


> is this all dead now?


Hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## dutchseedsbank (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh I misread the dates on the posts doh!

Sorry about that, I was going to ask some stuff but the links above already helped me. I thought this thread was dead :/ My mistake


----------



## KryptoniteXK (Nov 1, 2012)

camaro630hp said:


> Dam mane i did not know u had some threads going
> 
> great info
> 
> u should check out my shit if u want 2 grow poppys


poppys are a no no...BRO


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Nov 16, 2012)

Poppy's are the shit when they gooze


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Nov 16, 2012)

Sick thread btw


----------



## steve28 (Nov 27, 2012)

you need to look on amazon, i just got a brand new in box 6 inch inline hydrafarm fan for 74$, everything is on there for very cheap


----------



## Light House (Nov 29, 2012)

Growgoddess.com led sale right now!


----------



## HigherEnlightenment (Nov 30, 2012)

Updated Homebox XS Price: $140.00


----------



## Baldy979 (Dec 2, 2012)

Im Looking For some Girl Scout seeds. Where can I find some?


----------



## chuangxin (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you for sharing mane, most used online shop for me - amazon


----------



## ftrfta (Dec 9, 2012)

for those of you that don't know . 1000 bulbs.com is the place to go . For Hps and MH bulbs their prices can't be beat , Under the grow lights section they have good reflector prices and good deal on old 1k hps/mh ballasts. I see since I ordered last week prices went up , like I paid $43 for the vert/hor parabolic reflectors and now they $53. Also the 1k mag ballasts were $81 last week now they 92 but still a good deal. They have good prices on cool tubes and other reflectors also. The Hps and MH ballast kits are great deal also if you make your own cases . If I remember right the 600's were like $60 . The smaller wattage ballast kits are cool too for lower parts of plants . Like $ 20-25 for ballast kit and $5 a bulb. Same with MH Kits . 100 watt mh imo better to have then cfls. But again that is my opinion you all have the right to yours. Just wanted to let everyone know in case this company wasn't listed in these 36 pages. As for bulbs cheap and good replacement warranty. Always fast shipping and they care about their customers. Get a decent 1k hps bulb $22, Decent 1k MH for $18 . 1k MH eye brand for like 37$ etc . Just saying some good deals . $36 for higher quality HPS . Dont always need the most expensive if ya throw em away every 6 months anyways depending on use . Well just wanted to get the word out .


----------



## Caphillaeroponics (Dec 12, 2012)

Multiponics.com is a good place to get high quality stuff. I just got my High pressure aero kit from them and love it.


----------



## mustang519 (Jan 3, 2013)

jacobie55 said:


> mane2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> ...


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 15, 2013)

This is fucking ridiculous. 400 fucking "replies" just to get the spammers posting?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> This is fucking ridiculous. 400 fucking "replies" just to get the spammers posting?


I'll answer the question and get a post count out of it.

Favorite place online to shop for sure is Ebay!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

Jenniferxxj said:


> ¥Æ¥£¥ó¥Ð©`¥é¥ó¥É ¥Ö©`¥Ä ¥Æ¥£¥ó¥Ð©`¥é¥ó¥É¥Ö©`¥Ä¼¤°² ¥Æ¥£¥ó¥Ð©`¥é¥ó¥É ¥Ö©`¥Ä


Reported for spamming. Again....


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 15, 2013)

Jenniferxxj said:


> I suck hot hard cock all day.


We know. We saw the pics.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 15, 2013)

You bozos that click on that Chinese shit come back and let us know what viruses you got.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> You bozos that click on that Chinese shit come back and let us know what viruses you got.


LOL no kidding haha


----------



## djburns1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone here tried ( or heard anything about ) the Clone King cloning machine


----------



## Astral Zoom (Jan 20, 2013)

nice guys. thnks


----------



## Kite High (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.ehydroponics.com/
http://www.igrowhydro.com/
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/
http://www.htgsupply.com/
http://www.growlightexpress.com/
http://www.ac-world.com/MiniSplitAir.php
http://growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d40_cannabisseedsseedbank.html
Have done business with them all and all were great customer service, quick, fair priced and great selection
Hope it helps


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 22, 2013)

Kite High said:


> http://www.ehydroponics.com/
> http://www.igrowhydro.com/
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/
> http://www.htgsupply.com/
> ...


I'd definitely encourage everyone to go with ehydroponics.com if they have what you're looking for.

1. They will price match. They do include shipping costs, but you won't pay any more using them than you would any other online retailer

2. They are responsive and have great customer service

3. They are based in the county I live in, and own the good hydro stores in the area. They hire good workers, who are friendly and helpful. If you buy from them your dollar goes to my community and I like that.

ehydro.com for short


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jan 26, 2013)

I use plantlighting hydroponics almost exclusively.. I have never had a complaint about anything from them. Also find them to be the cheapest, and they do offer price match, but have never had to bring it up they always have been the cheapest. If you are using AN they do not carry it.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 26, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> I use plantlighting hydroponics almost exclusively.. I have never had a complaint about anything from them. Also find them to be the cheapest, and they do offer price match, but have never had to bring it up they always have been the cheapest. If you are using AN they do not carry it.


they do have great prices and I have had nothing but positive from them as welll


----------



## FreeRangeZombie (Jan 27, 2013)

4hydroponics.com, htg supply & attitude seedbank..All 3 rock


----------



## SheepsBlood (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey, I've just received a free Minecraft Giftcode!
You can get one too!


>> minecraftcodes.me <<


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 30, 2013)

this post was an error


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 30, 2013)

[img=http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4064/6418457f5378fa9m3.jpg]
deffo there ^^


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone know if its worth switching from an jj to another?


----------



## Murphio (Feb 1, 2013)

I've tried many different sites some good, some not so good, some suck, and then I found ehydropnics.com and use them exclusively now. Great site, really good people


----------



## Kite High (Feb 1, 2013)

Murphio said:


> I've tried many different sites some good, some not so good, some suck, and then I found ehydropnics.com and use them exclusively now. Great site, really good people


I agree. Great pricing as well.


----------



## johnlik342 (Feb 1, 2013)

I think singapore is best online shopping place.this is very beautiful city.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 1, 2013)

ok...and your point is?


----------



## GoGold (Feb 2, 2013)

patlpp said:


> Great Nute prices. See: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/index.php
> 
> Has got to be the cheapest place I have found for most everything that they carry. They carry Sunsystems stuff, ONA, all cheap!! and no shipping BS. Not spamming here, I just want to share and save U guys some bucks! Consider driving to the hydro store, paying full retail and tax.


Thats who I use for everything but lighting and I use HTG for that. By far the best pricing, and HTG will give you a 3 day shipping upgrade for free.

What I am looking for is someone for collars and netpots. I like the thick collars and the 2 inch net pots with the wide rims. Was getting them off ebay but that has dried up.


----------



## patlpp (Feb 5, 2013)

Plantlightinghydroponics (click on link here ) has the 1000-600-400 select-a-watt ballast for $200 + $17 shipping. Lowest ANYWHERE.







I also got a digilux 1000 watter HPS bulb for $57 + $1 more shipping.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 5, 2013)

plant lighting surely does have the best pricing on most stuff...especially the new gavita kick ass lighting gear


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 6, 2013)

For all-in-one tent packages I like greners.com They ship stealth too...


----------



## Kite High (Feb 6, 2013)

HTG has great deals on grow tent packages as well


----------



## gexton (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry dear i can't understand your Question plz tell me about your post


----------



## Kite High (Feb 7, 2013)

gexton said:


> Sorry dear i can't understand your Question plz tell me about your post


umm I guess this is what you mean?

http://www.htgsupply.com/Category-Complete-Grow-Kits.asp


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Feb 8, 2013)

hahaha poor guy!


----------



## kagecog (Feb 10, 2013)

Go with attitude or herbies for seeds but those are all great places for supplies!


----------



## Kite High (Feb 10, 2013)

best IMO for seeds with great pricing and selection and the best stealth I ever witnessed
http://www.growshopalien.com/


----------



## highfirejones (Feb 11, 2013)

ehydroponics is awesome, 600 watt lumateks for 150, some stuff i get from discount hydroponics, even with shipping cheaper then closest hydroshop for me


----------



## Raef (Feb 14, 2013)

has anyone familiar with hydro galaxy?


----------



## Kite High (Feb 14, 2013)

Raef said:


> has anyone familiar with hydro galaxy?


price structure too high for my wallet


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 15, 2013)

Kite High said:


> HTG has great deals on grow tent packages as well


I like Greners better because they offer better brands in their packages like they give you a SJ tent, Hortilux bulb, phresh filter, etc...


----------



## Kite High (Feb 15, 2013)

I dont like greners pricing structure...but thats me


----------



## Raef (Feb 15, 2013)

ok back to hydro galaxy.... been looking at all the sites, but galaxy has the best prices across the board from what i see when you add the free shipping. i am asking if anyone has dealt with them and what kind of experience you had, thanks


----------



## Raef (Feb 15, 2013)

or maybe horticuluresource.com thanks for any imput


----------



## Kite High (Feb 15, 2013)

Raef said:


> ok back to hydro galaxy.... been looking at all the sites, but galaxy has the best prices across the board from what i see when you add the free shipping. i am asking if anyone has dealt with them and what kind of experience you had, thanks


http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/gavita-pro-1000-de-complete-fixture-p-3821.html
http://www.hydrogalaxy.com/growing-lights-1/

I disagree as comparing these 2 the superior fixture is less than galaxy's even when adding in the shipping and the gavita is the best performance lighting available...the numbers provce this


----------



## Raef (Feb 16, 2013)

i've only used air cooled fixtures. how does this compare as far as heat?


----------



## Meast007 (Feb 16, 2013)

Check this out spread the word http://www.theweedblog.com/ssdp-action-alert-ending-federal-marijuana-prohibition-act-of-2013/


----------



## Kite High (Feb 16, 2013)

Raef said:


> i've only used air cooled fixtures. how does this compare as far as heat?


Not sure but there is a cooling option I believe. But I have personally witnessed its potential and what I see makes me say WOW


----------



## Raef (Feb 16, 2013)

from what i understand the bulb is nitrogen filled and needs to operate at a high temp, any cooling of the bulb and effeciency goes down dramatically. so a person would need to vent accordingly, or not use at all in smaller rooms


----------



## Raef (Feb 16, 2013)

btw hydro galaxy has free shipping on pro 1000de complete fixture @ 461.08


----------



## Kite High (Feb 16, 2013)

Raef said:


> btw hydro galaxy has free shipping on pro 1000de complete fixture @ 461.08


cool thanx !!!


----------



## Raef (Feb 16, 2013)

welcome i think i will pass due to the heat


----------



## Mr Roboto (Feb 21, 2013)

www.Ehydroponics.com is the best!!!!! I get all my stuff from them and they ship fast. They sent me the wrong size flange for my filter and more than made up with it! I got my hortilux eye bulb for around 60 bucks and they WILL BEAT ANYBODYS PRICE!!! BTW I am in no way affiliated with these guys only a happy customer


----------



## P10p (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr Roboto said:


> www.Ehydroponics.com is the best!!!!! I get all my stuff from them and they ship fast. They sent me the wrong size flange for my filter and more than made up with it! I got my hortilux eye bulb for around 60 bucks and they WILL BEAT ANYBODYS PRICE!!! BTW I am in no way affiliated with these guys only a happy customer


They don't ship to canada =(


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 21, 2013)

anyone know of a good clip on fan i have a 2x2x5.5 tent and i was looking for a clip on to go on the metal pole in the corner or was thinking of making a support from corner to corner to mount a fan.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 21, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> anyone know of a good clip on fan i have a 2x2x5.5 tent and i was looking for a clip on to go on the metal pole in the corner or was thinking of making a support from corner to corner to mount a fan.



Wal-mart has those little clip-ons for 10$. Quality unknown.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 21, 2013)

*You must be high if you think that pissing off potential customers will increase sales.






You have been reported. *


----------



## Apomixis (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's a $15 macro lens embedded in a rubber band. For cell phones. Perfect for trichome shots. Really works.

http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/macro-lens-band/


----------



## Kite High (Mar 23, 2013)

ProdigalSun said:


> *You must be high if you think that pissing off potential customers will increase sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what happened?


----------



## AimAim (Mar 23, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> anyone know of a good clip on fan i have a 2x2x5.5 tent and i was looking for a clip on to go on the metal pole in the corner or was thinking of making a support from corner to corner to mount a fan.


I looked all over locally and could not find one. Even online I could not find the clip-on Holmes fan, everyone listed it as out-of-stock. Finally found it here:

http://www.globalindustrial.com/product/itemKey/30831872


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> what happened?


WE got spammed, bad. I think it was a spam bot. Everytime a post was made, this huge sales pitch was posted a second later. Mods cleaned it up. It was on several threads.


----------



## ManyClouds (Mar 23, 2013)

Amazon all day. Save tons of money compared to shops. However only "bob" at the shop with 15 or so years experience can walk u thru an issue or setup.


----------



## sephiclo (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you, this helped a lot.


----------



## Hablamos (Mar 24, 2013)

The best shop i found is located in Ohio They deliver Usa/canada.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com

ballast 1000w quantum for 158$

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/quantum-1000w-dimmable-electronic-ballast-p-3385.html

Hydrogen co2 water cooled for only 280$

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hydrogen-pro-water-cooled-propane-co2-generator-p-2664.html


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Lumatek-600W-High-Par-Output-HPS/dp/B0055F6FF4/ref=sr_1_204?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1364444079&sr=1-204&keywords=600w+bulb

worth it?


----------



## Kite High (Mar 27, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Lumatek-600W-High-Par-Output-HPS/dp/B0055F6FF4/ref=sr_1_204?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1364444079&sr=1-204&keywords=600w+bulb
> 
> worth it?


IMO way overpriced


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 27, 2013)

ManyClouds said:


> Amazon all day. Save tons of money compared to shops. However only "bob" at the shop with 15 or so years experience can walk u thru an issue or setup.


I catch some deals with them since i have amazon prime. but they overcharge on some items, like smart pots for one.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 27, 2013)

FreeRangeZombie said:


> 4hydroponics.com, htg supply & attitude seedbank..All 3 rock


See now those are pretty much my top 3 when it comes to most of my purchasing. esp 4hydroponics since coco cost a fortune here and i can get 4 huge bricks with free shipping as long as i spend $250. and thats easy haha.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 27, 2013)

well shit im looking for a tiny 2x2x5.5 tent with 2 150ws and 200cfm exhuast. one plant possibly two. this is my tester site. if introducing 1 or 2 new ones in to my plot. im thinking of making some type of bar from one pole to the other on the side and mount it like that or something i really have no idea same problem with my 4x4 i have it sittin gon a box if it was in the air i could get 1 more plant in there but that box tkaes up a decent amount of room.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 28, 2013)

mane2008 said:


> See now those are pretty much my top 3 when it comes to most of my purchasing. esp 4hydroponics since coco cost a fortune here and i can get 4 huge bricks with free shipping as long as i spend $250. and thats easy haha.


Wassup Mane?! Long time no see


----------



## smink13 (Mar 28, 2013)

www.plantlightinghydroponics.com

I have ordered here a few times now. Until I just saw ehydroponics, it has been the cheapest place I have found just about everything. Certain things I had to purchase from amazon and ehydro has them so score! Now I have two places for everything. PLH has bamboo stakes for 1.90 per 25, a 16" osc. wall fan for 25 by hydrofarm ( which I own and love) submersible pumps are dirt cheap for hydro/cloner amongst a lot of other things, check em out. These prices are valid of today. I do not work for this company in anyway.. Good luck guys and thanks for throwin out ehydro- they have disposable scalpels w/handles and sheaths for 10/2.00 which is redic to me cuz I buy shitty razor blades at home depot for more and I go through one a day before they are dull!


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 15, 2013)

nutes, grow tents, lights & light accessories, fans, filters, c02 eq., soil, all that stuff is inexpensive and available on ebay. i got my seeds from seaofseeds. quick, discreet, inexpensive, accurate and free shit everytime. i went to a website that sold grow tent kits, that came with everything, to see what i needed. then i did some more research. now i am piecing together a 3x3x6.5 grow tent for about $500 (maybe $525 if i need an intake fan but i'll be using a cool tube so i doubt it), buying the individual parts (lights fans etc) on ebay. the grow tent kits on the site i saw are like $800 and more.


----------



## slotr1 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have to give a shout out for Attitude seed bank. I've ordered there many times but the last 2 orders where in my hands incredibly quick. Last order was made on 4-18 and delivered to my home on 4-22. I live on the east coast of the USA and didn't use stealth, really fast. Seeds are always quality, so again Attitude is the place to use.


----------



## ChristineAR (Apr 25, 2013)

Add RogueHydro to hydroponics. The guy is really legit and site is pretty helpful for noobs.


----------



## ILoveYouSweetLeaf (May 2, 2013)

you guys are awesome, making my list and checking it twice, and I have shaved off maybe a hundred bucks from what I thought i'd spend. just from checking 2 sites that were mentioned. and I can get the newer model galaxy ballast for only 10 bucks more then the older model. and same reflector for 50 bucks less  anyone use www.4hydro.com ? I think they are sister site of www.4hydroponics.com I don't buy without researching price and reputation. haven't heard too much about them and kinda freaks me out.


----------



## Kite High (May 6, 2013)

Yes it is illegal. But nothing to worry about. You will not be busted for ordering seeds


----------



## ILoveYouSweetLeaf (May 9, 2013)

Just wanna say I just ordered from http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ on a suggestion from this post. Damn they had the best prices I could find anywhere on most of the expensive items (bluelab guardian meter/galaxy grow amp 400/600w / super sun2 reflector). And I ordered at like 4am on the 6th and got it on the 8th. I Will be going there again if I need anything. I would suggest you at least check em out.


----------



## DoomsDay (May 10, 2013)

Wait a second... It isn't illegal to order seeds online. You can collect all the seeds you want. It is illegal to germinate and grow (federally) and state to state the laws depend obviously.


----------



## Kite High (May 11, 2013)

DoomsDay said:


> Wait a second... It isn't illegal to order seeds online. You can collect all the seeds you want. It is illegal to germinate and grow (federally) and state to state the laws depend obviously.


Oh yeah? Tell that to Mark Emery
[h=1]The Legality of Marijuana Seeds for Sale[/h]





*Marijuana Seeds for Sale*
Marijuana Seeds for sale are classified as the sale of seedlings found within the Cannabis plant; unless otherwise specified, Marijuana Seeds for Sale require Federal authorization in order to be recognized as a legal activity; in the event that an individual is granted authorization to undertake the development of Marijuana Seeds. 

Medical Marijuana seeds for sale can be authorized for eligible growers residing in specific locations upon being granted expressed permission from an approved and accredited health professional; however, any activity that takes place involving Medical Marijuana for sale existing outside of its intended usage is a punishable offense.
*Legal Usage of Marijuana Seeds for Sale*
The process involves stimulating cross-fertilization of legally acquired Marijuana seeds for sale rendered from the adult Cannabis plant. The Marijuana Seeds for sale are first rendered from the male marijuana plant are cross-fertilized with the Marijuana Seeds rendered by the female marijuana plant in order to prompt the growth of an adult Cannabis plant or bush. 

These legally authorized Marijuana Seeds for sale are derived from the adult Cannabis plant, which can be found occurring naturally, the ingestion of Marijuana Seeds typically will not result in any altered physiological state:

Due to the fact the level of Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) found in Marijuana Seeds has not reached a level of potency &#8211; yet still retains traceable levels of THC, unauthorized marijuana seeds for sale are considered to be illegal

THC is considered to be the substance responsible for the intoxication effect rendered from Marijuana usage; as a result, criminal charges associated with marijuana seeds for sale with typically mirror those applicable to the illegal sale of Marijuana
*Criminal Charges for Unauthorized Marijuana Seeds for Sale*
Criminal charges associated with illegal Marijuana Seeds for sale may range in the degree of severity in conjunction to the evidence that the expressed intention for the illegal cultivation of Marijuana is implicit within the possession of these key ingredients:
*Reporting Illegal Marijuana Seeds for Sale*
The Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA) is a Federal Department under the jurisdiction of the United States Government responsible for the enforcement, investigation, legal oversight, case study, and apprehension of any or all individuals and entities suspected of undertaking activity pertaining to illegal drugs and controlled substances &#8211; this also includes investigations surrounding unauthorized Marijuana Seeds for Sale.

The importance of the Drug Enforcement Agency is considered to surpass the investigation of drug-related criminal activity &#8211; through the prevention and cessation of the flow of illegal drugs, risks for potential drug abuse is significantly decreased:

In the event that you or someone you know has been made aware of illegal marijuana seeds for sale taking place within your respective community, you are encouraged to contact the Drug Enforcement Agency; reports and tips may be furnished in an anonymous fashion &#8211; the Drug Enforcement Agency can be contacted through the following means:
*Drug Enforcement Administration*

Office of Diversion Control

8701 Morrissette Drive

Springfield, Virginia

22152

(202) 307-1000

http://drugs.laws.com/marijuana-seeds-for-sale


----------



## no clue (Jun 3, 2013)

http://hydrobuilder.com/ This place gave me free shipping on two large reflectors. Both arrived undamaged and fast..far less than a week. Nice


----------



## bird dog (Jun 16, 2013)

My two cents here on two bad experiences that I had. The first one is with "Misistry of Cannabis" who is in the business to sell "ALL" male beans, when you paid for "ALL" female. The second and most recent is with Nirvana. I puchased 20 fem auto beans, their Propagator Pro, several germination kits, and soil and flower tabs, all from Nirvana. after spending several hundred dollars (US), I have 2 plant that made it through germination, veg, and now into flower. All of the other beans either never popped up, or became male a sort time into veg. I am an experienced grower with many excellent crops under my belt, so I know a little about growing the right way. Good luck to all. Peace...


----------



## abuilder (Jun 17, 2013)

bird dog said:


> My two cents here on two bad experiences that I had. The first one is with "Misistry of Cannabis" who is in the business to sell "ALL" male beans, when you paid for "ALL" female. The second and most recent is with Nirvana. I puchased 20 fem auto beans, their Propagator Pro, several germination kits, and soil and flower tabs, all from Nirvana. after spending several hundred dollars (US), I have 2 plant that made it through germination, veg, and now into flower. All of the other beans either never popped up, or became male a sort time into veg. I am an experienced grower with many excellent crops under my belt, so I know a little about growing the right way. Good luck to all. Peace...


Thanks for the heads up bird dog...I was very curious about Nirvana's reputation and you seem to be verifying that it's not real good. I'm also curious about what the stats are percentage-wise of beans that pop and those that don't with alleged reputable dealers. Is a 50% pop rate acceptable I wonder? I spent a lot of money myself with Attitude and not even 50% of those beans popped under ideal conditions...and yeh, I know some people have luck and most all popping but what is the percentage of lucky people like that I wonder? Kinda hard to measure with something thats illegal although with it becoming legal in many places now maybe we'll get a better look at quality seed suppliers...Thanks for your heads up brother..


----------



## bird dog (Jun 17, 2013)

A friend of mine and his friend steered me away from Attitude a while back, but I have to honestly say that I have not personally tried them yet. It a true bummer when seed breeders/dealers know that they have you and I at their mercy. We are buying these beans sight unseen and are left totally in the dark until they get here. After waiting such a long time to get them, and then "trying" to germ them and most of them do not cooperate, or even worse, they germinate and if they make it into veg, you find out that they are dudes. Man...that's a big bummer! Breeders like Nirvana say that their seeds are guaranteed!..."against what"? I tried to call them out on the guarantee and no progress. I was actually called a liar when I told Ministry that every bean was a dude. What do we do man? WORD


----------



## Kite High (Jun 17, 2013)

get your beans here
http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d40_cannabisseedsseedbank.html

they are my goto place for most all of my seed needs...oh and of course Sannies....need more like Sannie...one of the best people in the biz...seriously top noi]tch in all respects
http://www.sanniesshop.com/feminized-cannabis-seeds-en/


----------



## GRgrower (Jun 18, 2013)

I've always used 4hydro.com for hydroponics and grow room essentials, they have the best prices usually. Great customer service as well. Anyone else?


----------



## GRgrower (Jun 18, 2013)

has anyone else noticed 4hydro.com vs 4hydroponics.com as well?


----------



## inviz420 (Jul 2, 2013)

get tor browser and go to silk road. Best place you'll ever go.


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 18, 2013)

gotta love the old standby E-bay. just got  3.00usd delivered. no more guess work I can see my trichs.


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 18, 2013)

oops double post


----------



## abuilder (Jul 18, 2013)

slowandsteady said:


> gotta love the old standby E-bay. just got View attachment 2740733View attachment 2740734 3.00usd delivered. no more guess work I can see my trichs.


30x-60x is pretty weak....this is a new one I just got. It's much better than the one I had before which looks close to identical but the LED light on this one makes it much better than your standard bulb most come with..although most suck when you're paying under fifty bucks..
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000P8AUMU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## flood/drain (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone used Growershouse? They seem to have some of the best prices for what i'm looking for but would be great to see someone's review first.


----------



## abuilder (Jul 26, 2013)

flood/drain said:


> Anyone used Growershouse? They seem to have some of the best prices for what i'm looking for but would be great to see someone's review first.


unless the shipping is free...their price for a qt of FF nutes was great...but the shipping was as much as the bottle of nutes! I always compare prices with Amazon's....


----------



## RedzoneFL (Jul 26, 2013)

Growershouse.com hands down best prices.


----------



## flood/drain (Jul 27, 2013)

Growershouse got alot better prices even when you including shipping for me on the east coast, i calculated with the same items from diffrent company's including shipping. Growershouse 6300$ including shipping to NJ + a 5% off so total of 6010$, same items at Ehydroponics was 6900$ that is a significant diffrence. Also there is 5% off if you include the growershouse grow crew membership that costs 10 bucks here.
Also they have price match.


----------



## RedzoneFL (Jul 27, 2013)

flood/drain said:


> Growershouse got alot better prices even when you including shipping for me on the east coast, i calculated with the same items from diffrent company's including shipping. Growershouse 6300$ including shipping to NJ + a 5% off so total of 6010$, same items at Ehydroponics was 6900$ that is a significant diffrence. Also there is 5% off if you include the growershouse grow crew membership that costs 10 bucks here.
> Also they have price match.



I wish they would carry Canna products


----------



## Kite High (Jul 31, 2013)

I ordered 6 retro white 400's to hold me over until I upgrade to the 315's and rec'd them in 2 days from ATL
They also sent me this awesome info on a MOGUL BASE 315 and the Philips Ballast for the 315-210


*NEW UNRELEASED Ceramic Metal Halide Lamp for 210 and 315 this is not the T9 PGZX-1 current availbe lamps (those thin tubed ones) these are better*
to our customers please pass around
http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmmw.htm
Past USA customers email right after order for a $20 usd rebate per combo pack, (as an extra thanks and sorry for some of our past delays)
just email right after order and our pricing reflects how much we care about the end customers out of pocket costs.
Buying with our combo pack saves you this.
also shipping is including in the combo packs
each combo pack comes with a
Philips MasterColor CDM Elite MW Lamp 210 or 315 watt 4k Mogul socket Lamp
and Philips Advance Ballast (that drives either the 210 or 315 by a simple switch 
remember the combo sale price is with shipping also (USA customers) check out the savings even from our standard non combo sale price. especially vs our competitors exaggerating or just ripping you off
Combo Packs	1	2	3	4	5	6
combo sale	$260.00	$510.00	$760.00	$1,000.00	$1,220.00	$1,445.00
Saved W/combo without shipping
$5.00	$20.00	$35.00	$60.00	$105.00	$145.00
Saved With Combo & Ship	$15.00	$35.00	$55.00	$85.00	$135.00	$180.00




Also the 860 for $99
the 
860 watt 
http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmea860.htm


That is less than 1/2 the cost for the inferior DNA Chinese Manufactured Ballast which is GEL. These are the PHILIPS Ballast specifically for these lamps, and will carry and be honored with the Philips warranty which will be void if run on the DNA. GEL, DNA, and some Electrical Supply house all share the same address in Idaho.


Hope it helps. Sure is a good deal for the lamp and Philips ballast and you can continue to use your same hoods and sockets.


As I have years of stock left in retro whites and my mag coil ballasts are only one year old it will be a while before I upgrade so just wanted to pass on what I see comparatively as a great deal on the new lamps and ballast.


----------



## bbpku (Aug 5, 2013)

Has anyone considered using a Tower Garden for their grow? If you put it in a grow tent it is not harder than any other kit for much cheaper than many of them. It's not stealth without a grow tent, but with lights you are set. We don't have the room, but I use it for my regular garden and have been curious if anyone has tried?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 14, 2013)

WeedZillaNator said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to add, shop at ozcron.info cheap & good quality free marijuana strains worldwide free delivery & free grow guide pdf downloads


You have been reported spammer- sends me this pm "I feel like dancing, dancing".. fucking stoners.. Our mass marketing/advertising programs are unstoppable. Threats like you are just a laugh as we "smoke" away our lifes at the desktop at 2:20 am. You can now feel satisfied in knowing our computer technology can monitor your ip and track down most of your details.


----------



## qwerty0260 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey guys, check out this site. http://www.points2shop.com. All you have to do is fill out these little surveys and they give you points to redeem for stuff. You can order anything off of Amazon. Ive earned $50 in less than two weeks. Make sure to use a valid email though because they make you confirm it.


----------



## captaindank (Aug 14, 2013)

i've been shopping thru www.DanTheGrowMan.com his site needs a little work on the navigation end of things but prices are very competitive, he's wicked fast and has buy 4 get 1 free on CANNA!


----------



## playermic (Sep 2, 2013)

Check out ebay and amazon.com. that's where I got most my sh*t. I like ebay cause you can comparison shop w/ multiple sellers . I like amazon cause amazon prime(2 day free shipping)


----------



## MountainDue (Sep 23, 2013)

I see http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/index.php has been mentioned before and I would like to add that its a great place to buy from. Great prices! The only bad thing is they dont sell Eye Hortilux bulbs. 
Best place to get Eye Hortilux bulbs. Amazon 70.00 for a 1000W Super HPS


----------



## forestlv (Sep 23, 2013)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...




I have experieced for the LED Grow Light when i bought from houyi .
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/134227 

They are their online shop with very competitive price .
i have the 40x80cm tent and used 4x75w cob integrated grow light . 
it works well for flowering .

hope it will get the good yield as the sales man from houyi lighting .


----------



## chrishart420 (Sep 24, 2013)

I actually bought a grow set up from htg supply I was satisfied with everything but the 80$ shipping cost but I got a tent 52 inches long 54 inches high 22 inches in width, ho t5 4ft four bulb light with extra bulbs and budding lights (i upgraded from their model), an inline duct fan 6', the clamp, 7 inch fan, steel hook hangars, a thermometer that measures humidity too, clippers spring loaded, and a timer for 380$ it was a great starter kit and I would get about 180 grams dry off four plants which fit comfortably. They were autoflowers too. Now I'm using that tent exclusively for auto flowers and I bought another tent and an hps 400 watt cool tube off eBay with digital ballast, hangers, an extra bulb and a timer for 160$ I bought a big tent off eBay too for 110$ and another inline fan and 6inch ducting for 40$. You just have to look and do research. Much love to you all one love and good luck


----------



## Ldubb420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Isn't Amazon cheaper on all this stuff?


----------



## Magical Unicorn (Sep 27, 2013)

I personally recommend DNA Lighitng systems, the full spectrum lamps with high frequency ballasts work wonders for plants! Check them out www.dnalightingsolutions.com


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 1, 2013)

Magical Unicorn said:


> I personally recommend DNA Lighitng systems, the full spectrum lamps with high frequency ballasts work wonders for plants! Check them out www.dnalightingsolutions.com


&#8203;Sales Rep?


----------



## Inspector161 (Oct 30, 2013)

I've only just found RIU a few weeks ago.. but this seems to be a good deal

Midwest Hydro Aluminum Wing Reflector
*$28.00

*


----------



## ProdigalSun (Oct 30, 2013)

It's not bad, I grew under it for a while.

I just upgraded to a cool tube. Got it through Sears for 50 shipped.


----------



## Indicakat (Nov 1, 2013)

Good information to know, I have been exclusively shopping at amazon I guess because I have a prime account and like the $3.99 next day shipping, or if I'm not in a hurry free two day options, but I have done some comparisons and I could have saved a lot more money going to some of your suggested sites (banging my head on door)! Thanks for all contributed places as a new alternative to Amazon! Really appreciate it, love to save money! Great post!


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 1, 2013)

Amazon and Ebay are going to be that cheapest for any item just about any where 99.5% of the time. Ebay will usually be the Cheapest but you have to hunt for the deals and sometimes wait for bids to end and such. I use Amazon 90% of the time because it always seems to ship faster and no waiting on bids. The ONLY exception is buying soil or the consumer that buys in BULK like big time bulk, think pallets worth, which i am no where close to. then if you were buying bulk there would be some cheaper wholesalers/distributors you can go. BUT FOR MOST AMAZON AND EBAY ALL THE WAY.


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 8, 2013)

It is also the same with me. I have ordered a number of times from Amazon and they deliver efficiently. I love most the price. When I'm not on the Stateside, I just send the package to a friend in Vegas and pick it up there when I get back.


----------



## abuilder (Nov 8, 2013)

KushLyle said:


> It is also the same with me. I have ordered a number of times from Amazon and they deliver efficiently. I love most the price. When I'm not on the Stateside, I just send the package to a friend in Vegas and pick it up there when I get back.


For all you guys regarding Amazon. A good tip using Amazon is....when you see something you like...find the sellers company name and check it outside of Amazon by googling the name, b/c a lot of the time you can actually get it cheaper directly from the the seller cutting out amazon. I guess b/c they pay Amazon a commission on their sales. It's usually not much but every lil' bit counts...


----------



## realllynow (Nov 8, 2013)

thanks for all the tips on places to go. 
Amazon can be ok for small ops or things one cant find locally. 
gotta love backwoods living


----------



## shaggyballs (Nov 12, 2013)

If you like DIY ferts and hormones this place is pretty cool.
http://mbferts.com/


----------



## Gummybear (Nov 16, 2013)

*Growers House* is the best online experience as far as price, communication, quick shipping. My order was discreet, intact, and all accounted for. Nate and his team will take care of you.


----------



## heathtardpoop (Dec 19, 2013)

One of the best deals I have come across was a zero water filter pitcher.It was $15 at walmart and comes with a really nice conductivity meter.and the water comes out of the filter at 000ppm!


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Dec 21, 2013)

HTG is great but the shipping prices are shit even if you live near one of their warehouses. 

Amazon > all if you got Prime & they have the stuff you need

Ebay is ok but I don't like used stuff nor stuff that I have to pay to return items that are not as described.


----------



## TitoM (Dec 22, 2013)

have a question for everyone out there how has the best xmas promo on seeds?


----------



## Pokestar (Dec 23, 2013)

ehhh nmy dick is pretty wet just sayion


----------



## shizz (Dec 26, 2013)

i need coco coir bricks any deals around


----------



## mr eddy (Dec 28, 2013)

http://www.propertyroom.com/l/ballast-grow-light-hoods-and-more/9370483


----------



## 410\bphipps/420 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ne one else think its gay to go into a room with the intentions of saying nothing at all just some lil childish nonsense. I see it all the time and I just don't get why they think its that much fun. This guy even made an account just to do it lol I mean its sad


----------



## tradermark (Dec 30, 2013)

CHEAP DIGITAL POCKET SCALES!

Went online last month to find a cheap 1000g digital scale and bought one for $9.95 at this place - http://www.bluedottrading.com/electronics/digital-scales.html
I really like the fact that it is very portable and accurate. So far so good, also, this site BlueDot Trading has a bunch of cool stuff - how about a electric bill counter to count 
your 20s or 100s for $100.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 31, 2013)

Pokestar said:


> ehhh nmy dick is pretty wet just sayion


yeah you won't be here long


----------



## IGROWLED (Jan 28, 2014)

Just thought I would share this place with you guys, Ive been getting all of my led grow lights and some gear from them for years. They specialize in led grow lights but also offer all types of led lighting as well as DIY led grow light Kits. They also offer complete led grow tent packages with and without hydro systems. Over time I have harassed them with ongoing questions not only about lighting but general growing, They have always been very helpful. One of the reasons I am such a fan is everyone there is a Grower themselves and they never hesitate to offer advice and guidance. Plus they are a local (U.S.) company and are active in the MMJ community, Unlike other companies who Pretend people buy $5k for gear to grow basil! Basically they are Real Growers who actually want your garden to be successful more than making a profit.

Website http://www.evolutiongrowled.com/

Led Grow Lights http://www.evolutiongrowled.com/shop-evolution.html

Led Grow Light Kits http://www.evolutiongrowled.com/evolution-led-grow-light-diy-kits-and-parts.html

Led Grow Tent Kits http://www.evolutiongrowled.com/evolution-led-plant-grow-tent-enclosure-kits.html

General Led Lighting http://www.evolutiongrowled.com/household-led-light-fixtures-and-bulbs.html

When it comes to led lighting they are pretty much a One-Stop-Shop. They offer led grow lights from super cheap to the more elite systems so there is a wide selection to choose from.
Hope someone finds this information helpful.


----------



## IGROWLED (Jan 28, 2014)

I just realized this may be a dying thread, But the information cant hurt regardless.


----------



## 4:20toYuma (Jan 31, 2014)

plantlightinghydroponics.com prices are 25-30% less than the stores you mention.


----------



## Myles117 (Jan 31, 2014)

wtf is going on in here?


----------



## mcgeecheecks (Feb 1, 2014)

Heyoo first time on this site and just looking for a little advice. Just recently ordered some heavyweight fruit punch from herbies. I've been looking every where online for an actual grow of it or (review for that matter) and have just found website glamor shots which may or may not be real. Did I do the wrong thing?


----------



## Myles117 (Feb 2, 2014)

there are so many strains these days that many are not well documented in personal grows as of yet. doesnt mean it wont end up being a great strain, just adds a lil mystery.


----------



## Tagh90 (Feb 3, 2014)

MonsterGardens is top notch...Got a wicked deal on the Genesis 4 Pack 1000W Bulbs


----------



## bryanphillips (Feb 7, 2014)

As per online shopping is concerned i prefer Flipkart as it is trust worthy and quick, eager to know more about online shopping.


----------



## easy jimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

e bay has great stuff


----------



## perdidobandito (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah Ebay has good stuff from former growers and shit


----------



## loganjamescole (Feb 11, 2014)

What about www.high-supplies.com - looks like u need a referral to buy. Can anyone help?


----------



## easy jimmy (Feb 17, 2014)

e bay has alot of sellers fast door stop shipping


----------



## mariesmith (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree with all the people who say eBay and Amazon at times but mostly eBay due to the cheaper prices and non fixed prices unlike Amazon who have fixed prices which cannot be changed unless negotiated with the supplier.


----------



## Gaius (Mar 1, 2014)

Custom Hydroponic near San Diego (in Vista, CA). Excellent prices and service. They have a nice storefront at their warehouse too if you are in the area.


----------



## rawiyah (Mar 11, 2014)

*great info 



*


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 24, 2014)

Pchydro.com

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mikish (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.growshopspecialist.com/ is a great place to order any stuff for growing. They even can provide you with the stuff they don't have on their website if you contact them and they deliver worldwide. Also, they are comparatively cheaper to other sites (self-compared).

I also tried http://www.growshopvoordeel.nl/, its same thing but those deliver only in Netherlands, so doesn't work for me anymore.


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 28, 2014)

VMinnovations on ebay is dirt cheap and fast shipping. However, they ship large things unpackaged, like hoods. They just come in their original package. That freaked me out a bit but I imagine its ok lol


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 29, 2014)

thehazeman said:


> VMinnovations on ebay is dirt cheap and fast shipping. However, they ship large things unpackaged, like hoods. They just come in their original package. That freaked me out a bit but I imagine its ok lol


Lol can you imagine getting 20 hoods and ballasts delivered all in the original box at the op hahaha.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 29, 2014)

I had one hood some time ago and that was enough for me lol


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 29, 2014)

thehazeman said:


> I had one hood some time ago and that was enough for me lol


I.just think it would be a hilarious delivery.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## thehazeman (Mar 31, 2014)

Enough to make me paranoid at least lol


----------



## dgyjgukuk (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope this helps alot of new to buying or future growers.


----------



## karmagirl (Apr 17, 2014)

Those are some great places.. I live in Canada so if you're a Canadian like moi... Then I would totally recommend these stores

http://hollandindustry.com
http://hydroponics.com
http://progressive-growth.com

Those are my top choice for the Canadian stores. I particularly like Holland Industry, they are very friendly, they have lots of variety of products. Fast shipping and the prices are fair.

Hydroponics.com which is Homegrown is also a good website, they have lots of fittings if you are into building your own water system. I would totally recommend them.

Progressive Growth I find is only good if you live in BC, unfortunately for me I travel back and forth between GTA and Victoria.


----------



## karmagirl (Apr 17, 2014)

I've also forgot to mention that when I get my products from Holland, the shipping is VERY DISCREET


----------



## coppershot (Apr 21, 2014)

I have used progressive growth. great prices and shipping was discrete.


----------



## GelenaAK420 (Apr 25, 2014)

Need to pass a drug screen, this is the freaking place to connect with. Don't matter where you live, you get the shit quickly. Plus, what I love the best is that if you need to talk to them, they are always on hand and they really know their science http://www.smartitems.com . I found out about them from coworkers who had all passed their screenings. It was enough for me, to see is to believe.


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 26, 2014)

Anyone have a good place to rec that has pallets of soil(pref with free shipping)
or a place that has presh or phat filters for cheap


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 26, 2014)

Tagh90 said:


> MonsterGardens is top notch...Got a wicked deal on the Genesis 4 Pack 1000W Bulbs


word how much? i was eyeing that site a couple of weeks ago(while price matching for a powerbox dpc 6000 lighting controller) but i actually ended up buying from www.hydrobuilder.com since they had the best price for it. 

but i might actually give monstergardens a chance since hydrobuilder(well actually powerbox since they ship directly from the manufacturer) still hasnt shipped and i ordered on tuesday(yet they say it ships within 24 hrs)


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 26, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Lol can you imagine getting 20 hoods and ballasts delivered all in the original box at the op hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Id be paranoid for the rest of the grow


----------



## jointed (Apr 28, 2014)

Damn...good to see you still kickin it Mane..
I remember when you had that nice assed blunt for your avy a long time ago bro..lol Back in the good old days of RIU..haha

So you got a journal going or what mang? I'd like to see what your doing these days....J


----------



## mane2008 (May 2, 2014)

Silver Kush day 68(chopping on 77)Sil
Killw 
Kosher Tangie Day 68(ill chop on day 77)

  No journal, I might start one again one day. if its cool and doesnt take away from the point of the thread ill drop a couple pics in this one every couple of weeks.

Im running 
kosher tangie(keeping)
Cheese(keeping)
Killerskunk(keeping)
Silver Kush(last run, got new seed tho)
Sharksbreath(last run)
got some seeds in paper towels as well so the summers going to be dope. How have you been?


----------



## jointed (May 2, 2014)

I've been good bro...thanks.. Looks like you've been good with those frosty girls ya got there..thanks for showing bro.


----------



## flower pharm (May 9, 2014)

low baller.amazon

hydro crunch all cheap on lights bulbs are shit


----------



## redzi (May 15, 2014)

Cheap Hydroponics is a go for T5 fixtures.....Hydro Crunch is around same price (includes shipping) but seems to be out of stock more than half the time.


----------



## redzi (May 15, 2014)

Dr.KleenGenes said:


> *I so thank ya mr.mane,
> this was really my first bad year as cut worms(bore a hole and eat a foot or 3 then anouther hole out)the fu*kers.But what i'm asking is how would it be for a small town,cuz mane i have to startover and i been thinking about indoors,as i have 2 600watters waiting for the new strains i have to order.But do ya think the small town show me is a bad idea or what?You have inspired me because i finaly had so many of my killer strains go hermie on me and it's time to get great genetics agin.what do you reccomend ineed some up high and head rush city(sativa)and some heavy pain killer strains for my osteo-arthritis,fibromyalgea,and so on,lol.God Bless ya mane and Peace.YourFriend, Dr.D.*


Buy some Cindy 99 aka C99. For feminized go with Female seeds...I have grown at least 5 diff C99 strains and can honestly say that none of them justify more than what Female seeds cost. Fast flower time, grows like an indica and smokes like a sativa. Regular seeds.....only if you intend to breed. Never have had a hermie and you can get away without odor control during the veg stage.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2014)

HTG Supply is great. Always quick shipping and excellent deals.


----------



## Artis Guogis (May 24, 2014)

hello peeps! 
i got all my seeds and half of equipment at dutchseedgrowers. com online shop,,all is legit and got very big discounts and some stuff for free,so the less i can do is just advice that shop to you guys  payments were really stealth,,shipping was fast ,but i think it depends where ure located,,im in ireland so from holland to irelnd it took 3 days by dhl and as much as i know they r shippin worldwide ,but i defo not know how many days thet takes,anyways hope i helped to someone cheers


----------



## ReRipa (May 24, 2014)

Artis Guogis said:


> hello peeps!
> i got all my seeds and half of equipment at dutchseedgrowers. com online shop,,all is legit and got very big discounts and some stuff for free,so the less i can do is just advice that shop to you guys  payments were really stealth,,shipping was fast ,but i think it depends where ure located,,im in ireland so from holland to irelnd it took 3 days by dhl and as much as i know they r shippin worldwide ,but i defo not know how many days thet takes,anyways hope i helped to someone cheers



Nice to see one more person from dutchseedgrowers.
Actually I also can't say anything bad about this company, perfect support, by the way looks like they are new company online so I was little bit scared to make a big orders, BUT, already made 3 small orders under 100EUR each and I was really supprised, all orders has been completed on same day, tracking details provided and delivery to Israel took only 3 days, the same as to you Artis to Ireland.
Also I really appreciated that after every order I received email about guaranteed delivery letter, that they keep full responsibility about order and if order will be seized or damaged they promise 100% money back guarantee, It is really really good in this kind of business because very often our orders are seized on customs.

Will be happy to see more dutchseedgrowers customers and your feedbacks. At the moment I can say only the best things, will see what will happens in future, when they will be much more popular, hoply the quality of service will be as high as now


----------



## Artis Guogis (May 24, 2014)

ReRipa said:


> Nice to see one more person from dutchseedgrowers.
> Actually I also can't say anything bad about this company, perfect support, by the way looks like they are new company online so I was little bit scared to make a big orders, BUT, already made 3 small orders under 100EUR each and I was really supprised, all orders has been completed on same day, tracking details provided and delivery to Israel took only 3 days, the same as to you Artis to Ireland.
> Also I really appreciated that after every order I received email about guaranteed delivery letter, that they keep full responsibility about order and if order will be seized or damaged they promise 100% money back guarantee, It is really really good in this kind of business because very often our orders are seized on customs.
> 
> Will be happy to see more dutchseedgrowers customers and your feedbacks. At the moment I can say only the best things, will see what will happens in future, when they will be much more popular, hoply the quality of service will be as high as now


ah thats grand) thank a mil for underlinin my post)) ,fair play to Dsg now they r my favorites))) , and good luck with growin in Holy land,,,u might be one of those guorilla growers arent u, the weather in Israel is brilliant for activities like thet haha ?


----------



## ReRipa (May 29, 2014)

dutchseedgrowers just lounched campaign and everyone can receive 10eur gift voucher for puchases in online store. Great promotion doing this company. Recomended.


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2014)

ReRipa said:


> dutchseedgrowers just lounched campaign and everyone can receive 10eur gift voucher for puchases in online store. Great promotion doing this company. Recomended.


Whats their website?

Nevermind found it 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## tumbleSam (May 29, 2014)

www.planetnatural.com great,reliable source. Their shipping warehouse staff is very helpful and they are out of Montana, so no sales tax! Reliable price for root pots, they have all the beneficial insects and a very complete selection.


----------



## Artis Guogis (May 29, 2014)

ReRipa said:


> dutchseedgrowers just lounched campaign and everyone can receive 10eur gift voucher for puchases in online store. Great promotion doing this company. Recomended.


thenks a mil mate i deffo check that ,,,,days ago got my dutch pot system from DSG by dhl,,very stealth and smooth,,really reccomend to thers)))


----------



## Jonathanholmes3128 (May 31, 2014)

im loyal to htgsupply they've been very cool to me thus far never had a problem with them and they give you a cool little lighter everytime you order! ive ordered their hps and a 4 ft HO flo tube oh and a dual timer. I consider there site good ppl


----------



## ReRipa (Jun 3, 2014)

Just received already my 4th order. I even could not find my seeds and only when break everything found my small envelopes with my ordered seeds. Nice.

Sorry, forget to mention that I received this from dutchseedgrowers.com by the way, logo you can see on small envelopes.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello fella's. Hows everyone doing on this fine morning?  just wanted to take the time to show everyone our Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno) & K.A.S.I. along with a few others  Brush Hog -->   Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno) -->   Heavy LST'D Brush Hog --->   K.A.S.I. ---> 




Dank


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

that is a great Co. (HTG) that is. Just ordered me a new inline & scrubber last week. 


Jonathanholmes3128 said:


> im loyal to htgsupply they've been very cool to me thus far never had a problem with them and they give you a cool little lighter everytime you order! ive ordered their hps and a 4 ft HO flo tube oh and a dual timer. I consider there site good ppl


----------



## ReRipa (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> that is a great Co. (HTG) that is. Just ordered me a new inline & scrubber last week.


Really nice mate.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks bro. 


ReRipa said:


> Really nice mate.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

ReRipa said:


> Just received already my 4th order. I even could not find my seeds and only when break everything found my small envelopes with my ordered seeds. Nice.
> 
> Sorry, forget to mention that I received this from dutchseedgrowers.com by the way, logo you can see on small envelopes.


The only burn i think is the payment part. I want them to take my credit card lol.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ReRipa (Jun 3, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> The only burn i think is the payment part. I want them to take my credit card lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Yes, maybe, but also BTC/WU or BANK WIRE is acceptable to me.


----------



## Artis Guogis (Jun 3, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> The only burn i think is the payment part. I want them to take my credit card lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


yeah thets true,,first time i used thet company,,but last 2 times i paid via bitcoin, thats instant payment as well,,and more safer i guess. i asked about money in envelope ,,sure they accept that as well but i dont trust that much to post office haha then better i use wu transfer)))


----------



## ReRipa (Jun 4, 2014)

lol, just ordered already 5th time from dutchseedgrowers because they offer 10 free seeds for everyone. Nice marketing use this company, many bonuses and still great quality of service and products. A+


----------



## ReRipa (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice, just noticed that my favorite store lounched campaign for 24 hours - all orders with 50 % discount + up to 26 free seeds. Happy day  If someone have interest, take alook: 
http://dutchseedgrowers.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=10


----------



## shynee mac (Jun 10, 2014)

winter green house solution!
http://www.findersgreatdiscounts.com/material-handling-processing-itm-230769201118.html


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2014)

ceestyle said:


> i remember having to memorize (-b+/-sqrt(b^2-4ac))/2a and recite it every day in algebra class all year. First one to do it in front of the class got extra credit. That shit worked ... I still remember it .. and occasionally use it!


Somebody can tell me how much i can charge for seeds


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Somebody can tell me how much i can charge for seeds


Who are you and why are you posting on Scooby's account ?


----------



## DLM213 (Sep 5, 2014)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


Hey man looking for a good book on growing been viewing the grow bible not sure though any ideas?


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 5, 2014)

DLM213 said:


> Hey man looking for a good book on growing been viewing the grow bible not sure though any ideas?


If you are familiar with the world of torrents just get some there and give a quick read through. All the information you need is compiled here but if you want a straight forward one opinion based guide then go for the books. 
Many successful growers here, it just takes reading and a grain of salt with some of the methods.
You pick and choose and test. No one can tell you how to grow each exact strain and in what conditions. They can only guide you similar to a book.

My Suggestion for entry level / no frills grow.
Look into vertical growing... 

Lighting- Minimal 400 watts, get a digital ballast, get an air cooled reflector. A parabolic reflector as per Jorge Cervantes, is the best light displacing reflector, though not sealed so be careful around the bulb... DON'T SPRAY LIQUID NEAR IT

Cooling- If you want a cheap method of cooling the whole thing, get a BLOWER FAN, you can mod it by taping one end with a duct hose and the other to the reflector.

Soil- Use Fox Farm or ***Happy Frog soil (Has all the amendments you will need, you can even add some perlite for more aeration and it makes it go further $16 for 3cuft at Home Depot usually)

Containers- Use can get fabric pots or even those so called earth friendly bags at grocery stores and they work basically the same. (handles are the key) Minimum 5 Gallon containers for maximum yield. 

Nutrients- Choose whatever you like but the easy and cheap would be to use the *Lucas Method http://lucasformula.com/
*
If you need a fool proof method for germination. Soak you seeds until they crack and just show their tail, then place in a Rapid Rooter. 

Don't read too much into everything everybody writes. Here is an idea of what I mean by that... Many people are heavily against tap water due to chlorine. Well I am not. The only possible negative side of tap water IMO is that it may kill off the mycorrhizae. I am not really sure. I know H2O2 does kill mycorrhizae. That is why it states on the containers not to use any after applying mycorrhizae. So, maybe it may kill off the mycorrhizae in the Happy Frog but really, it's not imperative to have it in the first place to get excellent yields.


----------



## DLM213 (Sep 6, 2014)

SheepsBlood said:


> If you are familiar with the world of torrents just get some there and give a quick read through. All the information you need is compiled here but if you want a straight forward one opinion based guide then go for the books.
> Many successful growers here, it just takes reading and a grain of salt with some of the methods.
> You pick and choose and test. No one can tell you how to grow each exact strain and in what conditions. They can only guide you similar to a book.
> 
> ...


Sorry what is a torrent


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok DLM213, I looked up what posts you have made in the past. So, I get you are not "Tech Savvy" as per a comment you made about an iPod.
I do hold a B.S. in Computer Science, so I will try and help you out.

First download the program UTorrent & Install: http://www.utorrent.com/?us (This is how you will use the "Torrent" file in which gets you your book)
Next, go to The Pirate Bay https://thepiratebay.se/search/Cannabis/0/7/601 (This is a direct link to books on cannabis)
When your there, just click on the




symbol if you want to download that book.

It may prompt you and ask if you want to open the file or something like that. Just accept and let the download begin.

**It may download slowly or fast, depends on your internet speed and something called "Port Forwarding" which, I will not get into.
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Many books are in PDF format, so they will be easy to view. Most people have Adobe Acrobat reader already on their computer or if using a tablet. Though if your on a tablet, forget the torrent idea. That's a no go for you.

Besides all of this, again, there are so many step by step guides free on the internet and plenty of help here.

What are you looking for particularly?


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 6, 2014)

Here I found a direct link for a book...
http://www.filedropper.com/ebook-marijuana-thecannabisgrowbible


----------



## Cobnobuler (Sep 7, 2014)

SheepsBlood said:


> Here I found a direct link for a book...
> http://www.filedropper.com/ebook-marijuana-thecannabisgrowbible


...HeHe I really think thats going to be of much more help to the guy ! Good on ya for trying to hook 'em up.


----------



## jajaman (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe is available some specific book about types of soil?


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Sep 23, 2014)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...



AWESOME!!! Only thing is I'm in Canada haha.. I had to order everything from amazon.ca and had to go with the cheap shit. Hopefully everything runs fine. I'm just concerned with yield/heat/smell..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2014)

GibbsIt89 said:


> I'm just concerned with yield/heat/smell..


That about sums up my world.


----------



## Westsider11 (Oct 1, 2014)

dvsdsm said:


> You forgot bout the auction sites!!!
> ~ Camero kick some poppy seeds this way, I ain't smoked that shit since high school. Had a GF brake some out one night. Only did it once, she was like keep it up on the edge of the bowl once it liquefies, First good hit was so smooth, then it hit me. It was like somebody hit the mute button on my ass. I don't like a buzz that u don't feel in control, but that one was alright...


 What auction sites? Thanks


----------



## lemmahs (Oct 1, 2014)

how do we know which nutrients are for veg and which are for flowering..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2014)

Typically nutes are classified by their NPK ratio.
Veg nutes are usually high in N (such as 20-5-5)
Flower nutes are usually a bit higher in P&K (such as 5-10-10).

Note, the ratio's shown are not a recommendation, simply an illustration.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

I could've sworn that I typed up a long post and replied here with some awesome deals! Wtf where did it go?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I could've sworn that I typed up a long post and replied here with some awesome deals! Wtf where did it go?


I looked as far back as Dec 2013 and didn't see anything deleted.
Do you think it was before that?


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe I typed it all up but never hit reply....

I do that a lot unfortunately...

Or maybe I posted it somewhere else, with the intention of posting it here in this thread.

When I have time I'll post again...

Mbferts.com for anyone in the Michigan area.

I got my whole grow room for hundreds of dollars less than I expected to spend.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> mbferts.com
> 
> Michigan business. Ferndale, if I recall correctly. I spoke with Tom and Sarah.
> 
> ...


----------



## jay57 (Oct 16, 2014)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


Thank you, info is much appreciated!


----------



## dscorpion (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi all!
What are best places for ordering seeds in Europe? I know Nirvana but are there any other reliable alternatives?


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 4, 2014)

Herbie's?


----------



## dscorpion (Nov 5, 2014)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Herbie's?


Thank you! Pretty good selection out there.

Also could you recommended online shops for equipment & supplies?
At the moment I've checked out:

www.hydroculture.co.uk - seems like a good shop, selling quality brand products. Only drawback is that some items they sell only within UK (like coolpipe lightning kit).
www.growell.co.uk - doesn't ship outside UK
www.hydroponics.eu - very informative site, but have read several negative feedback about it(long and delayed shipments, people getting wrong equipment).


----------



## Ammastor (Nov 6, 2014)

that is easy. Amazon has everything you need.


----------



## PhilAns (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, 

scanning the internet for options. Does anyone have any experience with ordering from bestdealseeds? Looks cheap and legit?


----------



## The303Yeti (Nov 10, 2014)

Discountadvancednutrients.com and ebay. If you shop ebay you'll usually find the best deals.


----------



## kevinpurpleksuh (Nov 14, 2014)

i use growlights.ca super fast shipping!!! if your in canada! great price's on tents lights and nutrients i bought a 400 watt grow light kit with dimmable ballast it works amazing!!


----------



## rohis (Nov 18, 2014)

Most things will be had the cheapest on ebay with the exception of:

roguehydro.com (cheapest prices in US on super roots air pots and 20w air pump. Always free shipping)

And worth mention is monstergardens.com has most of the Nectar for the gods line below 10$ per bottle right now.



I know many of you are amazon fans... but I'd like to point out that ebay practically always offers the same products for the same prices (often better) WITH the added benefit of being able to search for only buy it now results with free shipping.

If you're like me, you order a lot of things off line (grow and not grow related). Save yourself a few hundred bucks a year in shipping fees by switching to ebay.


----------



## Meowlocked (Feb 3, 2015)

rohis said:


> If you're like me, you order a lot of things off line (grow and not grow related). Save yourself a few hundred bucks a year in shipping fees by switching to ebay.


Ebay has no real customer service. I pay the extra few bucks for real customer service because Amazon actually gives a shit and they are no hassle.


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 3, 2015)

I wanna start growing. What seed u'll advice to me?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 3, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


> I wanna start growing. What seed u'll advice to me?


marijuana seeds preferably


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 3, 2015)

Thx a lot!)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


> I wanna start growing. What seed u'll advice to me?


This is a good place to start.
https://www.rollitup.org/f/seed-and-strain-reviews.43/

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 15, 2015)

First off is it really that bad to send some equipment to grow house? I mean it doesnt have to be for illegal growing even if theyre somehow know its coming to my house..


----------



## JimmyIndica (Feb 23, 2015)

growershouse.com and growwurks.com and monstergardens.com and hydrogalaxy.com and amazon.com


----------



## JimmyIndica (Feb 23, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


> I wanna start growing. What seed u'll advice to me?


Dinafem, Humboldt seed org, emerald triangle, they would be good to start with. always had good luck with there fems! Cheap are u can find quality in there!


----------



## GreatGatsbycannabis (Feb 23, 2015)

OH YEAH


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheaphydrponics.com is the cheapest I found cyco nutes.

yum


----------



## Greengenes707 (May 14, 2015)

A UVB supplement
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141665442257?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## 70's natureboy (May 15, 2015)

growershouse.com has very discreet packaging and return address. Anybody that puts "hydro" or "lights" in the return address doesn't get return business from me.


----------



## bongspipesplants (May 19, 2015)

Some advice I can give is if you can go to your local Hydro Store Id do it especially for your soils. If your say gonna buy Fox Farms soils for instance don't buy online you will pay triple because of shipping weight.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Jun 6, 2015)

marijuana-seeds.nl has never failed to bring my seeds. and they have a huge selection


----------



## Chuckonit (Jul 6, 2015)

I had to share this because I think it is quite notable, I bought a Shortstuff Seeds 20 regular seed autoflower mix from Attitude. 1 did not sprout for some reason and 1 came out a little mutated.... BUT, all 20 of them germed, and of the 18 good ones, 100% of them have been female!!! I liked the idea of making seeds, but I'm stoked to have them all female! 18/20 good and all 18 female is pretty impressive.


----------



## Kind Sir (Jul 6, 2015)

Chuckonit said:


> I had to share this because I think it is quite notable, I bought a Shortstuff Seeds 20 regular seed autoflower mix from Attitude. 1 did not sprout for some reason and 1 came out a little mutated.... BUT, all 20 of them germed, and of the 18 good ones, 100% of them have been female!!! I liked the idea of making seeds, but I'm stoked to have them all female! 18/20 good and all 18 female is pretty impressive.


Wow that is impressive. I think you probably made good conditions though which made more females. Something to be proud of man. Good job


----------



## mouse1818 (Jul 12, 2015)

Not sure if anyone posted this yet but this is the cheapest I have seen for high quality organic soil supplies http://buildasoil.com/. This will be where I get most of my stuff for now on.


----------



## mouse1818 (Jul 31, 2015)

StoneezUSA said:


> Check it 2n1 Hemp wick and poker, Hemp Pops ! *www.stoneezusa.com* 10ft of natural hemp wick dipped in beeswax made at a farm in Ojai, California. *HEMP IS THE FUTURE* over 50,000+ mainstream products can be mass produced from this one plant such as oil, proteins and uber strong fibers. Why is it illegal???? Goddamn... At Stoneez our main goal is to distribute Hemp Pops all around the United States in order to promote hemp awareness and education.  www.stoneezusa.com
> 
> 
> Much Love,
> Stoneez Team


Might have to buy that 400ft hemp roll then ill be good for life lol.


----------



## mouse1818 (Aug 2, 2015)

Another great site for organic gardeners https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/


----------



## shaggyballs (Aug 6, 2015)

I found a good a good place on ebay for the do it yourselfer.
they have all kinds of stuffs.
*HERE
*


----------



## thetallguy (Aug 20, 2015)

If you live in Cali, www.webhydroponics.com ships from North Las Vegas. Free shipping on anything over $100 bucks and I've gotten packages in 2 days from when I ordered.


----------



## eightinthebox (Aug 28, 2015)

Herbies for seeds. Great packaging. Awesome strains here to the good old US. Got a CFL 125 from 1000 bulbs first one was broke. Half the tubes worked. Got a second free. Ehh, give and take. Ordered 150 hps from 1000 and was perfect. Will go back to both. Fans were tare outs, anything i can get my hands on.


----------



## Kari Scary (Sep 15, 2015)

Does anybody have bad seeds bought on ebay? My boyfriend has gotten a few seeds and maybe they was bad maybe boyfriend has a little experience in that, but success is 0.


----------



## 1weedz4 (Sep 17, 2015)

All good sites I've bought from. I wouldn't buy seeds from Ebay tho. PassinGrass just added a new shopping mall. I might check them out.


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 8, 2015)

BAS buildasoil.com


----------



## Doogan (Oct 9, 2015)

www.growershouse.com Largest online supplier. Can handle hobby grower needs and even Large dispensary applications. Great expert advice on products and personal company/employee reviews of products, some reviews can be seen on youtube.

VERY CHEAP PRICES!


----------



## 420BongRips (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks bro!


----------



## mattisreal420 (Nov 9, 2015)

Amazon.com I get all my shit their


----------



## vostok (Nov 15, 2015)

*Bidding starts at $25.00 

anyone wanna buy 13000

m16's slightly used..?*

http://www.govliquidation.com

http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=10266679&cm_re=gl-trucksandothervehicles-_-gl-trucksandothervehicles1-carousel-_-item-2


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 15, 2015)

vostok said:


> *Bidding starts at $25.00 anyone wanna buy 13000 m16's slightly used..?*
> 
> http://www.govliquidation.com
> 
> http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=10266679&cm_re=gl-trucksandothervehicles-_-gl-trucksandothervehicles1-carousel-_-item-2



(Reserve Not Met)

Probably won't get it for anything close to $25.00.


----------



## W c (Dec 16, 2015)

How do you post a question or start a forum for people to answer your question?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2015)

At the top of every page is a tab called "forums" - it's on the left, click it.
Now scroll down to the forum you would like to post in and at the top of that will be a "post new thread".
Post away.

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## saiyaneye (Dec 18, 2015)

eBay

Is this sponsored content?


----------



## ProGrower415 (Dec 18, 2015)

http://www.hydro4less.io/ is great since they offer fairly cheap yet high quality hydro equipment. They have double-ended style reflectors and digital ballasts that are comparable to Gavitas and Phantoms. The website is simple since its a Shopify, and they also carry exclusive nutrients and trimmers such as Aptus, Uber, and Trimpal. The best part is there's free shipping on all items!


----------



## questiondj42 (Dec 22, 2015)

I've ordered a good bit of stuff from Growershouse. Calling them and talking to them on the phone usually will net a pretty good deal. Plus the guys on the other end of the phone are nice, and really helpful.


----------



## Doogan (Dec 22, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> I've ordered a good bit of stuff from Growershouse. Calling them and talking to them on the phone usually will net a pretty good deal. Plus the guys on the other end of the phone are nice, and really helpful.


www.growershouse.com is by far the best site.


----------



## Impman (Dec 25, 2015)

Costco online. they have a great deal on grow tent, hydro set with LED


----------



## Vasile_haiduc (Feb 15, 2016)

hello , friends , I am noob to this so... I wish te get started but I have a few questions for you guys , I'm from europe and I wish to buy echipment for a first grow. I don't like amazon beacause it is very expensiv for europe ... for an order like 1000 euro they double it for my country to deliver. That's way I wish if anyone could tell me some good sites of online grow in europe, please


----------



## EarthBoxConnoisseur (Feb 17, 2016)

DONT go to hydro galaxy. I bought an item from their site and they emailed me and told me they they could no longer get it because the manufacturer discontinued it, after a couple emails of them trying to sell me on an exchange, they finally agreed to give me a refund. It took over TWO WEEKS


----------



## Cannacat (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm in the UK and need a 600w for flowering and I'm very poor! That is the limit of my knowledge on the subject. Please help.

Nah seriously, cheapest place for lights in UK? I've got a 2 lamp t5 on the girls right now, 11 plants, my OH has sorted another light that's coming later, not sure if it's 400 or 600, so I need one more.
Any help would be gratefully received. Chong on


----------



## dimitar mitev (Mar 7, 2016)

Here is one site for good seeds. And i think they are not very expensive.i am also from europe and this is nice offer for me. https://kingsplant.com/


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 12, 2016)

Perfect Grower. We take anonymous payment through money order's too


----------



## David8008 (Apr 14, 2016)

That fan deal doesn't sound bad... I've been using a no name brand I got at hone depot. 6in in line fan cost me 36 bucks. Been using it for 3 years and still nice and quite.. let me see if I can find the link... I been looking into a new fan, a bigger fan, for a new room I'm building so im def going to hit up businesslights.com


----------



## Doogan (Apr 21, 2016)

www.growershouse.com

Best prices anywhere...and... THEY PRICE MATCH!!! 

A simple corrugated cardboard box can significantly reduce your fan noise.


----------



## St1kybudz (May 10, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> Dam mane i did not know u had some threads going
> 
> great info
> 
> u should check out my shit if u want 2 grow poppys


I'd love to get the link to your thread on poppy cultivation I got seeds and can't get em to start


----------



## St1kybudz (May 10, 2016)

Amazon is were I get all my grow shit nutes half off tents 200 dollars cheaper lights at almost the best deal kits for 170


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (May 11, 2016)

Recommend you our cree one . http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_productshow/?61-CREE-CX-COB-LED-3-61.html


----------



## St1kybudz (May 11, 2016)

Ecosunlite CREE LED said:


> Recommend you our cree one . http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_productshow/?61-CREE-CX-COB-LED-3-61.html


Rofl if I'm drop n money on leds it would be on the spyder 600 or spyder 1200


----------



## Uberknot (May 11, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> Amazon is were I get all my grow shit nutes half off tents 200 dollars cheaper lights at almost the best deal kits for 170



Most of the time the same stuff on all the grow sites can be had with free shipping for less on ebay or amazon....it's all shipping from the same places a lot of times. Some hydro sites have specials and such at times that might give you are deal there as well. I have been searching everything for the last 3 weeks pricing.


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (May 11, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> Rofl if I'm drop n money on leds it would be on the spyder 600 or spyder 1200
> What kind of brand COB led Spyder use ? we use cree ones .


----------



## Uberknot (May 11, 2016)

ohh.... I just found a good deal on some nice activated carbon!

There's a $10 new customer coupon and I bought 15 lbs of Marineland premium activated carbon for $4.50 a lb 

Free shipping too!!!

Spend about an hour searching for the best deal I could find.


----------



## Uberknot (May 12, 2016)

Why are you linking facebook to that address?

Click goes to facebook....the says it needs to go to that address.

Trying to get names? I mean I don't get it.

Websearch I get nothing there showing up with that sites name.

Maybe I am paranoid, but I don't trust anyone....lol.

edit............ nice someone got rid of that.


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (May 13, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> Rofl if I'm drop n money on leds it would be on the spyder 600 or spyder 1200


maybe CREE CXB 3070 ,CXB 3590 is way to go for COBS . https://www.rollitup.org/t/ecosunlite-led-cx-cob3-growing.908986/


----------



## St1kybudz (May 13, 2016)

Spyder leds use osram chips and are more powerful than double ended hps for prob 500 more than ur cob


----------



## Big smo (May 31, 2016)

After 2 weeks my kind led burned out and were damaged in return shipping. Kind wouldn't fix them or give me a refund but the guys at growers house felt bad enough to refund me minute 20% restocking. 20% sucks but they took back Broken lights that were now dented to shit. 
You might save 10 bucks somewhere else but it's well made up in customer service trust me.


----------



## Big smo (May 31, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> Spyder leds use osram chips and are more powerful than double ended hps for prob 500 more than ur cob


At what efficiency? I don't think you can beat a top bin 3590


----------



## St1kybudz (Jun 2, 2016)

Big smo said:


> At what efficiency? I don't think you can beat a top bin 3590


Check out the vids on youtube spyder 1200 vs


----------



## Big smo (Jun 2, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> Check out the vids on youtube spyder 1200 vs


I don't necessarily like watching advertisers who post videos. Look at kind for instance. The worst company in the world as far as I'm concerned. I can't even get my shipping cost refunded because they threw away the damaged boxes before the inspection. They had great videos. I'm now with a company that would never let this happen


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 10, 2016)

Big smo said:


> I don't necessarily like watching advertisers who post videos. Look at kind for instance. The worst company in the world as far as I'm concerned. I can't even get my shipping cost refunded because they threw away the damaged boxes before the inspection. They had great videos. I'm now with a company that would never let this happen


what company is that? i've been looking at a k5 or diy.


----------



## Big smo (Jun 10, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> what company is that? i've been looking at a k5 or diy.


The kind lineup is all cheap epistsr LEDsAnd cheap drivers. It's basically an oversized Mars hydro that cost 100$ on eBay. I owned 2 kinds and they suck. Then ruined in return shipping and I'm out the money. I'm running Amare tech Se-450's I vegged under the monos and now using both monos and cobs to flower and the plants are double the size compared to kind. Plus I had 2 k5's in a 5x6 area so that's double the recommended basically and the 3 Amare I have stretched out over 4x12 as they cover 4x4 each. It's honestly the best money I have spent in a long time and the warranty is real. 5 years and I know victor would have me a new one in a couple days.
Very strange they were both damaged in the same exact spots when they arrived to kind. Maybe
the reason they have so many refurbished lights for sale. My ups claims were denied cause they threw away the boxes. The working picture was after 2 weeks of use. I'd rather burn 1695$ than give it to these scumbags.


----------



## StoneyMcphatter (Jun 10, 2016)

Big smo said:


> The kind lineup is all cheap epistsr LEDsAnd cheap drivers. It's basically an oversized Mars hydro that cost 100$ on eBay. I owned 2 kinds and they suck. Then ruined in return shipping and I'm out the money. I'm running Amare tech Se-450's I vegged under the monos and now using both monos and cobs to flower and the plants are double the size compared to kind. Plus I had 2 k5's in a 5x6 area so that's double the recommended basically and the 3 Amare I have stretched out over 4x12 as they cover 4x4 each. It's honestly the best money I have spent in a long time and the warranty is real. 5 years and I know victor would have me a new one in a couple days.View attachment 3704985
> Very strange they were both damaged in the same exact spots when they arrived to kind. Maybe
> the reason they have so many refurbished lights for sale. My ups claims were denied cause they threw away the boxes. The working picture was after 2 weeks of use. I'd rather burn 1695$ than give it to these scumbags. View attachment 3704988


hope that doesn't happen to my mars hydro lights lol. But if ya think im gonna spend $1600 on a light yer more stoned than I am right now haha.


----------



## Big smo (Jun 10, 2016)

No I sure hope you don't that's why I'm telling people to beware. I did twice and regretted it ever since. Now they are in California somewhere and I have no money.


----------



## St1kybudz (Jul 8, 2016)

Don't skimp on lights your garden is only as good as the light source I've been growing outdoor and with 400z for a few years and I've seen multiple led grows with substandard flowers that have poor potency recently helped set up for a backer who had the coin to drop on a solar storm 880 with uvb suplementary light and the buds are tighter denser and covered in more trichombs than ever the only reason we went with the solar storm over the bml or fluence spyder 1200s was the uvb wich is scientifically proven to boost potency you won't regret dropping 1-2.5 k on a light that's just a half p of primo buds it's not anything but worth it it will pay for itself on your first turn around


----------



## Big smo (Jul 8, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> Don't skimp on lights your garden is only as good as the light source I've been growing outdoor and with 400z for a few years and I've seen multiple led grows with substandard flowers that have poor potency recently helped set up for a backer who had the coin to drop on a solar storm 880 with uvb suplementary light and the buds are tighter denser and covered in more trichombs than ever the only reason we went with the solar storm over the bml or fluence spyder 1200s was the uvb wich is scientifically proven to boost potency you won't regret dropping 1-2.5 k on a light that's just a half p of primo buds it's not anything but worth it it will pay for itself on your first turn around


I'm with ya on that one. From a few months ago using shit kind LEDs to now I have 3000 wall watts of the finest led light available. The difference is unreal.


----------



## St1kybudz (Jul 8, 2016)

Watt leds u running...... fingers crossed can he tell me about those fine ass black dogs


----------



## Dopaw13 (Aug 10, 2016)

hey dont know if anyone would want this but a pretty cool little dehumidifier i just bought off amazon for 16 bucks waiting on it to get here will let you know how well it works https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TD17MB2/ref=s9_acsd_hps_bw_c_x_6


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 10, 2016)

Dopaw13 said:


> hey dont know if anyone would want this but a pretty cool little dehumidifier i just bought off amazon for 16 bucks waiting on it to get here will let you know how well it works https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TD17MB2/ref=s9_acsd_hps_bw_c_x_6



that's interesting I would want a regular power source though.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Aug 10, 2016)

i was thinking like a power bank for phones i dont need it very often very humid here so just every once in a while for veg i really need to get a dehumidifier for drying/flower.


----------



## Dr_Bud Growswell (Aug 18, 2016)

Has anyone used plantlightinghydroponics.com ? They have a really stellar price on the Phantom CMH setups. I have heard some good and bad things while checking them out. Really wanted to hear from someone who has dealt with them before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tsanders (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr_Bud Growswell said:


> Has anyone used plantlightinghydroponics.com ? They have a really stellar price on the Phantom CMH setups. I have heard some good and bad things while checking them out. Really wanted to hear from someone who has dealt with them before. Thanks in advance.



I was just fixing to ask the same question. There prices are killer.. but looking at there facebook. I kinda scared to order from them. I talked to them and they sounded cool. But who knows


----------



## WeedMan74 (Aug 24, 2016)

When I need me some cannabis seeds my go to place is always HerbiesHeadShop they are definitely the best.


----------



## rob333 (Aug 24, 2016)

depends if u have a vpn blocker and a good anti virus ill send u to some awesome places to shop


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2016)

Dr_Bud Growswell said:


> Has anyone used plantlightinghydroponics.com ? They have a really stellar price on the Phantom CMH setups. I have heard some good and bad things while checking them out. Really wanted to hear from someone who has dealt with them before. Thanks in advance.


They have been solid and helpful, have a sister site for business type lighting. Dealt with them many times. I


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Sep 25, 2016)

Big smo said:


> I'm with ya on that one. From a few months ago using shit kind LEDs to now I have 3000 wall watts of the finest led light available. The difference is unreal.


What are you using now Bro? Solar Storm or Fluence?


----------



## Big smo (Sep 25, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> What are you using now Bro? Solar Storm or Fluence?


 I'm using Amare technologies 3 se-450's, 2 pro-4's and a ton of DIY


----------



## Big smo (Sep 25, 2016)

Dopaw13 said:


> i was thinking like a power bank for phones i dont need it very often very humid here so just every once in a while for veg i really need to get a dehumidifier for drying/flower.


I'm sure you figured it out by now but I just checked and you bought a humidifier not a dehumidifier


----------



## Dopaw13 (Sep 25, 2016)

ya i got that for my veg stage it works ok for it being on sale when i got it for 10 bucks but definatly going to be getting a bigger one when i upgrade to led cobs in next grow. Here pic of my baby got from a bag of grandaddy purp hope its a girl.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr_Bud Growswell said:


> Has anyone used plantlightinghydroponics.com ? They have a really stellar price on the Phantom CMH setups. I have heard some good and bad things while checking them out. Really wanted to hear from someone who has dealt with them before. Thanks in advance.


Wow i thought they were out of business. They used to be the best then went ghost. I still have not received my order or refund from 12/2015. I'm sure im not the only one. I just emailed them i'll post back if they respond.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 1, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Wow i thought they were out of business. They used to be the best then went ghost. I still have not received my order or refund from 12/2015. I'm sure im not the only one. I just emailed them i'll post back if they respond.


**UPDATE**

I emailed them about my order that never shipped last year. I got a reply back very quickly appologizing for the previous owners not shipping the order and they said they would like to make it right and ship it for me. I said i didnt need what i ordered anymore so they let me substitute for something else and they shipped!


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 20, 2016)

Canada
Growlights.ca
I use them for my fans and anything for venting/intake. Cheapest inline fans I could find where I live (6" inline with controller for $114). Their lighting gear is cheap as well but on the low end of quality imo. bulbs price is decent, Hortilux for $89.99 compared to my local shop $145.00. Nutes are average price. Free shipping in Canada, discreet billing and shipping. if you live in the area you can pick up your order (my method, I hate waiting).
They are out of stock on a few items at the moment, still some deals to be had. Worth the look if you are starting out and have a small budget.


----------



## Ecosunlite CREE LED (Nov 20, 2016)

we have free unit to offer . https://www.facebook.com/ecosunlite/


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 21, 2016)

Ecosunlite CREE LED said:


> we have free unit to offer . https://www.facebook.com/ecosunlite/


I not going on facebook and tagging all my grower buddies. Not legal where Im at until spring 2017. plus Its not cool baiting out my buddies who grow, not every one wants to share that fact. No problem tagging grow shops or sharing, but I cant qualify because of not tagging friends. Also I dont consider this free when you have to do marketing and supply leads for a "chance" to win. It's a great opportunity for you to expand your list of potential clients, find shop you don't have on your radar and sell to them, and increase your marketing impressions. Great marketing idea minus the rat your friends part. If you changed it to something else I would participate. my 2 cents.


----------



## Mika7421 (Dec 7, 2016)

herès a great site to get what you need. 
http://www.mortiesmeds.com/


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey guys i was wondering if anyone has tried these before look kinda cool as long as they last for a while https://smile.amazon.com/HyLids-Special-Offer-receive-additional/dp/B01BCXNV72/ref=ya_st_pd_dx_gr_5?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=X9SE49XG7J8NC37Z6KTD


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2017)

Get one of these:





https://www.amazon.com/Caliber-Digital-Hygromter-Western-Humidor/dp/B00JXOKQVW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1484713484&sr=8-1&keywords=caliber+hygrometer

You can slip it into each of a range of jars. More useful.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## paukaly (Jan 20, 2017)

the best for us https://www.powercogollo.com


----------



## cawolves (Feb 3, 2017)

I just buy stuff from amazon.. it attracts zero attention because everyone and their Damon dog gets amazon packages and no one cares... it is a little more spendy and not everything can be found there...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2017)

I, for my part, am interested in alternatives. Bezos has shown that he 
is probably not entirely Trust-worthy.


----------



## HVNTXRX (Apr 13, 2017)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


www.maxgrowshop.com https://sensiseeds.com all I need and with a relatively cheap price


----------



## Jacobson Wyatt (Apr 16, 2017)

mane2008 said:


> _I found more but gotta order from them before i post just dont wanna throw any site out there that I haven't even dealt with myself._
> 
> Thanks





mane2008 said:


> i might throw em in my backyard to go with the other reg plants i got going  look better.


Nice


----------



## Jacobson Wyatt (Apr 16, 2017)

mattaiyan said:


> another great thread, keep it up, your threads have help me out alot. thanks mane


Hello


----------



## Jacobson Wyatt (Apr 16, 2017)

mane2008 said:


> Small town you mean for distribution? yaah small towns are so distribution..


----------



## Jacobson Wyatt (Apr 16, 2017)

mane2008 said:


> good look


----------



## dudeoflife (Apr 19, 2017)

Token Grow Nutrients started here on RIU in 2010 and has been quietly serving regular customers since then. Check it out!
https://tokengrow.com/


----------



## Doogan (May 2, 2017)

www.growershouse.com has the cheapest prices anywhere. They price-match just about everything and they are the leading supplier of Gavita lighting...


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 3, 2017)

Anybody have good sources for buying soil online? Bug free soil please just got mites from a bad soil source im starting over n need a good one


----------



## dudeoflife (May 18, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> Anybody have good sources for buying soil online? Bug free soil please just got mites from a bad soil source im starting over n need a good one


For soil I would recommend Home Depot--check this out: http://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lb-Topsoil-71140180/100355705
You can pickup your order, too, if there's one within driving distance.


----------



## richardandrews (May 24, 2017)

Thank you! very useful information!


----------



## ThickSm0ke (May 28, 2017)

If you live in Canada

Growlights.ca is the place to shop.
Awesome prices and you can buy a everything you need all in one kit


----------



## Dopaw13 (May 29, 2017)

This is pretty cool i cant wait to see how they progress with it http://www.growwitheddy.com/kickoff?kid=FH99Q sign up just takes email then refer your friends get some free stuff along the way.


----------



## matt142857 (Jun 2, 2017)

Gonna have to check out a lot of these shops.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 7, 2017)

HTGsupply has a sale on advanced nutrients until labor day, 25% off. 

code- advanced nutrients


----------



## fucked (Jun 8, 2017)

Can anyone recommend some vendors that accept bitcoin?


----------



## ThickSm0ke (Jun 9, 2017)

I have never heard of buying things online with bitcoin.
I'd recommended cashing out


----------



## Enigma (Jun 10, 2017)

Flora Hydroponics

http://florahydroponics.com/?main_page=index&cPath=228

I've done business with them many times over the years, my main sales were nutrients, meters and testing instruments, hydroponic parts and mediums (DIY nut).

The customer service is PHENOMINAL. Ricky spent an hour talking to me answering all of my questions in great detail one day. I've never been so informed by a sales rep, I never felt like he was selling anything.

If you want top shelf, respect from the customer service and personal attention this place is for you.


Edit: they replaced a damaged bag of nutrients that came one time, I never had another shipping issue since then. It wasn't a big deal since it was the dry bloom booster from GH. I kept the damaged one and they sent another one with no additional charge.


----------



## dankesthours182 (Jun 19, 2017)

This is a long thread. I peruse it once every few years, and I'm sorry if I posted this already or if someone else did, but I've been getting great deals for entry level equipment from Zenhydro.

I've also had a few run ins with their service dept, all of which were quite pleasant. I'm sold on this company for most of my basic needs, for now, so long as they keep treating me great, as Zenhydro have for years.

Ps sometimes my packages come a little roughed up, but again, their customer service has been great., plus, their cheapie brand stuff is the cheapest brand new stuff I can find online, even beating out amazon and eBay in many cases, but. I've never used a setup more Than once, so I cannot vouch for longevity.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jun 20, 2017)

Guys Eddy is giving away a free grow tent just need your email and sign up they dont send you spam get in on this while you can http://www.growwitheddy.com/kickoff?kid=FH99Q


----------



## Joomby (Jul 2, 2017)

Dopaw13 said:


> Guys Eddy is giving away a free grow tent just need your email and sign up they dont send you spam get in on this while you can http://www.growwitheddy.com/kickoff?kid=FH99Q


Just gave you a point


----------



## Joomby (Jul 2, 2017)

http://www.growwitheddy.com/kickoff?kid=G3AXK


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jul 2, 2017)

thanks man


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jul 12, 2017)

.... hate these guys ^^^


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2017)

fucked said:


> Can anyone recommend some vendors that accept bitcoin?


Sensible seeds accepts bitcoin and even give you free seeds for using it. 
https://www.sensibleseeds.com/sensible-seeds-promotions.html

east west hydro does
http://eastwesthydro.com/grow-room-resources/buy-hydroponics-with-bitcoins

Hydro Hippy
http://www.hydrohippy.com/Bitcoin-on-Hydrohippy.com.html

Overstock.com accepts bitcoin and has grow lights. Prices might not be the best.
https://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=grow+lights&SearchType=Header

There are many online retailers accepting bitcoin. Just do a google search for what you are looking for and add bitcoin to the search string. I am not giving a recommendation for any of these sites and have only purchased seeds from sensible seeds using bitcoin. These are just a few that I found with a quick search.


----------



## Andino (Jul 21, 2017)

if you come to Chile can visit us in https://www.andinotech.cl/


----------



## biostudent (Jul 26, 2017)

Where can I buy reflective film for cheap?

Most of the stuff I came across on the web related to growing seemed overpriced. 20-30ft films for $100. 

While on Amazon I came across a Mylar kit that was something like 10x packs of 84x52" Mylar for emergency, for less than $15. Can i use these instead?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2017)

biostudent said:


> Where can I buy reflective film for cheap?
> 
> Most of the stuff I came across on the web related to growing seemed overpriced. 20-30ft films for $100.
> 
> While on Amazon I came across a Mylar kit that was something like 10x packs of 84x52" Mylar for emergency, for less than $15. Can i use these instead?


Reflective windshield sun screens can be quite useful


----------



## quiksilver123 (Jul 26, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Reflective windshield sun screens can be quite useful


Agreed...if you have a Dollar Tree in your area, they sell them for a buck each.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

quiksilver123 said:


> Agreed...if you have a Dollar Tree in your area, they sell them for a buck each.


I use them as additional floor covering in tents and to make an area smaller at times with very reflective walls instead of an open light drain.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

Now is the time of year to watch for super markets and hardware stores discount the remaining bags of compost or mulch. Also, the big box stores deeply discount their organic amendments like Espoma various "Tones" and others. Also, it is summer still and hauling bags of compost and bone meal and such is a bit less noticeable than when everything is froze up this winter. I do this every year and have for a while.


----------



## Jimmy Verde (Aug 14, 2017)

Planetnatural.com prices Cray


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2017)

EBay kelp4less is helpful.


----------



## ismann (Sep 2, 2017)

My go to seed stores:
http://www.alibongocannabisseeds.co.uk/
http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/


----------



## budman111 (Sep 11, 2017)

ismann said:


> My go to seed stores:
> http://www.alibongocannabisseeds.co.uk/
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/


Attitude seeds does way better deals, check their deals out, especially Christmas time.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 13, 2017)

What is the name of those pots with the holes all over the sides? I don't want to use smart pots... I've seen a lot of people use these black pots with bumps and holes on the side but I don't know where to get them or what they're called.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Sep 13, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> What is the name of those pots with the holes all over the sides? I don't want to use smart pots... I've seen a lot of people use these black pots with bumps and holes on the side but I don't know where to get them or what they're called.


air pots


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 13, 2017)

Dopaw13 said:


> air pots


LOL, thanks bro I really appreciative it.
I've never used anything but Rockwool then add coco matt during flowering.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 13, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> What is the name of those pots with the holes all over the sides? I don't want to use smart pots... I've seen a lot of people use these black pots with bumps and holes on the side but I don't know where to get them or what they're called.


I think those are called Air Pots.

http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server2100/da4db/products/49093/images/105197/12941_22797__54280.1401491350.1280.1280.jpg?c=2


----------



## ismann (Sep 13, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Attitude seeds does way better deals, check their deals out, especially Christmas time.


Yep. I use Attitude too.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 14, 2017)

ismann said:


> Yep. I use Attitude too.


Honestly I think southern Oregon seeds is better than attitude. Just my opinion. I know I'll get a lot of hate for that but it's just how I feel..... From order(the day you mail out your money order) to seeds in hand in 1 week without having to go through customs. And he still does stealth for free anyways lol. Freebies are impressive too. 3 free Lemon OG on my last order of a 5pack Fem Glueberry OG. I'll only order from Southern Oregon from now on.

The only thing that attracts me to attitude is the few strains I like that SO doesn't carry. Auto ultimate was one that almost caused me to order from attitude... Again just my the way I feel.


----------



## Christopher Bourgeois (Sep 24, 2017)

Have you guys seen the new Monster Smash Alpha 5 Rosin Press? It was just released a few days ago, I wrote a review on it that you can check out here:
https://www.kieflabs.com/blogs/the-labs/monster-smash-alpha-5-available-now-best-rosin-press-of-2017

Check out my shop Kief Labs for all kinds of hydroponics gear, I'm also all ears on suggestions for new products to carry as well as any things you'd like to see improved. Happy growing!


----------



## PatrickPews (Oct 16, 2017)

think one of the best places one can try is aliexpress(if that's how you spell it), if the need is to get something inexpensive and as a fix. been looking at some of the stuff i wanted for so long but finally i got it work. let's see how legit it is when my items arrive next month.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2017)

Attitude comes through again:


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hey guys I'm looking for a good but cheap vermicompost bin but I don't know where or even what brands are good any help is appreciated thank you in advance!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 31, 2017)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for a good but cheap vermicompost bin but I don't know where or even what brands are good any help is appreciated thank you in advance!


Most seem to be popped out of the same mold!


----------



## blazenHazen13 (Dec 3, 2017)

I buy almost everything on ebay and amazon few weeks a grow i picked up a guardain blue lab meter for 160.00 it was use but in perfect condition. Nuits/soil i get local tho always looking for the best quality eqeptment for the lowest


----------



## Tom Tucker 313 (Jan 7, 2018)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


Heres a couple to look into:

1) https://hydro-gardens.com
2) https://www.bioworksinc.com
3) https://goldleafhydroponics.com
4) http://www.physan.com
5) http://brownsfishfertilizer.com


----------



## AAjax (Jan 14, 2018)

Anyone know of a good source of 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 neoprene cloner inserts? I have worn out my current supply and am having issues finding replacements. These will be sitting in a 1in hole. Thanks.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jan 14, 2018)

hey man just go to walmart get you those neoprene knee pads they are like 3 bucks you can make a shit ton on 1 inch inserts.


----------



## hybridcheef (Jan 26, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Attitude comes through again:
> View attachment 4029454



dude why would you ever buy seeds that arent in the breeders packs? F that, i would never do that do ever! you have no idea if those are the true seeds or not. go to neptune seed bank or seedsherenow . legit breeder packs, no customs and even the security seals from the breeder are still there.


----------



## hybridcheef (Jan 26, 2018)

blazenHazen13 said:


> I buy almost everything on ebay and amazon few weeks a grow i picked up a guardain blue lab meter for 160.00 it was use but in perfect condition. Nuits/soil i get local tho always looking for the best quality eqeptment for the lowest



dude heres a blue lab meter for $58 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bluelab-Conductivity-Pen-Blue-Lab-Hydroponic-Aquarium-PPM-Meter/130629362622?epid=1203063850&hash=item1e6a1de3be:g:WgEAAOxy-o5R3xGt


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2018)

TBH, I started a fair time ago now and can tell you that I have as much or more 
confidence in the beans that I get from Attitude as I have gotten from any other site.

What I am saying is that I have bought way, way too many breeds from them that 
I knew what to expect before the purchase, and that grew into the plant that I expected,
to start worrying now. 

I get an HSO Blue Dream, or a DNA Sour Tangie, and they are just so very much like 
the plants that I know to expect. 

I have had an occasional germination rate issue enough to make me worry about old beans
before, but never with Attitude.

But I understand what you are saying. They package these things like they do for a reason.

JD


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 7, 2018)

Javadog said:


> TBH, I started a fair time ago now and can tell you that I have as much or more
> confidence in the beans that I get from Attitude as I have gotten from any other site.
> 
> What I am saying is that I have bought way, way too many breeds from them that
> ...


Any idea of any state-side bank has hso blue dream on hand? Really want to give it a go .


----------



## nicksol86 (May 7, 2018)

The single seed centre is where I buy all my seeds. Never any problems. Good reputation and good company with lots of choices


----------



## NugHeuser (May 28, 2018)

Curious, is there a safe way to sell equip to members online? If a guy decides to sell everything but doesn't know anyone interested as far as in their personal life?


----------



## SherriJamison (May 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (May 31, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Curious, is there a safe way to sell equip to members online? If a guy decides to sell everything but doesn't know anyone interested as far as in their personal life?


Just make sure your jail cell has Wi-Fi


----------



## Cobnobuler (Jun 3, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> . go to neptune seed bank or seedsherenow .


I dont know about Neptune but I gave SeedsHereNow a go and wished I hadn't. 2 of the 3 strains I got from them were straight up crap. Most of them died trying to germinate and the ones that lived are growing at a snails pace. 
Super high priced too.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 3, 2018)

anybody got a good line on fabric pots? best I'm finding is about 2 bucks a piece, in a 5 gallon 5 pack.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 4, 2018)

I found a cheap line but found that they began to rip after a season. Be cautious.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 12, 2018)

I wanted to see if some specific pack was still available and TDT seems down.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 18, 2018)

Under $23. Good deal on spare Co2 Regulator. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KVG6PI8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for help, the first on forum and heard sth very useful here


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 27, 2018)

I would also set up my grow room,and need a grow light,you guys have any idea ? have you guys tried led grow light? recently i check online the marshydro, spectrum king, and unitfarm , have guys used this light above or any better recommendation ?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> I would also set up my grow room,and need a grow light,you guys have any idea ? have you guys tried led grow light? recently i check online the marshydro, spectrum king, and unitfarm , have guys used this light above or any better recommendation ?


Be sure to look at Horticulture Lighting Group (Quantum Boards) and Timber Grow Lights for COBs, either of which is far superior and will produce much better results than those you mention.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Be sure to look at Horticulture Lighting Group (Quantum Boards) and Timber Grow Lights for COBs, either of which is far superior and will produce much better results than those you mention.


Thx ya buddy, i checked the light you mention, think that is a little difficult for me to install the light, and do you think it's safe to use without out light casing ? i searched more about the light the heat issue there for the light, for me I hope to go with quality and also price should be worthy. I am doing more search now about marshydro COB and other lights.  i ll keep you update if made the choice or if i have any question.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 29, 2018)

I found a place may get free led grow light to try, someone do give away lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> I found a place may get free led grow light to try, someone do give away lol.


Can't beat the price. Grow Happy!


----------



## samlant (Jul 1, 2018)

Question: Looking for Samsung F564B LED lights, but Arrow (cheaper than digikey atm) is out of stock. Do they typically restock?

Edit: They responded and said the lead time is estimated at 8 weeks. All I have to do is place the order and it'll come, assuming the lead time doesn't change, right?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey buddies  I found a Giveaway activity from the ledgrowlightsdepot and share to you, say they will send a new led grow light, if you want a free stuff maybe this a good chance, just check the link they offer and good luck to you guys : tinyurl.com/mars400


----------



## lee1000 (Jul 14, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> dude why would you ever buy seeds that arent in the breeders packs? F that, i would never do that do ever! you have no idea if those are the true seeds or not. go to neptune seed bank or seedsherenow . legit breeder packs, no customs and even the security seals from the breeder are still there.


That's how I get mine from Attitude. You can choose to have them removed from the breeder packs and they get wrapped up in a t-shirt, candy, whatever. Doubt Attitude would risk their rep by distributing shit.


----------



## ryanfigueroa20 (Jul 15, 2018)

Running an evaporative cooler?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 18, 2018)

I agree Lee. I have gotten only good results from Attitude.


----------



## gjs4786 (Jul 18, 2018)

I don't care that you're soliciting. Mods might. I would just like to know why you're doing it on a subsection of a forum that's dedicated to people growing their own product, processing it, turning it into hash/wax? And in many cases, producing a better product. I'm not knocking your stash, but it must not be very good if you have to solicit people online that grow their own to buy stuff that normally sells itself.

people buy bud when it's priced right, even if its not top quality.

So why are you special and selling your inventory online? Why can't you use TOR? Sell to a dispensary? Straight up black-market friends-of-friends? I'd bet you probably only accept bitcoin anyway cause this narrative only makes sense for someone overseas that is losing money cause people don't have to swallow condoms of hash and board an airplane anymore to get the goods in the states. Maybe try lowering your prices.

It kinda pisses me off. I'm not against for-profit marijuana, but there are a lot of people I'd love to be able to send bud to for free in this community. and they in turn seeds/buds to me. For free. Hasn't happened because someone has to give their address up and the other doesn't know if the other is a cop, vice versa. Anyways, trying to sell it on here is a slap to the face for me because if I posted something similar, but said for free, I'd be flagged and banned. We just aren't at that point yet socially, and we have to remember federal and international laws, not just state.

I know you will have little if any interaction with this message, but I'd like others to know where I stand personally.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2018)

gjs4786 said:


> I don't care that you're soliciting. Mods might. I would just like to know why you're doing it on a subsection of a forum that's dedicated to people growing their own product, processing it, turning it into hash/wax? And in many cases, producing a better product. I'm not knocking your stash, but it must not be very good if you have to solicit people online that grow their own to buy stuff that normally sells itself.
> 
> people buy bud when it's priced right, even if its not top quality.
> 
> ...


Dude don’t quote spam it makes me have to do extra work to even get it off the website

And you’re writing a lengthy four paragraph post to a robot it doesn’t read and it doesn’t care


----------



## gjs4786 (Jul 18, 2018)

sunni said:


> Dude don’t quote spam it makes me have to do extra work to even get it off the website


Thanks for doing your job. I didn't quote it to make it hard for you. I thought I was making it easier for you. Since you deleted the post I replied to, can you please delete mine, as it is no longer relevant?

You are here to ban people that abuse the terms of service. I feel like I'm going to get banned by you still cause I went against you and stood up for myself...but if i do, I'll write you a 100 paragraph letter.

You let people post pictures of penises on my post previously, didn't remove those, and then told me they're all just joking, I'm taking it too hard. No, ma'am. I'm here to learn and teach. What this website was built for.

It takes me a few paragraphs to tell someone to fuck off. Pardon my lack of ability to do it in two sentences like you can.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2018)

gjs4786 said:


> Thanks for doing your job. I didn't quote it to make it hard for you. I thought I was making it easier for you. Since you deleted the post I replied to, can you please delete mine, as it is no longer relevant?
> 
> You are here to ban people that abuse the terms of service. I feel like I'm going to get banned by you still cause I went against you and stood up for myself...but if i do, I'll write you a 100 paragraph letter.
> 
> ...


I don’t understand how you think you’re standing up to me you’re not
And I have no reason to ban you
If you’re here to learn stay out of toke n talk it’s a place of joking and silliness and sadly sometimes you need to go with it rather than huff n puff your feathers 

As for the previous above I’m just telling you those are robots so you’re wasting your time 

You seem really defensive just relax


----------



## gjs4786 (Jul 18, 2018)

sunni said:


> I don’t understand how you think you’re standing up to me you’re not
> And I have no reason to ban you
> If you’re here to learn stay out of toke n talk it’s a place of joking and silliness and sadly sometimes you need to go with it rather than huff n puff your feathers
> 
> ...


I hear you. So you remember that post I was referring to, as you mentioned toke n talk and this is general mj. Well, of course I'm defensive, every encounter we have had has been met with some smart remark from you. You have a log, copy and paste them all, maybe I'm losing my mind (In reality I'm trying to give you the benefit of the doubt) I don't know, things look different in black and white, but I know you're the boss, but I have to say you seem rather biased. If titties and dicks are okay n toke n talk, then so be it. Might want to list that area as NSFW.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 19, 2018)

How to understand this, really burnt my head 


"Ready for Harvest
Harvest when 60-70% of hairs have darkened for highest levels of THC.
Harvest when 70-90% of hairs have darkened for a more calming
anti-anxiety effect as some THC turns to the more relaxing CBN"


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 19, 2018)

update the grow picture,,lol


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey guys I’m looking for heat plates with a PID for my DIY press. It seems $189 +shipping is the best I found. Thoughts? I found 6 ton H -frame presses on Jeg’s website for $107 free shipping. Fuck the robots and weirdos..... you can spot’em


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 19, 2018)

What Voltage will you use for indoor growing, only for US and Canadian growers.




 
110v?
220v?
other?


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 19, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> What Voltage will you use for indoor growing, only for US and Canadian growers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


110v


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 19, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> 110v


Thanks man


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 20, 2018)

Bot


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 24, 2018)

Holy Grail Kush , A hybrid dense buds appearing at 9 to 10 weeks terps .66 weeks of hard work grow . I harvest 10lb not bad for a rare hybrid


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 27, 2018)

Zoom in to see them better





96 days from clones
48 days into flower
Unknown strain kush genetics
2x600 mars hydro

Cant believe what i got is soo beautiful









Hope u guys like them almost time to flush to only add water until they ready to harvest thanks to all the one that gave me advice




good vibes only


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for you like shit, and later will update more


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 3, 2018)

Haha , my gf send me a t-shirt as my birth gift, when open the box and found it sooo lovey and love my gf much, how do you think of the colorful t-shirt



Edited: But she told me it's for free, since she bought the light and the seller send her this. oh damn funny. I will punish her next time when i meet her.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2018)

Thoughtful! :0)


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 6, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Thoughtful! :0)


Bot


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 7, 2018)

Auto blue chopped 72 days from Seed, anyone can guess how the dry wet it is?


----------



## pop22 (Aug 11, 2018)

while your at it, why don't you clean up the trolls and other fools ruining this site??? This is almost trivial compared to some of the shit that goes on here! 

You know, this software package includes a REPORT button. How about enabling it. maybe we could help clean up this place!



sunni said:


> I don’t understand how you think you’re standing up to me you’re not
> And I have no reason to ban you
> If you’re here to learn stay out of toke n talk it’s a place of joking and silliness and sadly sometimes you need to go with it rather than huff n puff your feathers
> 
> ...


----------



## pop22 (Aug 11, 2018)

and why are people posting grow pics in this thread????? sure seems off topic and there are dozens of places here to post them. How about some useful links to products, which I thought was the topic?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 13, 2018)

sorry man, these days I will take care of my mom in hospital and I also will take care of my plants, no time to talk and walk on the forum. I will back some days later  good luck to you guys , take good care of the body.


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2018)

pop22 said:


> while your at it, why don't you clean up the trolls and other fools ruining this site??? This is almost trivial compared to some of the shit that goes on here!
> 
> You know, this software package includes a REPORT button. How about enabling it. maybe we could help clean up this place!


hi there you must need glasses, there is a report button under every single users posts, perhaps you could use it

try not to bite the hand that feeds you, aka stop being an asshole to me, im 1 in almost half a million users
or maybe perhaps double check suggestions arent already in place before you try to bitch me out for them and try to treat me like im stupid


----------



## stevo1209 (Aug 31, 2018)

Any good places for seeds thst you have used?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 1, 2018)

I still trust Attitude first, but am liking some US sellers now too.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 1, 2018)

stevo1209 said:


> Any good places for seeds thst you have used?


nirvana shop works fine for me


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 3, 2018)

pulpoinspace said:


> nirvana shop works fine for me


where nirvana shop located ?


----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 3, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> where nirvana shop located ?


 its in the netherlands.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 4, 2018)

pulpoinspace said:


> its in the netherlands.


it has grow lamps or some other kits that people can buy ? 
I know that Het led warenhuis in NL sells brands led light or  Aquarium Hanglamp, like Black dog, SpectrumKing,Marsled, but i dont know if they can ship to UK or other EU countries.  do you guys have idea if the Seller in EU country can do worldwide shipping. I need seeds, lamp and tent for my new project urgently.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 10, 2018)

why don't consider Unit farm? haha


----------



## Maj98et (Sep 10, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 11, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> why don't consider Unit farm? haha


I think Unit farm is also good, but i still like marshydro since the price point and the harvest ., i can get two mars lamps with same amount money.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 11, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> I think Unit farm is also good, but i still like marshydro since the price point and the harvest ., i can get two mars lamps with same amount money.


Mars Hydro is good, but Unit Farm is USA brand, and our tent quality is better than Mars Hydro


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 12, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Mars Hydro is good, but Unit Farm is USA brand, and our tent quality is better than Mars Hydro


YES, USA made is qualified, but for a tent, i would prefer spend less money on it. so i still take the mars tent, a smaller one 2*2 or 2*4 would be be good, price around 80-100 dollars I can accept. 

I checked mars site https://www.mars-hydro.com/grow-tent, price around 71.99-101.99$ for small size, think this is more suitable to me. and i type the coupon "MH420" and still save 3%, so the final i take a small tent cost less then 69$. if your unitfarm tent, can offer me this price and keep the same quality, I think most of us will take yours


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 13, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> YES, USA made is qualified, but for a tent, i would prefer spend less money on it. so i still take the mars tent, a smaller one 2*2 or 2*4 would be be good, price around 80-100 dollars I can accept.
> 
> I checked mars site https://www.mars-hydro.com/grow-tent, price around 71.99-101.99$ for small size, think this is more suitable to me. and i type the coupon "MH420" and still save 3%, so the final i take a small tent cost less then 69$. if your unitfarm tent, can offer me this price and keep the same quality, I think most of us will take yours


 Different customers have different needs, some customers may not have a high budget and want to get a good quality tent, then they can choose Mars tent, 
some customers have a sufficient budget and pursue better quality, then he can choose our tents.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 13, 2018)

Haha,agree with you UNITFARM, i grow for fun only i, not do very bigggg or professional grow, so the normal quality one marshydro it suitable for me, I can be satisfied easily . lol


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 13, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Haha,agree with you UNITFARM, i grow for fun only i, not do very bigggg or professional grow, so the normal quality one marshydro it suitable for me, I can be satisfied easily . lol


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi UF, See actually me and bro use your light and also the mars lamp 720w reflector series , hope to know result ? I will keep you update some day


----------



## hillbill (Sep 13, 2018)

Big Box stores have organic amendments on clearance right now. This is when I buy anything they carry that I use. Been doing it about 6 or 8 years. Even Espoma Garden Tone etc. Scored blood meal at Walton World yesterday.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 14, 2018)

Question: what words you usually use to search on google when you want to buy grow lights? 
just use #growlight #ledgrowlight #cob or whatever .........
Hahaha for me every time i would use hot / mars grow light, best led light, grow on earth,grown on mars


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2018)

Growerslights.com or Timber or HGL will give a starting point


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 14, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Question: what words you usually use to search on google when you want to buy grow lights?
> just use #growlight #ledgrowlight #cob or whatever .........
> Hahaha for me every time i would use hot / mars grow light, best led light, grow on earth,grown on mars
> 
> View attachment 4198323


I always start with a search on Amazon 
Not necessarily to buy but to get the correct terminology for my google searches


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks man, and Weekend again , don’t ever forget to smoke and get relax  i will meet the hot mars girls again today


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 14, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> I always start with a search on Amazon
> Not necessarily to buy but to get the correct terminology for my google searches


Amazon is good  thx man, have a great weekend, go with friends smoke now


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 15, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> why don't consider Unit farm? haha


Why? Probably because you charge an outrageous amount of money for blurple led' that most hobby growers cant afford! Also from the reviews I've read. it seems like your technology is very dated and you dont honor your warranty . But what do I know. I've only read your customer reviews over the last 19 months only multiple fourms and websites who sell your, cough, products. Kinda like those Mars hydro folks. Now before you go all crazy on me because of what I've read from your customer reviews, take this  and hit it a few times. Now repeat after me, woooosaahhh, woooosaahhh. Doesn't that feel better? just one more question before I go? DO YOU EVEN GROW BRO..


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 15, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Mars Hydro is good, but Unit Farm is USA brand, and our tent quality is better than Mars Hydro



You're not a USA based brand so dont lie. You might have an office in the states and sell your products here in the states but you're not a USA based brand. Stop with the lies! God, some of you people who sell grow equipment will say anything to make a buck. Lmao too funny


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 15, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Haha , my gf send me a t-shirt as my birth gift, when open the box and found it sooo lovey and love my gf much, how do you think of the colorful t-shirt
> 
> View attachment 4175401
> 
> ...





Grow for fun only said:


> Haha , my gf send me a t-shirt as my birth gift, when open the box and found it sooo lovey and love my gf much, how do you think of the colorful t-shirt
> 
> View attachment 4175401
> 
> Edited: But she told me it's for free, since she bought the light and the seller send her this. oh damn funny. I will punish her next time when i meet her.



yo skinna, you and the unit fail dude seem to type the same type of English and manage to fuck up the same words. I find this very, very, very odd! You also seem to be sucking one another off on this thread way too much, like you have got some kind of silly special thing going on! Hey, If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's a what?


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 15, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Bot



Lmao I dont think he understands what he liked lmao


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 17, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Lmao I dont think he understands what he liked lmao


Probably One drunkard made a mistake twenty years ago,he drunk toooo much, drunk tooo much and much, oh so much, that night then met a ugly woman while since he drunk toooo much so he was very & very unconscious,unexpectedly he thought 'it' a very charming lady then hold her or it, and began to have much licking on her face,they licked each other and seemed it will never stop. wow they two then entered into a very dirty dark room without door closed.....woooow tooo crazy, it was really an eyesore for the people walked through and Aha they thought there the son of a bitch & a dog in heat stay in the dark room! Someone meant to throw a stone to drive the two beasts away since the sounds from the room were so ugly, it's tooo intolerable to their ear..if hear much they would be killed by the voice...... So It went without saying what it happened there, at that night it was raining cats and dogs outside .... the next day with a slightly barking, a little poor 'mutt' ran out the very dirty dark room, you know who it is, people know it and know every where from its name 'xxxxx asS_xxx??? Humhum... oh such a loud name, wooooow, so scary . People wanna spit or pee toward to it once hear its name, Such a rude, crazy and biting dog, LooOOOL, i worried that i was bitten or attacked by this dog already . OMG, People are much afraid of the rabies disease you know? Probably you can go home and ask your mom or look into the mirror to see who you are or it is . ... but people know who you are or 'it is', People were angry with such a rude creature, they must ask your mom tie you up tightly, she'd MUST use Very thick rope or iron chain to control you and keep you at the leg off Bed. wooow then you can see the Show of the male dog and female dog..


SO Just tell you that people have right to speak anything he or she like every where , it's people's freedom of speech. you dont like it, you can just ignore it , but do not mean to attack!!!! i dont wanna have any fightings with anyone here, people here are friends. Out of the mouth comes evil, so you must Keep a clean mouth, do not aim at somebody,then somebody will not bother you. 

You wanna peace or war depends on you!!!! you wanna be respected or disrespected also depends on you!!!!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 17, 2018)

Seems like this thread is going to Mars.


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 17, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Probably One drunkard made a mistake twenty years ago,he drunk toooo much, drunk tooo much and much, oh so much, that night then met a ugly woman while since he drunk toooo much so he was very & very unconscious,unexpectedly he thought 'it' a very charming lady then hold her or it, and began to have much licking on her face,they licked each other and seemed it will never stop. wow they two then entered into a very dirty dark room without door closed.....woooow tooo crazy, it was really an eyesore for the people walked through and Aha they thought there the son of a bitch & a dog in heat stay in the dark room! Someone meant to throw a stone to drive the two beasts away since the sounds from the room were so ugly, it's tooo intolerable to their ear..if hear much they would be killed by the voice...... So It went without saying what it happened there, at that night it was raining cats and dogs outside .... the next day with a slightly barking, a little poor 'mutt' ran out the very dirty dark room, you know who it is, people know it and know every where from its name 'xxxxx asS_xxx??? Humhum... oh such a loud name, wooooow, so scary . People wanna spit or pee toward to it once hear its name, Such a rude, crazy and biting dog, LooOOOL, i worried that i was bitten or attacked by this dog already . OMG, People are much afraid of the rabies disease you know? Probably you can go home and ask your mom or look into the mirror to see who you are or it is . ... but people know who you are or 'it is', People were angry with such a rude creature, they must ask your mom tie you up tightly, she'd MUST use Very thick rope or iron chain to control you and keep you at the leg off Bed. wooow then you can see the Show of the male dog and female dog..
> SO Just tell you that people have right to speak anything he or she like every where , it's people's freedom of speech. you dont like it, you can just ignore it , but do not mean to attack!!!! i dont wanna have any fightings with anyone here, people here are friends. Out of the mouth comes evil, so you must Keep a clean mouth, do not aim at somebody,then somebody will not bother you.
> 
> You wanna peace or war depends on you!!!! you wanna be respected or disrespected also depends on you!!!!


BOT,!!! You are not real go away. Why haven’t the admins nixt’d you. The language you use is barely coherent.... you are a bot


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 18, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> BOT,!!! You are not real go away. Why haven’t the admins nixt’d you. The language you use is barely coherent.... you are a bot


Oh shiiiiiit,that doesnt matter, i dont care actually ,while i see people grow well i feel good or if not, i will just feel pity. People here in the this thread or forum is more like a spectator, no matter what happened there, people forget it the next day. i also dont know which is the best or worst, but accidentally i was using the mars lamp, so i talk about it,then probably here someone like you was hurt by marshydro ever, so here comes the contradiction. Things have two sides, where there is people talking about good thing there is the bad one. So i thought you, I or the lamp is very innocent. Everywhere you will find people talk good things, and then bad one appears . For me, I just speak what I see and respect facts, I WILL much welcome any good or refutatory inputs, but i was disgusted with those speech with much of aggressive/ rude. It really doesnt make sense to quarrel or even fight with those who you never have chance to meet I eat and sleep well,forget all those bullshits the next day, i will meet and talk to new guys,, share new things. Why I MUST stay here waste time and have some unnecessary debate with someone necessary? , when think twice, you will see yes it is.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 19, 2018)

With the Glasses to see the plants beautiful


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 20, 2018)

''It’s time to transplant the plants when they have passed the seedling stage and are beginning to enter the vegetative phase of the grow cycle.

Usually when the plants need watering much more frequently than it usually does. It will also probably start to display symptoms,such as completely stunted growth. The leaves may begin to turn yellow and wilt. This means it’s time to transplant; otherwise you could stunt the growth of your plant forever.You can transplant them.

When you transplant the plants,you should do it carefully to avoiding any unnecessary damage.You can fill the next pot half way up with soil or other stuff which you are using.

And water the plants and leave it to dry out for few hours,it will help the root system from transplant.'' 

-----by MH420


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 26, 2018)

The bitches are greeting to you


----------



## DonnyDanko (Sep 27, 2018)

Amazon has everything you need


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> The bitches are greeting to you
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205503


Good people don't use a bunch of red when writing 
Please refrain in the future ... my eye strain is horrible


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 27, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> BOT,!!! You are not real go away. Why haven’t the admins nixt’d you. The language you use is barely coherent.... you are a bot



I like botssss


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 27, 2018)

DonnyDanko said:


> Amazon has everything you need


Ahhhhhh scamazon. Best place to spend money for crap that does not work! Trust me bro, I'm a prime member.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 1, 2018)

wizardov said:


> Heey guys i'd like to share with you my design, what you think ?
> 
> (PM if you like it for a link)


13$ shipped?


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 1, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> The bitches are greeting to you
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205503


Bots grow dank?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 4, 2018)

I LIKE BOTS TOOO


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 4, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Bots grow dank?


bOTS i GROW ,SO WHAT ?


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Oct 4, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can grab a bluelab growers tool box kit for under 150.00. I've seen some on line for around 140.00 but with shipping and tax it almost works out to 180.00. Does anyone know of any sites i can check out that are not at the top of Google's list or does anyone know of any promo codes for any sites. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Puffing Bird (Oct 30, 2018)

gg


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 31, 2018)

GUYS GOOD HALLOWEEN DAY.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 31, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> GUYS GOOD HALLOWEEN DAY.View attachment 4224810


Wish Sara Happy 
Halloween!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 1, 2018)

Oh, Sara you know Sara, I know her tooo, a nice girl from mars hydro company, but already get married.

I like her her now.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 4, 2018)

When u try to pass the blunt but they're not paying attention so you hit it again


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 7, 2018)

50 days old

8 colas achieved!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 8, 2018)

Let's see those DWC setups from my friend! Just finishing his first one
Lighting system with marscob300W +reflector 720w+eco300W
growsize 10*6ft


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 10, 2018)

I thought this was a damn shopping thread! Looks like an ongoing ad for Mars Hydro. Mars sucks!!! I have 2.... so I know.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2018)

Professional troller with GPS, downrggers, sidescan sonar and tons of tackle. And Mars Employee of the Month.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Professional troller with GPS, downrggers, sidescan sonar and tons of tackle. And Mars Employee of the Month.


 No shit man laugh out loud


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2018)

LMAO Funny Stuff!


----------



## Baqi (Nov 12, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I thought this was a damn shopping thread! Looks like an ongoing ad for Mars Hydro. Mars sucks!!! I have 2.... so I know.


Hey, man. Looks soOOOO tasty! Growing under Mars 300W  I think they're great. What's wrong with your light?


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 12, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 12, 2018)

You should see my CFL grow with my Philips bulbs from Menard’s, they are the best


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 19, 2018)

Mars hydro didnt pay me any fees, i want to help and i did, any problem?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 20, 2018)

I think marshydro need to pay me the money, cuz I speak so much good things about mars light  and others think am no good. that's so bad.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 20, 2018)

That's bullshits, again who think i am Mars Employee, you r really a bitch, i am not , you dont know everything


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 20, 2018)

I really wanna put this hot peppers into your fucking mouth, oh no and your ass, these peppers also from the 300w lamp you dont like.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Nov 20, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> I think marshydro need to pay me the money, cuz I speak so much good things about mars light  and others think am no good. that's so bad.
> 
> View attachment 4236117


Dude seriously shut the fuck up with your annoying mars shit. No one cares about your obsession with Mars. Go create your own thread you can call it. "Who ever wants to masterbate with me over mars lights cum on in" then you can troll the fuck out of that thread while you snuggle your light and masterbate to it! 

This is a place for people to find deals on products. It not a place for you to continually troll with your shit light. There is no deals on your light and even if there was, most people are smart enough to stay away from your expensive, out dated shit light. 

O and those peppers that are probably not even yours. If they are indeed your peppers, slit one side of one and shove it right in your urethra. Then take another and slit that one. Now stick that one in your ass. Then take the oil that's all over your hands, rub it in your fucking eye'. 

You fucking derelict!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2018)

So genteel! See you in the morning. The Mars thing is really all about SmokeSara now isn't it?


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Nov 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> So genteel! See you in the morning. The Mars thing is really all about SmokeSara now isn't it?


Lmao yes very gentle. Not sure who that is or what it's a reference too. Have a good night!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Lmao yes very gentle. Not sure who that is or what it's a reference too. Have a good night!


Wrote that post a couple hours ago and just now posted it. SmokeSara is Mars rep on these forums.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 20, 2018)

He posted a picture of the 4ft cannabis plant off of a Mars 300 laugh motherfucking out loud


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 20, 2018)

Anyway nirvana seeds having a big sale my body just dropped me a link


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Nov 20, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Anyway nirvana seeds having a big sale my body just dropped me a link


@Budzbuddha think you said you were looking for sales. Not sure if this will work for you but figured you might be interested.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 20, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> @Budzbuddha think you said you were looking for sales. Not sure if this will work for you but figured you might be interested.


 I’ve never bought from them I’ve always bought from true North Seedbank. And of course the last time I bought from big worm genetics


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 20, 2018)

I know big worm just posted on IG he’s got a bunch of different strains available now


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Nov 20, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I know big worm just posted on IG he’s got a bunch of different strains available now


Thanks for letting me know. Much appreciated


----------



## Javadog (Nov 20, 2018)

BigWorm rocks. I am enjoying some Optimus Blue right now. :0)

I was informed of a Nirvana sale not too long ago. That went well.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 21, 2018)

Javadog said:


> BigWorm rocks. I am enjoying some Optimus Blue right now. :0)
> 
> I was informed of a Nirvana sale not too long ago. That went well.


Did you get your seeds in a timely fashion?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 21, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Dude seriously shut the fuck up with your annoying mars shit. No one cares about your obsession with Mars. Go create your own thread you can call it. "Who ever wants to masterbate with me over mars lights cum on in" then you can troll the fuck out of that thread while you snuggle your light and masterbate to it!
> 
> This is a place for people to find deals on products. It not a place for you to continually troll with your shit light. There is no deals on your light and even if there was, most people are smart enough to stay away from your expensive, out dated shit light.
> 
> ...


OH SHIT... OF COURSE I CREATED MY THREAD THERE, I THINK I WILL CALLED IT" WHO WANNA FUCK OUT THE ONE.CALLED HIMSELF...asS_HoLe...." THE RUDE GUY. LOL, IT SPIT OUT ALL THE SHITS FROM ITS MOUTH. 

IF THE PEPPERS IS NOT FROM ME, IT MUST BE FROM YOUR FATHER, AROUND 40 DAYS IN THE TENT AND WITH LIGHT CARE, THE PICTURE STOCK IN CAMERA, THEN UPLOADED TO FACEBOOK, FINALLY DOWNLOADED TO CELL PHONE AGAIN, OF COURSE, THE PEPPERS IS FOR YOU AND THIS SPEAKINGS ARE REALLY GOOD FOR YOU DuDE "slit one side of one and shove it right in your urethra. Then take another and slit that one. Now stick that one in your ass. Then take the oil that's all over your hands, rub it in your fucking eye'. You fucking derelict INDEED !"


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> So genteel! See you in the morning. The Mars thing is really all about SmokeSara now isn't it?


I know smokesara , i heard she left the mars company already, she is nice lady, we talked much before.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 21, 2018)

Ignorance is not innocence but sin.

Once a gentleman, and always a gentleman. Gentle not means when Some buddy or "ASS" F***K OFF, F**K OUT" and whatever you need to be tolerant, no never. People respect you and speak to you politely then YOU do it .


----------



## oldbeancounter (Nov 21, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Ignorance is not innocence but sin.
> 
> Once a gentleman, and always a gentleman. Gentle not means when Some buddy or "ASS" F***K OFF, F**K OUT" and whatever you need to be tolerant, no never. People respect you and speak to you politely then YOU do it .


Your a retard, this for people to post links for online shopping links, go get a real job and stop wasting everyone's time!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 22, 2018)

WTF.......The Link for online shopping? I DO ONLINE SHOPPING EVERY WEEKS,STAY AT HOME AND LOOK AROUND THE INTERNET TO GET I WANTED, VERY LUCKILY AND SOMETIMES FIND THE CHEAPEST STUFFS, I EVEN SEE PRICE AT 5$ FOR A GROW LAMP, NOW GO AHEAD TO TAKE IT,BYE


----------



## Joyc0048 (Nov 28, 2018)

ceestyle said:


> i remember having to memorize (-b+/-sqrt(b^2-4ac))/2a and recite it every day in algebra class all year. First one to do it in front of the class got extra credit. That shit worked ... I still remember it .. and occasionally use it!


 I was stoned as fuck in high school. But I had one teacher who was super strict, but kinda badass at the same time. Anyway, despite failing 80% of my classes that year, I got an A+ in history, and still haven't forgotten Flanders field 17 years later.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 30, 2018)

True north seed bank has 50% off of EVERYTHING today only. I buy from them a lot ..... never an issue


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Did you get your seeds in a timely fashion?


IIRC I went through Oregon Elite for that batch and it all went fine.
The slow part was my having to get a money order....but they take CCs now.

I should add for the team that Attitude's Christmas Special is running right now.

The Freebies list was pretty nice:
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Freedom of Seeds Godberry
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack
FEMINIZED UFO #3 G13 Labs Seeds C99
T H Seeds La S.A.G.E.
The Plug Seedbank Sorbet
Karma Genetics Seeds White OG S1
House of the Great Gardener Seeds Barbara Bud
Green House Seeds The Church
DNA Genetics Sorbet Collection Sorbet Dreams
Dutch Passion Seeds Bubba Island Kush
Dinafem Seeds Quick Critical +
Kannabia Seeds Diesel Glue aka BCN Diesel
G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG
Humboldt Seed Organization Three Blue Kings
Barneys Farm Seeds Strawberry Lemonade

I actually bought a pack of Rerserva Privada OG Kush....just to try that one again.
And that got me two bean of Sour Sorbet from DNAs new collection. Nice!

Be well.

JD


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 6, 2018)

I reread the last pages regarding “ The Bot “ .... laughed and got a fucking headache.

Trying to make sense out of nonsense ... reading it backwards , upside down and even trying to speak it out loud with a mouthful of perlite *AND STILL SAID WTF .
*
Bot , shill , whatever....


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 6, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> I reread the last pages regarding “ The Bot “ .... laughed and got a fucking headache.
> 
> Trying to make sense out of nonsense ... reading it backwards , upside down and even trying to speak it out loud with a mouthful of perlite *AND STILL SAID WTF .
> *
> Bot , shill , whatever....


Lmfao, laughed till I got a headache. That's fucking funny! Perlite is not that bad tasting, I had some the other day. A bit crunchy but all in all still good. 10/10 would eat again. Someone needs some english classes on the double!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 6, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> WTF.......The Link for online shopping? I DO ONLINE SHOPPING EVERY WEEKS,STAY AT HOME AND LOOK AROUND THE INTERNET TO GET I WANTED, VERY LUCKILY AND SOMETIMES FIND THE CHEAPEST STUFFS, I EVEN SEE PRICE AT 5$ FOR A GROW LAMP, NOW GO AHEAD TO TAKE IT,BYE


You're a fucking idiot. You should just stop trying to write anything any more on here. You're an embarrassment to your self and the Mars lowdro company. If you were my employee, i would dock your pay for the month & make you wear a dunce cap. You're going to scare people away from buying your shit lights. Now just do your self and all of us a favor, get off the internet!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 7, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> You're a fucking idiot. You should just stop trying to write anything any more on here. You're an embarrassment to your self and the Mars lowdro company. If you were my employee, i would dock your pay for the month & make you wear a dunce cap. You're going to scare people away from buying your shit lights. Now just do your self and all of us a favor, get off the internet!


Fucker is always Fucker. can i know this is your thread ? i cannot write anything here as you not allow? how it is possible, you know who you are ? clown, i think you have no the right to ask others not do sth, you are nothing.
Am through wasting my time dealing with YOU ASS as your name and your puts in, too much wasted time., i really dont wanna reply you,but seem that i have nothing to do these days, think you play the shits clown forever, the only skill of you is to make shits and eat shits, no good thing from you mouth.Cant you be more rude, mR ASS or shit? i want see. lol


----------



## oldbeancounter (Dec 7, 2018)

https://www.components-mart.com
anyone comment on if good place to buy LED Samsung strips?
Seems to good to be true the deal below.


https://www.components-mart.com/product/Samsung-Semiconductor/SI-B8UZ91B20WW.html


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 7, 2018)

Agreed?

*Some Specs:* (if I have not made any mistakes?)

*SI-B8UZ91B20WW* - 3500K

*Operating Voltage (Vf)*
Min 43.7 – Typ 46.0 – Max 48.4 Vdc

*Operating Current (If) *
1120 - 1800mA

*Length *
1120.0mm Width 18.0mm

Schematic Circuit T-FB22B : 16S x 9P
 
I have not used these before, how are the LED's divided into 16S x 9P?
The voltage should show more available ranges, if there were 16S x 9P options!
I am not getting how it can have 9x Parallel on a straight Strip, am I missing something?

If the deal stacks up, it seems good?


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 8, 2018)

144 LED per strip
9x Sections of 16 LED's in series.
There must be a rail each side of centre to tap into the 9 Paralleled sections?

I have made enquiry for more info.
Could be a good find.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Dec 8, 2018)

AuBlue said:


> 144 LED per strip
> 9x Sections of 16 LED's in series.
> There must be a rail each side of centre to tap into the 9 Paralleled sections?
> 
> ...


thanks for reply,

I also sent in a RFQ , but it is the weekend so nothing yet will post if they email anything.
killer deal even with any shipping/import duty shipping ,those strips are well under half of Digi or arrow prices for same strip in Canada. I also see other stuff looks killer prices.
But again never purchased there, anyone here have?
1)
https://www.digikey.ca/product-detail/en/samsung-semiconductor-inc/SI-B8UZ91B20WW/1510-2230-ND/6676694?utm_adgroup=General&mkwid=syTHaZJD9&pcrid=87194135825&pkw=&pmt=b&pdv=c&productid=&slid=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMItLro9cKR3wIVieNkCh1DAwj0EAAYASAAEgJ20fD_BwE
$75.42(Canadian funds)
2)
https://www.components-mart.com/product/Samsung-Semiconductor/SI-B8UZ91B20WW.html
$22.40(US funds) or about $30.00 Canadian
3)
https://www.arrow.com/en/products/si-b8uz91b20ww/samsung-electronics
$ 58.66 US funds or about $78.00 Canadian


----------



## oldbeancounter (Dec 8, 2018)

AuBlue said:


> 144 LED per strip
> 9x Sections of 16 LED's in series.
> There must be a rail each side of centre to tap into the 9 Paralleled sections?
> 
> ...


I know little bout strips, just stumbled across this strip, looks like a beast though.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 9, 2018)

oldbeancounter said:


> I know little bout strips, just stumbled across this strip, looks like a beast though.


If you can get those strips for that price I would definitely buy them. Either f or h series.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Dec 9, 2018)

I think it might be a scam.
https://www.components-mart.com/product/Samsung-Semiconductor/SI-B8UZ91B20WW.html

Did some research and found this from place that emailed me is same name

https://www.supplierblacklist.com/2018/11/26/components-mart/
https://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/components-mart/kowloon/components-mart-fuda-group-limitedaddress-room-1902-nan-fung-tower-88-connaught-road-1468428

this appears to be the correct site below ,but of course no boards

https://www.components-center.com/

Anyone buy from either?
like I say seems to good to be true. I replied to their quote said I only use paypal, will see what happens.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 9, 2018)

oldbeancounter said:


> I think it might be a scam.
> https://www.components-mart.com/product/Samsung-Semiconductor/SI-B8UZ91B20WW.html
> 
> Did some research and found this from place that emailed me is same name
> ...


You could also use a credit card they will reverse the charge if it's a scam product. I would buy 1 at first just in case. They look like the real deal but it could be a stolen photo on their site. Let me know what you get for a response from them.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Dec 9, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> You could also use a credit card they will reverse the charge if it's a scam product. I would buy 1 at first just in case. They look like the real deal but it could be a stolen photo on their site. Let me know what you get for a response from them.


will do
sure would be nice price, but doubting it lol


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 9, 2018)

oldbeancounter said:


> will do
> sure would be nice price, but doubting it lol


Those are pretty good prices. I can not wait to see what they have to say about you wanting to use paypal. I did read that scam alert however it was only one from what I found and you know how some people are now a days. If they dont get their way or if they were a disgruntled employee they start bashing a company.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Dec 9, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Those are pretty good prices. I can not wait to see what they have to say about you wanting to use paypal. I did read that scam alert however it was only one from what I found and you know how some people are now a days. If they dont get their way or if they were a disgruntled employee they start bashing a company.


no email reply yet think report was right.

both sites are scam

https://www.supplierblacklist.com/2017/08/16/hong-kong-hyt-limited-2/

oh well was nice to dream lol


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 9, 2018)

Warning Components-mart Scam.

Glade you checked it out, I had been thinking about these strips.
Waiting for the price to come down.
Dam Scam


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 9, 2018)

Very disappointing!


----------



## MyFloridaGreen360 (Dec 11, 2018)

ebazaar daraz amazon


----------



## MyFloridaGreen360 (Dec 25, 2018)

The bestest place to get marijuana online in florida is My Florida Green.


----------



## blazeottawa (Jan 17, 2019)

If your in canada I use growlights.ca Prices are way better than the local hydroshops. As a bonus you don't have some shop owner trying to convince you to but products you don't need like "premium" nutes.


----------



## pollen205 (Jan 25, 2019)

Does anybody know where I can buy aluminium hanger for 4 Cob Light


----------



## killabeez-seedbank (Jan 27, 2019)

nice


----------



## BambinoOG (Feb 12, 2019)

Growershouse.com is pretty hard to beat.super fast shipping some items free. People on phone actually cool.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2019)

Kelp.............4hydroponics.com

Still 5# for $8.95.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 20, 2019)

BambinoOG said:


> Growershouse.com is pretty hard to beat.super fast shipping some items free. People on phone actually cool.


 Agree. growershouse doing great job Always, my first lamp was from them years ago.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

could anyone tell me the best place to order sunleaves Jamaican guano????


----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> could anyone tell me the best place to order sunleaves Jamaican guano????


That's can be founded on Amazon / eBay store and price is good .


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2019)

Indonesian guano is available reasonably on EBay from a couple reputable sellers. Supposedly harvested from collapsed caves not in use now. There may actually be one source that supplies everyone on this side of Earth. High P like Jamaican.

Been using it for most of 9 years!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 22, 2019)

Maybe sometimes go to the local hydro store, the owner will recommend you some good stuffs.since most the store front sell led light, nutrients, soil and some garden tools, I think the Jamaican or other better options can be found many places ,i like to talk with the store owner everytime and the man is helpful and polite, that easy for me to get friendship with them. sometimes i will recommend the store around me to sell some hot products, since i will use it further time, then they listened to me.


----------



## Kokosgrow (Mar 4, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Maybe sometimes go to the local hydro store, the owner will recommend you some good stuffs.since most the store front sell led light, nutrients, soil and some garden tools, I think the Jamaican or other better options can be found many places ,i like to talk with the store owner everytime and the man is helpful and polite, that easy for me to get friendship with them. sometimes i will recommend the store around me to sell some hot products, since i will use it further time, then they listened to me.


and do u know where is the best light?/


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 6, 2019)

Kokosgrow said:


> and do u know where is the best light?/


Best light? it's up to you.  when you used many brands lights, you will have idea, so far I only use the mars light and some meizhi light, price/efficiency is what i consider, my lights works fine so far.


----------



## Kokosgrow (Mar 19, 2019)

Best place to shopping was Spannabis on this weekend!!!!! I was the the happiest one!!!!


----------



## oldbeancounter (Mar 19, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy aluminium hanger for 4 Cob Light


Rapid LED or Cobkits.com (don't quote me on exact wording)


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 20, 2019)

Kokosgrow said:


> Best place to shopping was Spannabis on this weekend!!!!! I was the the happiest one!!!!


You also at Spannabis show ? a great show and just left there yesterday. Met some nice ppl there


----------



## Kokosgrow (Mar 20, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> You also at Spannabis show ? a great show and just left there yesterday. Met some nice ppl there


yes..i was..there were too much nice people


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes i met the girls .lol


----------



## Moflow (Mar 20, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Yes i met the girls .lol


With all that burple light you Musta been at the Mars Hydro stand............,. Lol


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 20, 2019)

Moflow said:


> With all that burple light you Musta been at the Mars Hydro stand............,. Lol


Sure, i was there for 2 days, talked to the girl and their technician.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2019)

Moflow said:


> With all that burple light you Musta been at the Mars Hydro stand............,. Lol


Or Kind, or Lush, or Platinum, or Lumigrow, or California Light Works, or Advanced or Whatever!


----------



## WSRidahs (Mar 22, 2019)

Found some good deals here. https://www.ebay.com/sch/pharmerhydro/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 22, 2019)

Growing big under the shit , have a great day all, ready to get relaxed


----------



## redzi (Apr 23, 2019)

Avoid Rapid Led like the plague...if you need to return something they will blame you for bad packing.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 29, 2019)

White Widow under a sp shit


----------



## appleseeddude (May 3, 2019)

Hit ebay they are selling a ton of seeds dirt cheap.Look under hemp seeds.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 15, 2019)

Do any of you use Cannalign the app?

A friend of mine walks by a few dispensaries on his way home from work and checks on their menu before going in for a purchase. I don't live close to any dispensaries so I've been emailing around about product availability. Cannalign was recommended to me for getting the availability of seeds in regional storefronts.


----------



## Grow for fun only (May 17, 2019)

try to check on online to see if it available .


----------



## mmjcardagourahills (May 17, 2019)

Very Informative Thread this is.
Thank You for sharing this here!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

Just holla at all the peeps on here. Hahaha.

Dawg berries f2 feminized, available very soon.
 
Pollen parent, pure blueberry pheno of the old school.
 
Top dawgs stardawg GPS stud pheno X with Dj shorts blueberrytemple Flo cut.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Or Kind, or Lush, or Platinum, or Lumigrow, or California Light Works, or Advanced or Whatever!


Good call.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


CA RAIDS
That’s why Canadians are all down here illegally? Someone is a rat. How they get busted.
Canadian Lobbyists money all over, Kamala Harris that damn Canadian. Bunch of horse shit. Probably had those fire set to end competition. 
Make all my peeps homeless. 
So you can sell BS cannabis in America. 

How did some Trans’ Canadian HollyWeed get sold her in Cali, isn’t that illegal to cross national boarders with cannabis?


----------



## sophiahope (Jul 24, 2019)

Can anyone say me what is the best indoor grow tent for grow marijuana. I want to buy a grow tent for grow marijuana inside of my home?


----------



## sophiahope (Jul 24, 2019)

Here is my setup


----------



## sophiahope (Jul 24, 2019)

мy...


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 26, 2019)

Best is gorilla tent so far, but price is sooo high.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2019)

SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Kalebaiden (Dec 6, 2019)

sophiahope said:


> Can anyone say me what is the best indoor grow tent for grow marijuana. I want to buy a grow tent for grow marijuana inside of my home?


Vivosun is reputable and has tents that come in different sizes including corner tents. 

I got mine through Amazon.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 9, 2019)

Get high price that make high quality,google more to see those good quality tents.


----------



## Riverboat2020 (Feb 8, 2020)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


Amazon where I got all mine food fair prices


----------



## AquaTerra (Feb 10, 2020)

sophiahope said:


> Can anyone say me what is the best indoor grow tent for grow marijuana. I want to buy a grow tent for grow marijuana inside of my home?


Mammoth Pro. Don't buy really cheap tents they have a few millimeter thinner outer shell and cheaper zippers, unless you're really broke ass. Usually price difference is about $40 from cheap version to much better ones.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 10, 2020)

Home Depot, HLG, Timber, Amazon....

I buy everything I need from those 4.


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 10, 2020)

AquaTerra said:


> Mammoth Pro. Don't buy really cheap tents they have a few millimeter thinner outer shell and cheaper zippers, unless you're really broke ass. Usually price difference is about $40 from cheap version to much better ones.


I bought a cheap tent by IZZY. It doesn’t have any “light proof “flaps over the seams. I wouldn’t want it in a room that had sporadic use with lights on..... I don’t give it 2 years...


----------



## AquaTerra (Feb 10, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> I bought a cheap tent by IZZY. It doesn’t have any “light proof “flaps over the seams. I wouldn’t want it in a room that had sporadic use with lights on..... I don’t give it 2 years...


I've used cheap tents before, lol my cats claws went through them like a hot knife through butter. The zippers were usually the main problem and yes stitching causing holes that leak light.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2020)

My 2 Growlabs are 6years or more and I’ve been very pleased but replacement is on the horizon and they seem hard to get or been replaced by “Homelab”. Anyone have experience with Plant-house from Growers House?


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 10, 2020)

Worst tents Ive used are HydroCrunch......zippers dont last well, light leaks galore and thin 300D fabric.

The Zazzy tent I bought recently is an improvement, 4 x 4.


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 1, 2020)

BXEB-L1120Z-35E4000-C-B3 Bridgelux | Optoelectronics | DigiKey


Order today, ships today. BXEB-L1120Z-35E4000-C-B3 – LED Lighting COBs Engines Modules LED Module series White, Warm Linear Light Strip from Bridgelux. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




www.digikey.com





Samsung bridgelux v2 only 8.40. I don’t know if they are just cheaper now that v3 is out but great price imo.


----------



## dirtdan (Mar 5, 2020)

Anyone ever shopped at this place ??
Prices are too good to be true but looks like the site is legit.






Hanna GroLine Hydroponic Nutrients Monitor for pH EC TDS Temperature HI981420-01


Hanna GroLine Hydroponic Nutrients Monitor for pH EC TDS Temperature HI981420-01



www.crokfiesale.com


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 5, 2020)

dirtdan said:


> Anyone ever shopped at this place ??
> Prices are too good to be true but looks like the site is legit.
> 
> 
> ...


Not spending money on updating their website that's for certain..


----------



## dirtdan (Mar 5, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Not spending money on updating their website that's for certain..


Ya, having christmas theme is not too reassuring plus it looks like the website was created a week ago.
Definitely won't take a chance !!


----------



## James Bill (Mar 18, 2020)

Great thread guys,
There are so many authorized online stores everyone can purchase from. You can able to see the amazing variety of strains there.

This is my first participation in this forum, I just loved it.


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 27, 2020)

Dutch Master Commercial Edition.


----------



## thea84l94 (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank


----------



## Midiver (Apr 15, 2020)

dirtdan said:


> Anyone ever shopped at this place??
> Prices are too good to be true, but looks like the site is legit.
> 
> 
> ...


*Checked it, I could not pull it up, got a no such URL , 
My friend owned richearth.net she passed in 2010 and her site is still valid, I dont understand that. *


----------



## booboolaylah (Apr 23, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with this site? They're selling Mars Hydro TS 1000W for $55, the price just seems way too low so I'm afraid it might be a scam site.









MARS HYDRO TS 1000W Led Grow Light 3x3ft Sunlike Full Spectrum IR Grow Lamps for Indoor Plant Commercial LED Grow Hydroponic Growing Light with Updated 342 LEDs Dimmer Thermometer Hygrometer Timer


This fits your . by entering your model number. HIGH EFFICIENCY WHITE LED LIGHT: Newest SMD LED technology provide highest PAR/LUMEN output([email protected]




www.canvasn.club


----------



## Midiver (Apr 23, 2020)

Look up ultratools on the and plug in the url, you will find a lot of information about ip addresses, and why you should have a vpn which Im sure you do, right. 
So this not a real or valid web address, how you could have found it should be a mistery.


----------



## booboolaylah (Apr 23, 2020)

booboolaylah said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this site? They're selling Mars Hydro TS 1000W for $55, the price just seems way too low so I'm afraid it might be a scam site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah this is most likely a scam, the domain is only 25 days old: http://whois.domaintools.com/canvasn.club


----------



## Midiver (Apr 23, 2020)

The site is not properly registered and the url directs you to a file that does not exist yet. If you are on a moble you cant see the html errors. So its not valid lol


----------



## booboolaylah (Apr 23, 2020)

Midiver said:


> The site is not properly registered and the url directs you to a file that does not exist yet. If you are on a moble you cant see the html errors. So its not valid lol


Are you replying to me? Site loads just fine.


----------



## Midiver (Apr 23, 2020)

LOL Id pull out the VISA then, buy the ts 1000 I see the same price, 
The mars hydro TS 600 is 95 on ebay but I think it can only bloom one plant.


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Apr 27, 2020)

booboolaylah said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this site? They're selling Mars Hydro TS 1000W for $55, the price just seems way too low so I'm afraid it might be a scam site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want buy the 100%authentic Marshydro led grow light,please buy it from the authorization seller from Mars hydro. This link is not authorized by mars hydro,the warranty is not guaranteed,thanks.


----------



## Rello365 (May 29, 2020)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


I'm still having trouble finding a good 600watt system, I see the ipower lights but hear they a bad can anybody point me in the right direction for a good light system


----------



## pulpoinspace (May 29, 2020)

Rello365 said:


> I'm still having trouble finding a good 600watt system, I see the ipower lights but hear they a bad can anybody point me in the right direction for a good light system


most people using LED now so they're harder to find. ive been looking to. you can get ballasts/hoods used on craiglist for cheap/free and then just order new bulbs. but here is a place u can buy a whole new system one if u want. 









600 Watt Grow Light Packages and Bundles


600w combo bundles include ballast, bulb, and a reflector that can get you started growing quickly and inexpensively. We have packages in 600 watts for closet grows and hydroponics gardens.




growershouse.com


----------



## AquaTerra (May 29, 2020)

Rello365 said:


> I'm still having trouble finding a good 600watt system, I see the ipower lights but hear they a bad can anybody point me in the right direction for a good light system


I don't know about your area but there's tons of 600W HID systems for sale.


----------



## Rello365 (May 29, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> most people using LED now so they're harder to find. ive been looking to. you can get ballasts/hoods used on craiglist for cheap/free and then just order new bulbs. but here is a place u can buy a whole new system one if u so you saying I can buy just a branded good bulb and just buy a ballast separately with wing hood


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jun 20, 2020)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


Target has Fox Farms ocean 1.5 cubic feet for 31.04 SHIPPED. ALSO SELL THE COCO FOR FREE SHIPPING AND a good price. I scored 2 cubic feet of FF coco, 2 cubic feet of soil for a great deal.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jun 20, 2020)

Amazon treats me right. Mars hydro 600w LED FOR 90 SHIPPED. lots of other good deals


----------



## tardis (Jul 1, 2020)

WHen it comes to buying seeds I have two seedbanks i'd like to recommend who I don't see getting much love on the forums. They have both been nothing but great to me with quick turnaround for both of them. seedsherenow.com & geneticsupply.com both of those sites have been fantastic. I look at seedsherenow for the Bog, DJ Short, Second Generation Genetics gear and GeneticSupply for the TGA Subcool strains under Producers Overstock.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Sep 22, 2020)

I put my 3x3 setup together for around $300
3x3 tent unbranded- ebay $70
400w hps/mh ipower- amazon $120
2 x 6" vivosun inline duct fans- amazon $46($23/ea) 
2 aquarium air pumps (air stones incl)- amazon $28($14/ea)
3 x 5 gallon buckets- lowes $15

Total-$279

I spend that much on weed monthly so I'm kinda kicking myself in the ass for not doing this sooner.


----------



## sd1779 (Oct 2, 2020)

Who has discreet shipping on nutrients and coco?


----------



## Kyzersozay (Oct 4, 2020)

sd1779 said:


> Who has discreet shipping on nutrients and coco?


Amazon


----------



## bluemagicman (Oct 6, 2020)

for seeds i always like attitude


----------



## bluemagicman (Oct 6, 2020)

Kyzersozay said:


> Amazon


yeah amazon packages are about all thats on a usps, ups, fedex truck, ur good there


----------



## calvin.m16 (Oct 26, 2020)

hvacdirect.com has free shipping on I think everything and pretty good prices on Mini Splits. I got a Perfect Aire 3 ton Mini Split from them and it has been working perfectly for the past several months @ 75 F. It got me through the mega hot summer in Michigan this year and they delivered it on a pallet free.


----------



## calvin.m16 (Oct 26, 2020)

bluemagicman said:


> yeah amazon packages are about all thats on a usps, ups, fedex truck, ur good there


Do you mean that the trucks are a bad thing or? I've only had issues when it comes to ordering organics online and having it shipped where the heat from the truck destroyed it.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2020)

First reference in modern history to Michigan as “mega hot”.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 27, 2020)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


Now if only I lived in the US


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 10, 2020)

Evergreens Spider Farmer SF2000 Review


I will be doing a peer review grow under the Spider Farmer SF-2000 sponsored by @Spiderfarmerled. First and foremost I'd like to thank @Spiderfarmerled for selecting me to run this panel. Alright lets get this started, I will be here regularly to post updates, the shipping was pretty fast for...



rollitup.org


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 11, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Evergreens Spider Farmer SF2000 Review
> 
> 
> I will be doing a peer review grow under the Spider Farmer SF-2000 sponsored by @Spiderfarmerled. First and foremost I'd like to thank @Spiderfarmerled for selecting me to run this panel. Alright lets get this started, I will be here regularly to post updates, the shipping was pretty fast for...
> ...


And had enough money.


----------



## Scuzzman (Jan 7, 2021)

Just ordered 2 x AC Infinity Cloudline 8t fans, was cheaper in the long run to buy om Amazon then buying in NZ, NZ stores are rubbish and sell cheap crap at high margins , even from Aussie things are over priced, for any one buying in NZ I suggest looking at the UK and chatting to the retailers there, , would not bother with the USA as they have a cheap retail system but sting you with stupid inflated pricing for freight sometimes double the retail price.....

Also best place for beans for NZ- I suggest https://cannabisseedsforsale.com/ ........


----------



## tardis (Jan 9, 2021)

US Based seed bank www.dankrealmseedbank.com has a lot of Hawaii bred strains. Check out the AIG Electric Freak or LemonGum.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Mar 13, 2021)

So any up to date sites anyone want to post? Im trying to stay away from amazon


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 14, 2021)

SpideyManDan said:


> So any up to date sites anyone want to post? Im trying to stay away from amazon


marshydro is a good place to shop,below site is doing promotion,good luck
TS
US：https://ebay.to/2HK7G9m
UK:https://ebay.to/3eoKGJe
AU：https://ebay.to/2HVDZlu
EU:https://ebay.to/2Gjeryl
CA:https://ebay.to/3234Inn

#marshydro #marshydrotsw2000 #SunlikeSpectrum #Grow Tent

SP 
US：https://ebay.to/2GaFQ5G
UK:https://ebay.to/3kOrzud
AU：https://ebay.to/35RvVLa
EU:https://ebay.to/2Gjeryl
CA:https://ebay.to/3ejfVoJ
#marshydro #marshydrosp3000 #SunlikeSpectrum #Grow Tent

2in1-Grow Tent
US: https://ebay.to/3reHhTo
UK: https://bit.ly/3gYPHcK
AU:https://bit.ly/37xuzXZ
CA: https://bit.ly/3raAkma
EU: https://bit.ly/3gYPOoG
#marshydro #marshydro2-in-1 #SunlikeSpectrum #Grow Tent

FC
US: https://ebay.to/3kzJV21
UK:https://ebay.to/2Jt6Q1u
AU：https://ebay.to/2TQmkON
EU:https://ebay.to/2Gjeryl
CA:https://ebay.to/325VE14
#marshydro #marshydroFC3000 #SunlikeSpectrum #Grow Tent

complete grow kit 
US：https://ebay.to/2TCECTy
UK:https://ebay.to/34Kt6Mp
AU：https://ebay.to/34Ns5U3
EU:https://ebay.to/2Gjeryl
CA:https://ebay.to/3234Inn
#marshydro #MarsHydroCompleteGrowKits #SunlikeSpectrum #Grow Tent


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 14, 2021)

plants under ts 2000


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 14, 2021)

plants under sp 6500


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 14, 2021)

plants under sp3000


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 14, 2021)

plants under FC


----------



## Mongbrain0406 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey guys is attitude seeds reliable?


----------



## TheHouseOfGreen420 (Mar 18, 2021)

Mongbrain0406 said:


> Hey guys is attitude seeds reliable?


yes very.


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Apr 19, 2021)

If anyone wants original merch created by a grower who has been on this board over 10 years check out the store I just launched. `URL is in my sig. I know it's not offering grow hardware, so maybe I am a dick for posting here, but... c'est la vie, I'm doing it anyway. lol


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Apr 19, 2021)

Mongbrain0406 said:


> Hey guys is attitude seeds reliable?


Very. They are OGs in the seed game


----------



## pulpoinspace (Apr 19, 2021)

DogFacedDemon said:


> If anyone wants original merch created by a grower who has been on this board over 10 years check out the store I just launched. `URL is in my sig. I know it's not offering grow hardware, so maybe I am a dick for posting here, but... c'est la vie, I'm doing it anyway. lol


I like the designs. I find the tree of knowledge design very interesting. Trying to analyze it now.


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Apr 19, 2021)

pulpoinspace said:


> I like the designs. I find the tree of knowledge design very interesting. Trying to analyze it now.


It's all symbols. Visual metaphors. Designed some to be stealth, so wearing it in front of anti-weed people isn't an issue. The sloth in particular flies way below the radar of the uninitiated. Heh heh.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Apr 19, 2021)

DogFacedDemon said:


> It's all symbols. Visual metaphors. Designed some to be stealth, so wearing it in front of anti-weed people isn't an issue. The sloth in particular flies way below the radar of the uninitiated. Heh heh.


Im on board. Bought the tree of knowledge shirt in charcoal.


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Apr 19, 2021)

pulpoinspace said:


> Im on board. Bought the tree of knowledge shirt in charcoal.


Thanks, bro. You the man. Happy 4/20 Eve! I will smoke a bowl in your honour as a sign of respect.


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Apr 19, 2021)

Wait, you ordered the UK listing. Are you in the US? If so: order the US one! Will I cancel it so you can get the US listing?


----------



## pulpoinspace (Apr 19, 2021)

DogFacedDemon said:


> Wait, you ordered the UK listing. Are you in the US? If so: order the US one! Will I cancel it so you can get the US listing?


Can you put a link to the US listing i'm kind of retarded


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Apr 19, 2021)

Nah, my fault. I don't have all the listings up yet. I just made a US listing of the Tree Of Knowledge shirt for you. Cheers, bruh.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Apr 19, 2021)

DogFacedDemon said:


> Nah, my fault. I don't have all the listings up yet. I just made a US listing of the Tree Of Knowledge shirt for you. Cheers, bruh.


Thanks man. If anyone asks me where i got it ill be sure to remember trees and teez.biz! Good luck man!


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Apr 20, 2021)

Cheers, dude. I am just at the beginning, but hoping to build some momentum. I learned a lot from this site, it's great someone from this community was my first customer.  Happy 4/20!


----------



## Cigarz (Apr 27, 2021)

AC infinity has the best fans and tents for the price. Dont buy anything else.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2021)

Cigarz said:


> AC infinity has the best fans and tents for the price. Dont buy anything else.


Never seen an AC Infinity tent in person but they look really well thought out and are seemingly very well made, on the consideration list when I replace the veg tent.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 3, 2021)

Cigarz said:


> AC infinity has the best fans and tents for the price. Dont buy anything else.


disagree
can fans are #1


----------



## Cigarz (May 3, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> disagree
> can fans are #1


Never heard of them.


----------



## Fedex113 (May 6, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> disagree
> can fans are #1


For a fan right out of box with temp and humidity control AC Infinity is my choice


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (May 19, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> disagree
> can fans are #1


I thought so when doing my research, so I bought one, 6" model. First one would turn off whenever it wanted to, now the 2nd one is getting a loud death wobble after 6 months. Yes I cleaned the dust off the fins between grows.


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2021)

My ActiveAire seems fine after 7 years


----------



## Green_tourist (May 22, 2021)

Great input about can fan. Was considering one but they are very expensive here.


----------



## On the Fence (May 25, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> disagree
> can fans are #1


I have 6" Can Fan and AC Infinity tent. We used Can Fans for Radon mitigation and they will last forever. Yes they aren't cheap but it is what I already had. I would not buy another new. They aren't that bad on Ebay. New fans are more economical and probably quieter. Not sure about reliability though. My fan is over 10 yrs old of been on constantly with high vacuum load. This one is pretty quiet but I run it VERY low as it is too big for a 2x4.


The tent is HD and no complaints. 2x4 There was a few pinholes in the stitching. I used seam seal and dabbed it on the stitching like a new camping tent. There was only a few holes. No leaks in the zippers or anywhere else.


----------



## Coco-garden (Feb 21, 2022)

Amazon has blue lab ppm/ec meters on sale right now


----------



## 1dude1seed (Feb 21, 2022)

Coco-garden said:


> Amazon has blue lab ppm/ec meters on sale right now


This goes here:
www.rollitup.org/t/the-best-deals-thread-post-best-deals-and-lowest-prices-links.237610/


----------



## Coco-garden (Feb 21, 2022)

1dude1seed said:


> This goes here:
> www.rollitup.org/t/the-best-deals-thread-post-best-deals-and-lowest-prices-links.237610/


O ok thanks man


----------



## RonnieB2 (Oct 6, 2022)

mane2008 said:


> Was good everybody , I've been hearing alot of talk on where can I get my equipment... Lights, nutrients, etc.
> I don't know if a thread about this has already been made but, *I'll share my experience with the sites I deal with regularly.*
> _I'm always searching for the cheapest yet reliable site for certain things.
> All sites are known for a certain product that they have for da low and can't noone beat._ Been ordering shit for 7 years and always find a new connect that gets it better than my last. Kinda like my bulk dealers.
> ...


Hands down growgreenmi.com click on dank deals or type in what you want. You can save a ton. Especially on nutrients and supplements but they're a huge store and even rent out trimmers and other equipment and most stuff on sale is free shipping if you spend over 50


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> Hands down growgreenmi.com click on dank deals or type in what you want. You can save a ton. Especially on nutrients and supplements but they're a huge store and even rent out trimmers and other equipment and most stuff on sale is free shipping if you spend over 50





RonnieB2 said:


> Hands down growgreenmi.com click on dank deals or type in what you want. You can save a ton. Especially on nutrients and supplements but they're a huge store and even rent out trimmers and other equipment and most stuff on sale is free shipping if you spend over 50


I think they changed shipping cost 
Flat rate $50 for any order over $500


----------



## RonnieB2 (Oct 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think they changed shipping cost
> Flat rate $50 for any order over $500


I just ordered and got free shipping and only spent 80


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> I just ordered and got free shipping and only spent 80


It must depend on what you order 
I can assure you they won’t deliver bales of pro-mix for free


----------



## RonnieB2 (Oct 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It must depend on what you order
> I can assure you they won’t deliver bales of pro-mix
> They shipped me coco loco big bags for free at 28 a bag though in store it was 12 bucks.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)

New math lol


----------



## CWF (Oct 7, 2022)

Where to get Phresh carbon filter in SE USA? Out of stock everywhere. Are they out of business? Outrageous shipping charge from west coast usual suspects. Local shop said can-filter was sold and not restocking, so they only offer Kootenay now. Phat filter from growace only lasted 2 months and was dented and full of dust - worthless. Wanted to try Phresh, as it has good feedback here.


----------



## Scuzzman (Dec 25, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ SPAM^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2022)

Terminal Spamnation


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 25, 2022)

Yeah that idiot really went a little overboard, I flagged it last night before I went to bed. Looks like the RIU elves took care of the problem. Thanks elves!


----------

